# Solved: Winlog.exe please help?



## cyberdog58

I get repeating popups, when I don't even do anything. There is a virus definitely on my Windows XP. It's a emachine, and I'm just in search of a way to get rid of this. I really don't know what to do. S.O.S, anyone?

Here's my log from HJT:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:16:12 AM, on 6/18/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\outlook\outlook.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\WatchDog.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\MASCon.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxthon\Maxthon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\WINDOWS\??crosoft.NET\m?dtc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {E7732812-EAF6-BC7D-A2BD-912CF06F0FEE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lbu.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: CFG32S - {7564B020-44E8-4c9b-A887-C6EC41AC67DA} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32r.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Scaggy Insert - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F59898} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32o.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E5E2A3E7-00FE-4D31-A030-A10799DDCA66} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF72B2AB-521D-4A33-9C43-62C6168DB96E} - C:\Program Files\Windows Plus\howe.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\cfgwiz.exe /GUID {257BBC47-1B26-432e-9F84-188603799DD3} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X6100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "c:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [outlook] C:\Program Files\outlook\outlook.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,ClientStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0055fbb.dll] RUNDLL32.EXE w0055fbb.dll,I2 00154c6600055fbb
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys022826229-5] C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Configuration Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ReJf5vH] C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys09-52826229] C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TheMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_AntiSpyware] c:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McRegWiz] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcregwiz.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winlog] winlog.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ealb] "C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe" -vt yazr
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [sys_up1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Regrun2] C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\WatchDog.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4703/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {624A3CDB-8C0A-4902-8480-191582C8498E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IS Service (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AntiSpyware Service - McAfee, Inc. - c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## khazars

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download new.netfix.exe by noahdfear.

http://noahdfear.geekstogo.com/click counter/click.php?id=9

Save the file to your desktop. 
Double click, then click Start to extract the contents to it's own 
folder. Open the folder and double click the RunThis.bat file to start
the tool. Follow the prompts and post the contents of the new.net.txt
file it creates in the folder.

First make a folder In C:\ & call it BFU then

please download BFU from

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Brute_Force_Uninstaller_BFU_d4714.html

and save it to the folder you have just made.

* BFU should be on your root. In most cases this is C:
* Download qoofix.bat (rightclick on this link and choose save as)

http://downloads.subratam.org/Lon/qooFix.bat

* Place qoofix.bat in your C:BFU - folder. (Important!)
* Doubleclick qooFix.bat, Close all browsers and explorer folders.
* Choose option 1 (Qoolfix autofix) and follow the prompts.
* Please be patient, it will take about five minutes.

Then repeat and download this file and place it in the same location and run it to!

http://metallica.geekstogo.com/alcanshorty.bfu

Open My Computer and navigate to the c:\BFU folder. Start the 
Brute Force Uninstaller by doubleclicking BFU.exe

In the scriptline to execute field copy and paste c:\bfu\alcanshorty.bfu
Press execute and let it do its job.

Wait for the complete script execution box to pop up and press OK.
Press exit to terminate the BFU program.

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {E7732812-EAF6-BC7D-A2BD-912CF06F0FEE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lbu.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
O2 - BHO: CFG32S - {7564B020-44E8-4c9b-A887-C6EC41AC67DA} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32r.dll
o2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Scaggy Insert - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F59898} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32o.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E5E2A3E7-00FE-4D31-A030-A10799DDCA66} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF72B2AB-521D-4A33-9C43-62C6168DB96E} - C:\Program Files\Windows Plus\howe.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,ClientStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0055fbb.dll] RUNDLL32.EXE w0055fbb.dll,I2 00154c6600055fbb
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys022826229-5] C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Configuration Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ReJf5vH] C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys09-52826229] C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TheMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [sys_up1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
O18 - Filter: text/html - {624A3CDB-8C0A-4902-8480-191582C8498E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1
C:\WINDOWS\??crosoft.NET\m?dtc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\??crosoft.NET
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
c:\windows\system32\bbybdlm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
C:\WINDOWS\cfg32r.dll
C:\WINDOWS\cfg32o.dll
C:\Program Files\Windows Plus\howe.dll
C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\w0055fbb.dll
C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido and active scan logs


----------



## cyberdog58

Okay, so I did what you said, except the qoofix never came back, I *think* C:\WINDOWS\??crosoft.NET\m?dtc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\??crosoft.NET
that it was those two that would not delete, I ran ewido & cleaned all of it, I did everything except the last ONLINE SCAN wouldn't work for me because of Active X.

Here is my *new* HIjack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:22:53 PM, on 6/18/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\WatchDog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\regrun2.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxthon\Maxthon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {E7732812-EAF6-BC7D-A2BD-912CF06F0FEE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lbu.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: CFG32S - {7564B020-44E8-4c9b-A887-C6EC41AC67DA} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32r.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Scaggy Insert - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F59898} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32o.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E5E2A3E7-00FE-4D31-A030-A10799DDCA66} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF72B2AB-521D-4A33-9C43-62C6168DB96E} - C:\Program Files\Windows Plus\howe.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\cfgwiz.exe /GUID {257BBC47-1B26-432e-9F84-188603799DD3} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X6100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "c:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [outlook] C:\Program Files\outlook\outlook.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,ClientStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0055fbb.dll] RUNDLL32.EXE w0055fbb.dll,I2 00154c6600055fbb
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys022826229-5] C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Configuration Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ReJf5vH] C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys09-52826229] C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TheMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_AntiSpyware] c:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ealb] "C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe" -vt yazr
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [sys_up1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Regrun2] C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\WatchDog.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4703/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {624A3CDB-8C0A-4902-8480-191582C8498E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IS Service (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AntiSpyware Service - McAfee, Inc. - c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## cyberdog58

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 8:57:59 PM, 6/18/2006
+ Report-Checksum: D46899C1

+ Scan result:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BookedSpace.Extension -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BookedSpace.Extension\CLSID -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BookedSpace.Extension\CurVer -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BookedSpace.Extension.5 -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\KBBar.KBBarBand -> Adware.PowerStrip : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\KBBar.KBBarBand\CLSID -> Adware.PowerStrip : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\KBBar.KBBarBand\CurVer -> Adware.PowerStrip : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\KBBar.KBBarBand.1 -> Adware.PowerStrip : Cleaned with backup
[952] C:\WINDOWS\system32\geasjox.dll -> Downloader.Qoologic.bj : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\CCZoop05.exe -> Trojan.VB.tg : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\pgrws.exe( 1) -> Downloader.Qoologic.bj : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\pgrws.exe( 2) -> Downloader.Qoologic.bj : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\pgrws.exe( 3) -> Downloader.Qoologic.bj : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\svchostsys\svchostupdate.exe -> Downloader.Small : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\svchostsys.exe -> Downloader.Small : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\sys022826229-5.exe -> Backdoor.Small : Cleaned with backup
C:\!KillBox\sys09-52826229.exe -> Backdoor.Small : Cleaned with backup
C:\bintheredunthat\w0055fbb.dll -> Downloader.Agent.ahv : Cleaned with backup
C:\bintheredunthat\w0074b4f.dll -> Downloader.Agent.ahv : Cleaned with backup
C:\bintheredunthat\w00e5148.dll -> Downloader.Agent.ahv : Cleaned with backup
C:\bintheredunthat\w0145736.dll -> Downloader.Agent.ahv : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Games.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Music.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\メタモルファンタジー 通常&#2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\'VA - Cafe Copacabana 4 - Latin Flavoured Pearls [2CDS] [2006][Latin][www bitmp3 com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\'VA - Party Power [2006][Pop][www bitmp3 com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\'VA - The Best Pub Album [2CDS] [2006][Other][www bitmp3 com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\(Demonoid com)-Crossgen Comics - Ruse - Issues 1-26 complete.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\(HCG) Medorei.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\-Demonoid com- 6 Harry Potter books plus extras in Lit format.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\100 Greatest "R&B" Songs of the 90's.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\100 Greatest Rock Songs of the 90s.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\19 Great Themes for WINXP www.torrentsrock.org.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\2pac is alive!!!.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\3,695 Calvin and Hobbies Comics . All ..zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\300 assorted card and puzzle games.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\3GP Video Converter Convert PC Videos for your Mobile Phone Multi zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\42 Babes Wallpaper at 1280x800 widescreen resolution.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\A Gathering of Storm Clouds - C Craig R McNeil - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Abdul-Baset Abdul-Samad - Tajweed - (128kbps) rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\About CNET Networks.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\About India pps.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio German-English Dictionary for iPod (Win) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Italian-English Dictionary for iPod (Mac) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Italian-English Dictionary for iPod (Win) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Portuguese-English Dictionary for iPod (Mac) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Portuguese-English Dictionary for iPod (Win) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Spanish-English Dictionary for iPod (Mac) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accio Spanish-English Dictionary for iPod (Win) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accommres National edition 2.3.0.national.2005.12.29a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccomplishmentTracker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accoona Toolbar 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Buddy (OS X) 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Buddy 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Manager 2005.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Monitor 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Pro 8.3.120.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Pro Invoice 2.0.321.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Safe 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account Xpress 3.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account! 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account&See Invoicing 2.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Account&See Invoicing 3.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccountExact 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accounting Software Visual Basic Source 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccountLogon 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accounts 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accounts and Budget 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accounts and Loans 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccountsVision 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccountVault 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccPlus 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccSmart - Battery Monitoring Utility 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACCU Ripper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accu-reading 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accu-Type 4.1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuBell Talking Caller ID 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuChef 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuHash 2.0.18 build 147.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accum 8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuPlan 1.94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuPOSSabrePoint Point of Sale 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accuracer Database System 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accurate Monitor for Search Engines 2.5.26.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accurate Network Monitor 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accurate Outlook Express Mail Expert 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accurate Spam for Outlook Express Personal Edition 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Accurate Times 5.1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AccuSplit 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACD FotoAngelo 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACD FotoCanvas 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACD mPower Tools 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACD VideoMagic 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee 8 Photo Manager 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee Mobile for Palm OS 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee Mobile for Windows Ce 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee Plugin RoboEnhancer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee Pro Photo Manager .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDSee with WS_FTP PhotoMover 7.0 build 101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACDZip 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACE (Another C++ Editor) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace CD Burner 1.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Clock XP 20.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Contact Manager 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Currency Calculator 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Audio Extractor 1.2.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Backup SE 1.2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Explorer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace File Search 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 Ripper 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 To WAV Converter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Password Guard 3.61a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Poster 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Screen Capture 2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace ScreenSaver 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Spam Scram 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace the CSET Multiple Subjects 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Utilities 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Ventura demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Video Workshop 1.4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace WINScreen 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Zip 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace-High MP3 WAV WMA OGG Converter 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceBackup 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceEncrypt 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP 3.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP Pro 3.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHide 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Freeware 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Pro 6.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceISO 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceIT Calculator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceIT Calculator Deluxe 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceIT Grapher 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceIT Math Toolkit 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceKeyboard 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceMenu Creator 3.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACEmessage 11.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceMoney 3.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceMoney Lite 3.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcePlanner 1.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader (Classic) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader 4.7c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader Pro 2.9b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader Pro 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader Pro Deluxe 2.9b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader Pro Deluxe 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network 2.9b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acertijos para Genios 1.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Blackjack 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Blackjack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces High II client 2.01.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces High II v2.00.10 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Omaha - No Limit 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Omaha - No Limit 1.3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Omaha - No Limit 1.3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Omaha - No Limit 1.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - Limit 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - Limit 1.3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - Limit 1.3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - Limit 1.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - No Limit (BlackBerry) 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - No Limit 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - No Limit 1.3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - No Limit 1.3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Texas Hold'em - No Limit 1.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Tournament Timer - Texas Hold'em 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Tournament Timer - Texas Hold'em 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Aces Tournament Timer - Texas Hold'em 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceSpeeder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceSpy Spy Software 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceText 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acez All Audio Converter 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acez CD Ripper 2.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acez MP3 WAV Converter 3.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACH Wizard 2.2.1906.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achieve Planner 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achilles Manager 0.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achtung Spitfire! 1.12 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achtung Spitfire! 1.15 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achtung Spitfire! demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Achtung Spitfire! to version 1.14 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACI Tibetan Buddhism Course 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acid Daze Two .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acid Dreams 2.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACID Music Studio 6.0a build 66.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACID Pro 6.0a build 263.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acid XPress 5.0a build 152.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACiDDraw ANSI Editor 1.25r.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidFreecell 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidFreecell 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidImage 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidImage Basic 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidImage Pro 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidSolitaire 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidSolitaire 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidSpider 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcidSpider 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acky's XP Breakout 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acky's XP Breakout 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AclickStat 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme Auctions 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme CAD Converter 6.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme CADPacker 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme CADSee 4.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme Photo ScreenSaver Maker 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACME Quick Comparator 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acme Rapidtype 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acmeta Fragmento 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACMP 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acne Free - The Natural Way 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acne Free And Glowing Skin 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\aColoring 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoo Browser 1.39 build 600.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustic Labs Audio Editor 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustic Labs Multitrack Recorder 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica 3.3 build 298.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica Audio Converter Pro 1.0 b22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica Beatcraft 1.02 build 15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica CDDVD Label Maker 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica Mixcraft 2.5 build 50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica MP3 Audio Mixer 2.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica MP3 CD Burner 4.11 build 121.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica MP3 To Wave Converter Plus 1.0 b22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acoustica Photos Forever 1.0 build 13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcQuest 1120 Solution .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acquisition 130.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcqURL 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acres Of Gold 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acres Of Gold 7.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acritum Batch Processor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acritum Exif2htm 1.02 release.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acritum One-click BackUp for WinRAR 2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acritum Sophisticated Rename 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrobat 6 SpeedUp 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrobat 7 0 8 Pro Corporate Full.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrobat Password Recovery Key 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrobat Reader (Mac) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrobat Reader 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Disk Director Server 10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Drive Cleanser 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Migrate Easy 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Power Utilities 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Privacy Expert Corporate 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Privacy Expert Suite 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Privacy Expert Suite 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis Snap Deploy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis True Image 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis True Image Corporate Workstation 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis True Image Enterprise Server 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronis True Image Server for Windows 8.0 build 850.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrony 1.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcronymGenie 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acronyms Teen Chat Decoder 4.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcroPDF 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcroPlot Pro 2006 2006.05.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acropolis 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Across Lite Mobile 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Across The DeskTop 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrylic DNS Proxy 0.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acrylic Graphic Designer Community Technology Preview (CTP).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACS Capture 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcsSoft Photo Movie Album 8.1C.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act 2000 Update 5.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act 7.0.399.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACT Anesthesia Clinical Tutor and Calculator 2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACT for Palm OS 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act History & Pop-Up Killer & Web Content Filter 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act in Time to Heart Attack Signs 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACT Key 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACT Mobile Messenger 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act of War Direct Action demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act of War High Treason demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACT Password Recovery 1.0c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Act Pop-Up Blocker--Ads & Web Content Filter 3.67.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActFax 3.92 build 0198.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiCalc Desktop Calculator 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actinic 7.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Ball Deluxe 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action DVD Player 2.6.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Files 1.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action GoMac 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Is .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Poker 6.48.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Process Automator 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Reminder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Script Viewer 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action Solitaire 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Action WheelRacer 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionDrums 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionItems Lite 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionItems Pro 2.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionMemory 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionOutline Lite 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionOutline Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionRecorder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionScrambler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionTab Volume One 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActionXP 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiSetup 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivatorDesk (Blogger-Dot-Kids) 6.0.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivatorDesk Enterprise Desktops Controller 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activbax Anime Zodiak Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activbax Bikini Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activbax Cats Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activbax Forest Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Administrator 4.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Audio Record 2.0.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Backup Expert Pro 1.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Ball 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active BI Portal Manager 3.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Calculator 2.0.2004.1215.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active CallerID 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active CallerID 2.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Chinese 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Clouds Screensaver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Control Pak 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Dashboard 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Delivery 3.00.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Desktop Calendar 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active DHTML Drop Down JavaScript Menu 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active DHTML Multi Level Drop-Down Menu 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Directory Design Advisor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Directory Janitor 2.0.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Directory Mate 0.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Directory Network Manager 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Disk Image (DOS Edition) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Distribution Console 3.99p.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active DJ Studio 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active DWG DXF Converter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active File Compare 1.7.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active GIF Creator 2.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active HTML 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Image 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Key Logger 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Keyboard 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Keys 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Lancer 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Media Player Screen Saver 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active MediaMagnet 5.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Multiwallpaper Changer 3.6.5 build 275.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Network Monitor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active NTFS Reader for DOS 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Partition Recovery 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Password Changer 3.0.028.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Phone Server 9.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Port Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Ports 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Power Management Lite 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Printer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Privacy Guardian Washer 1.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Query Builder Component Standard Edition 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Query Builder Component Suite 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Request Engine 3.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Screensaver Builder 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Search Engine 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Shield 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active SignupShield Suite 4.01.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active SMART 2.42 build 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Software Tutor 2.03a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Sound Recorder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Sound Studio 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Submit 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active SuperStore 3.02.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active System Locker 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Timer for Windows 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active To-Do List 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Tray 2.2 build 5.1028.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active TTS Component 2.0.2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Typing 4.70 build 285.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Undelete - Data Recovery 5.1.019.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Uneraser 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Visitor 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active WallPaper 1.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Web Promotion 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Web Reader 2.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Web Reader Customizer 1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active WebCam 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active WebMenu 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active WebTraffic 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Whois 2.6.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Whois plugin for Firefox 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active Work Tracker 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Active ZDelete 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Boot Disk 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Eraser 4.1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] File Recovery 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Kill Disk - Hard Drive Eraser 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveActions 1.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveBarcode 5.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveBlue-ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveBypass 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveCandy 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveCaptionActive Pop-Up Defense 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveCheckout 1.2.153.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveCipher for MSSQL Server 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveClick 2.0e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveCredit 1.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveData for Excel 2.0.138.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveDeveloper 2.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveDeveloper 2.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveDiary 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivEdit HTML Editor Plug-in 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveDrawer 1.7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveEarth 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveExit XP 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveFile 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveFiler 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveGanttCSN Scheduler Control 2.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveGanttVB Scheduler Control 2.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveID 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveInsert 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveLedIt 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveLinking Free 2.0.535.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveMailer 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePDF Composer 3.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePDF Maestro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePen 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePerl 5.8.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePerl Source Code 5.6 build 616.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePrint 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePrint ToGo 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePrint UltraLight 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivePrint x5 Client 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveQuality Iso 9000 Software 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveRed-ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveScreenLock 2.82.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveSite Compiler 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveSolid 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveSpy XP 2003 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveStartup 1.43 final build 95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveStartup Deluxe 1.19 build 43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveSWF Professional 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveSync 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveToday 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveTracker Email Plugin 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveTracker for Outlook Express 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveWeb 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveWords Plus 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveWorlds 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveX Control Pad 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveX LDAP Client 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveX Manager 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveX Registration Manager 3.7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveX System Tray Icon 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveXHelper 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveXLS 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveXplorer 4.0.204.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiveXZip 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiVideo DLL 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActiVideo OCX 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activities and Priorities 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity & Expense Tracker Plus (OS X) 1.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity & Expense Tracker Plus 1.7.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity Exchange Widget 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity Indicator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity Keylogger 1.8.022.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Activity Monitor 3.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivityMaker 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivityMaker Two 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivityManager - Administartor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActivShopper 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActMask ALL2PDF PDF Creator 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActMask Document Converter CE 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActMask Document Converter Pro 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActMask Document Converter X 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActMon 5.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActPresentation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACTS demo 4.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Checkers 2000 A 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Checkers 2000 R 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Contacts for Outlook 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Drawing 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Fractions 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Keylogger 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Moon 3D 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Reminder 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Search & Replace 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Spy 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Startup Pro 2.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Title Buttons 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Transparent Window 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Web Album 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Window Guard 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Window Manager 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Window Menu 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Window Minimizer 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actual Window Rollup 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActualCoach 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActualCoach Serie A Manager 2.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActualDoc Professional 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ActualDoc Standard 3.5 build 3002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Actuate BIRT Report Designer 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acubix PicoBackup 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acubix PicoBackup Outlook Express Edition 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acubix PicoZip 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acunetix Web Vulnerability Scanner 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupressure & Do-in 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupressure Guide (Smartphone) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupressure Guide 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupressure Guide 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupressure Guide 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acupuncture Points Database 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acute Softwares Diary 5.0 build 858.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acute Softwares FileLister 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acute Softwares Timer Pro 4.1 build 224.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Acute Vision 2005 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcuteFinder 1.3.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcuteNotes 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AcuteScroller 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ACXtractor 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Annihilator 2.4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Arrest IE Popup Killer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Blocker 4Google2 2.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Killer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Killer for Kazaa 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Muncher 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Nuker Popup Blocker & Spam Filter 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Popup Killer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad Smasher 4.1.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AD Sound Recorder 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AD Stream Recorder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad-Aware SE HexDump Plug-in 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad-Aware SE Personal Definition File SE1R112 (06152006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad-Aware SE Personal Edition 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad-Purge Adware and Spyware Remover 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ad-Sweeper 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ADA cartoon solitaire 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adam the Ancestry Manager 2.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adamant Key Mouse Pro 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adaptec ASPI Drivers (Windows 98MeNT2000XP) 4.71.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adaptec DirectCD Update 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adaptec DirectCD Update Patch 2.5d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adaptec Toast Deluxe Updater 4.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adaptec UDF Reader Driver 5.1.1.213.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AdapterWatch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Adobe Press Adobe InDesign CS2 How Tos 100 Essential Techniques Mar 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Advanced search.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Al Franken Show 061306 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Al Franken Show 061406 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Al Franken Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Al Franken Show 061606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Majority Report 061206 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Majority Report 061306 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Majority Report 061406 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Majority Report 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Majority Report 061606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Marc Maron Show 061406 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Marc Maron Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Marc Maron Show 061606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Mark Riley Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Mike Malloy Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Mike Malloy Show 061606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Rachel Maddow Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Randi Rhodes Show 061306 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Randi Rhodes Show 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Randi Rhodes Show 061606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Air America Radio - The Thom Hartmann Program 061506 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Alcohol 120 v1 9 5 3823 Retail FULLY Cracked.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Alcohol 120% 1.9.5.4212 Retail With Full Activation Crack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Alcohol 120% V1.9 5.4212 (httpInvite-Only.org).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All editors tools latest versions.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\all firewall tools latest version.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All In One - Lost password Recovery Utility 2006 - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All In One Keylogger 2 42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All popup tools latest versions.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All RSS feeds.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ALL Rurouni Kenshin ep1-95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\All Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\all video tools latest versions(riping editing converting...).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\An Inconvenient Truth DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND[www videocodecspot com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Angelina Jolie - Hot Pictures.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Angelina Jolie 1000 pictures.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Anonymous IP Tools www.torrentsrock.org.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Anthony Robbins Personal Power II.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Atlantic Monthly July~August 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Atlantic Monthly ~June 2006 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Audio & Video Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AudioGrabber 1 81 2 Full Version.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ausflugsplakat ai.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ausflugsplakat cdr.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Autodesk Architectural Desktop 2007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\B'N'P Newspaper May 2006 - Bliar's Britain exposed. pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Batman - Legends of The Dark Knight 181-206 + Annuals + Specials.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Battle Of Britain 2 Wings Of Victory FRENCH-ReVOLVeR.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Battlefield 2 - Euro Force Booster Pack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Battlestar Galactica S2 OST iNTERNAL-NiT.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Battlestar Galactica Season 2 OST Bear McCreary 2006 320kbps.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\BBC Seven Wonders Of The Industrial World 7of7 The Hoover Dam DivX6 AC3 www mvgroup org.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Beautiful Sin - The Unexpected (Ltd Edition)(2006) Style Melodic Metal Power Metal.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big Brother - Big Brother UK S07 D029b Daily XviD PDTV [LEE].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big Brother - Big Brother UK S07 D030b Eviction Part1of2 XviD PDTV [Kut-Kreator].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big Brother - Big Brother UK S07 D030c Eviction Part2of2 XviD PDTV [Kut-Kreator].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big Brother 6 Australia - bb6 au day055a daily show.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big Brother UK S07E26 WS PDTV XviD-SAM [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Big list of interesting books to find v1 0 (if you find any please scan and put online) zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bill Hicks - Tribute by Alex Jones, Kevin Booth Feb 26th 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Billboard Top 100 Hits 1979.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Billy Joel-12 Gardens Live-2CD-2006-RNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\bitcomet full version.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bleach 231 MQ Binktopia rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bodybuilding - Kevin Levrone - Full Blown [rmvb].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bold and the beautiful - Bold and the beautiful June 16th 2006 avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bootsy Collins - Glory B...Da' Funk's On ME!! [Anthology] 2 volume set.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\BRIAN TRACY 11 FULL SUCCESS COURSES.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Browse categories.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Brutal Knockot vid wmv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\BSplayer Pro 2 0 937 + keygen by _Sharkboy_.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Buddhism - His Holiness Dalai Lama - Instructions on the Garland of Views zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\BulletProofSoft Spyware Adware Remover v9 3 0 7 Retail-ZWT[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\bully getting owned wmv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Business & Productivity.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Busta Rhymes The Big Bang(withcovers) a DHZ Inc Release.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Bustamante-Pentimento-[2006]-[WwW DivxTotal CoM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C Memory Scavenger 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C Styled Script 3.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C To Java Converter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C# OpenGL Framework 1.9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C#CertXML for Microsoft 70-320 Exam 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C#CommDog 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C'Bubble 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C'Lock Advanced Edition 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C++ Code Export 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C++ Custom Button Class 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C++ Fundamentals for Borland C++ Builder 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C++ Server Pages 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Free 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Mail 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8330 Driver (Windows 98) 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8738 Modem Driver 4.06.1096.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8738 WDM Driver (Windows 2000) 0639.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8738 WDM Driver (Windows 98) 0639.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8738 WDM Driver (Windows ME) 0639.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8738 WDM Driver (Windows XP) 0639.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI8768(+) driver (Windows XP2000ME98) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Media CMI9880 Driver (Windows XP2000) 62.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Organizer Pro 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Pen Suite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Sharpener for VB 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C-Traxx Renter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C1 Network Monitor 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C2Home Server 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C4Everyday 1.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\C88 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CA6 6.1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAB - Computer Aided Brainstorming 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cabana 1.3.6.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cable 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cable static 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CableMon 1.8.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CableNut 4.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CablePro 4.1.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caboodle 1.0 build 101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caborian RSS Reader 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cabos for Windows 0.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cabrio (OS X) 1.1 b1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cabrio 1.4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cache Monitor 0.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cache Reader for Internet Explorer 5 5.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cache, Cookie & Windows Cleaner 7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CacheBoost Enterprise Edition 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CacheBoost Professional Edition 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cacheman 5.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CachemanXP 1.1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CacheViewX 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cachifox Toolbar 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cactus Bruce and the Corporate Monkeys 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cactus Bruce and the Corporate Monkeys 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cactus Emulator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cactus Spam Filter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CactuShop ASP Shopping Cart 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD Closure 1.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD-KAS Ringtone Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD.OCX 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD2XL Project 2.5.60331.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD6 Eco 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD6 Industry 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAD6 Studio 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cadd-2-SQL 0.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cadde3d 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADE 2.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADE ActiveX Control 2.49.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cadifra UML Editor 1.1.2882.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADintosh 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CadLib 1.1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CadLib 2.0.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADMAX Solid Master 9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cadoa ArtsScience Presence 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADopia Standard 6.0 SP2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CadStd Lite 3.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADSymbol Library 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADVert 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CADViewX Control 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caem (OS X) 4.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caem 4.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caesar III 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cafe English 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cafe Manager Pro 3.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cafe Manila Cyber Cafe Management 8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cafe Master 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CafeMan 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CafeTimePro 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cafetimer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CafeTorah 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CafeTorah1 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CafeTorah3 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caffeine Finder for BlackBerry 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cagles Mill Guitar Tuner 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAI Treasurer 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caius, the making of the Hero 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cake Mania 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cake Mania 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cakewalk Pro Audio Patch 9.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cakewalk Project5 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cakewalk Pyro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caladesi Island 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calc 3D Pro 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calc Audit 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calc Plus 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calc98 (Windows CE) 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calc98 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcGen (PocketPC) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcline 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcmenu 2004 Chef 6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcNote 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcPac RPN 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcSharp 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcTime 1.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcugator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcul 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcul-8 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculadora Inteligente 9.0.255.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator 1.1.1 EN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator II with E-Z Banking 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator Plus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator Prompter 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator Timer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator with Browser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator With Paper Roll 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator+ 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculator.NET 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalculatorX 1.2 build 0418.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalculPro 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calculus 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalcuNote 1.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calcute 6.4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caledos Wallpaper Changer 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caledos Wallpaper Changer 5.2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caledos Word Searcher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar 2000 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar 200X 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Commander 2.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Creator 12.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Magic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Magic 16.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Mine 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Tools.NET 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Updates 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Updates TV Listings for Outlook 2003 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Wizard 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar Xplorer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendar+ 16-bit 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalendarCan 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalendarCreator 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendarium 4.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendarmate 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalendarPro 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calendarscope 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalendarSync 1.10.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalendArt 2006 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calender + Calender (50 percent transparent) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalenNotes 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calenz 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calibration Recall 3.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\California Amateur Bikini Babes Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\California Pleading Templates Package 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\California Real Estate Exam 2006 6.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\California Real Estate Exam 2006 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calindock 1.2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Accounting Mate 2.6.1.98b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Assistant Premium 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Conductor Virtual PBX Software 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Corder 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call List Scrubber 2.27.96.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Log+ for Treo 650700p 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty - Burnville demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty - Dawnville demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 BFD Realism mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 mod tools .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 Railroad Station No.1 MP3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 The End of the Beginning MP3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty 2 Zombies with Guns mod 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Across the Border map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Additional War Effects mod 1.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Additional War Effects v1.3 Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Aim map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Aquai's Gameplay Improvement mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Arcville Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Ardennes map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty b1ind34 Map Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty beginner files pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Belfort map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Beta Patch 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Bunker Fight Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Bunker Mayhem map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Cairo Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Capture the Flag mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty CHK Smallville Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Custom Weapon Skin Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Cybatown Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Deathvipers Map Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Dedville map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Of Duty demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty DM701 Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Eisberg Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Erasplace map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Evreux Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Extreme mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Falaise Villa map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Five Points Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Fortress Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Heat of Battle map pack 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Heat of Battle mod 0.40.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Heat of Battle single-player mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Hollenberg Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Home Sweet Home Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Javelin House map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Landsitz Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Line 18 Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Medal of Honor Spearhead Berlin Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Mittenwald Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty mod tools .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Mogadishu Final map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Mogadishu map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty MOH Stalingrad Rendition Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Nuenen Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Officespace Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Orangutans4Allies Skins .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty patch 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Pergamon Museum Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Raiders map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Realism Mod 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Revolt mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Revolt mod v0.11 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Rifle Platoon Custom map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Rifle Platoon Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Saving Private Ryan sound pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Severnaya Bunker map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Soon U Die Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty St. Petersburg Sea Port map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Stanjel Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Street War Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Textures and Models Help File .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Tiger Hunt map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Twin Towers map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive BJustReal's Realism mod 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive Custom Wheels skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive mapping and modding tools .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty United Offensive New MP Weapons mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Update 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Of Duty update 1.4b2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty US and Iraq Skins .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty v1.2 multiplayer patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty v1.4 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Vampiric map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty ViewModel Tools 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Viking Castle Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Viking Graveyard Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Vossennack Day map 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty weapon file editor .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call of Duty Winter map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Soft 2.3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Soft Pro 3.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call to Power II 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call to Power II 1.11 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Call Xentra 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Callanywhere NetPhone 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallAudit 6.0 Buil P601-2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallAudit Voice 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallBack 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallBlocker 11.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallClerk 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallCounter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallDllFunc 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caller ID Events 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallerID Monitor 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallerIP 3.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Callhunter 1.5b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calling-Us MX Home 11.2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calling-Us Professional Millennium.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallingID for the Internet 1.5.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Callisto 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallMe J2ME 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallMe S60 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallMe S60 OS61 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallMe UIQ 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallRecorder 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calls 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calls Professional Client 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calls Professional Suite 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Callserve Internet Telephone 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallStation 4.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Callstorm 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallTrackIT 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CallZap 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calm Oceans Photo Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calnique Custom Calendar 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calorie Burner 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calorie Calculator 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calorie Counter - Program for a Small Planet 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calorie King Diet & Exercise Diary 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalorieKing Diet, Nutrition, and Exercise Manager 4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalSupport 2006-1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CalTrack Pocket PC Calorie Tracker 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Calvin and Hobbes zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Dictionary 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAM UnZip 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cam Wizard 6.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cam Wizard 7.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cam2Flash 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cam2pc 4.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CAMagic Mobile for Bluetooth 2.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camaron 0.6.1.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamaroZ28.Com Screen Saver Classic 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamaroZ28.Com V2 Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cambridge Dictionary of American English 7.60.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cambrosia WebCam Viewer 1.1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camcolada Video Chat 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamCollect 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camelot (Medieval Total War) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camera Collector 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camera Information Database 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camera Plus Gold 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camera Surveillance 1.2j.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cameraid 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CameraMover 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cameran Diaz Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camfrog BufferZone Security 1.90-11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camfrog Operator Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camfrog Operator Tool 2 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camfrog Video Chat 3.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamGuard Security System (4 Channels) 4.0.12.132.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamGuard Security System Home Edition 4.0.6.169.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camino 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamLAN 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camo Soda Break 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camp Games 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camp Songs Collection 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campaign Desktop 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campaign Enterprise 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campaign Suite Extended 04.12.05a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CampaignManager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campaigns on the Danube 1805 & 1809 v2.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamPanel 2.6.4.56.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campground Master 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamPhone Photo Guide 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamPlexor 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Campo de Minas (Mine Field) 0.4b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamPSA 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CampusIM Messenger 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamShot 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamSplitter 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamSurveillance 1.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Camtix Web Video Publisher 1.02.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamTrack 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamUniversal 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamUpload 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CamZoomer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Can I Carry 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canadas Next Top Model S01E03 PDTV XViD-EXT [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canadian Stock Tracker 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canasta 2006.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canasta 5.0.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canasta Card Game From Special K 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canaware NetNotes 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cancer 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candlechart .NET 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy Cascade 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy Catchup 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy CD1 REPACK FRENCH DVDRip XViD-EVIDENCE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy CD2 FRENCH DVDRip XViD-EVIDENCE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy CD4 FRENCH DVDRip XViD-EVIDENCE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy Crisis 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy Hearts Valentine Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Candy Land Adventure 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CandyBar 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CandyCanes 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CandyPress Store 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cannon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cannon Blast 3D 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cannonball Adderley - 2 Greatest Hits Compilations.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cannonball Viewer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CannonballExpress 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cannons for Symbian Series 60 devices 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT EOS 350D DIGITAL Firmware Update 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot SD400 DIGITAL ELPH 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot SD500 DIGITAL ELPH 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon BubbleJet Printer Driver 6.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 10D firmware update 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 20D Firmware Update 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 20Da Firmware Update 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 30D Firmware Update 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 5D Firmware Update 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS 60D firmware update 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon EOS Digital Rebel firmware update 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon i850 Printer Driver (2000) 01242003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon i850 Printer Driver (XP) 01242003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot A75 Firmware Update 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot Pro1 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot S1 IS Firmware Update 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot S70 Firmware Update 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon PowerShot SD100 DIGITAL ELPH Firmware 2.0.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canon Remote Capture 2.7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CanoScan LiDE 30 ScanGear CS-U 7.0.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cant Sleep Wallpaper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canto Pod 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canton Mah Jong For Windows 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CanTris 091002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canvas 9.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canvas Painter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canvastic 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Canyon Country - Scenes from the Southwest 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capcha 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cape Clear 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cape Hatteras Lighthouse 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CapInvest 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capio 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capitalism demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capitalism II 1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capitalism II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain Bumper 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain D's Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain FTP 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain FTP Widget 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain Nemo 3.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Captain Tray Pro 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptainsLog 2000 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CapTime 1.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptiVision 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture .NET 5.3.2252.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Desktop 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Express 1.3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture It 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Me 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture My Screen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Professional 6.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Screen Studio 3.6 build 0.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Solution 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Studio 1.63.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture Text 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture the Torch (Rune) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capture&Send 2003 2.2.1 build 144.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureCAM-S 2.0.0.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureEze Pro 8.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureEze97 6.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureIT 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturelib Screen Recorder 2.0.0 build 281.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureMAX 2.5 build 1062.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CapturePad 0.1 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CapturePad 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureSaver 2.0.259.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureWizLite 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureWizPro 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturex 1.4.0.190.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CaptureXT Screen Capture 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturix DirectXpert 1.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturix NetWorks 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturix ScanShare 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Capturix VideoSpy 3.01 build 1480.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Accidents Video Compilation Volume Two [Cars] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Dealer 2.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Expense Tracker 1.1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Formulas for Racing 7.40.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Lease 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Maintenance Scheduler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Rent (Arabic) 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Rental Widget 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Sales Assistant 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Sales Catalog Deluxe 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Sales Organizer Deluxe 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Thief 5.1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Trak 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Car Tycoon 1.28 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cara-Pic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Caramel Frame 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CarCare Desktop Edition 2.0 build 079.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CARCare Mobile Edition 2.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CARCare Mobile Edition 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CarClinic 3.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Collection Wizard 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Collector Deck Builder for Windows 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Collector Game Maker (Mac OS) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Collector Game Maker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Companion 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Export 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Master 9.0.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Puzzles 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Reader 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Rulings Summary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Shark Casino Black Jack Analyzer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Sharky 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Card Tutor 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardBase 2000 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardCheck 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardDragon2006 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cardfile Connect 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardFile Pegasus 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardFile PS Net 4.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardGameCentral Games 2.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cardio Coach 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cardio Workouts 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CardPhone 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cars INTERNAL FRENCH TS XViD-ALLTEAM.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CARS USA PSP CSO with fix inside.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cars [iPodNova net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Celebrities Nude Massive Collection XXX rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Celebrity Deathmatch S05E02 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Celebrity Poker Showdown S08E03 DSR XviD-ORENJi [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Chat & E-mail.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cheat Online Roulette (pdf).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Choc N53 French Scan eBooK-SCaN pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Choc N53 French Scan eBooK-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Christina Aguilera - Back To Basics 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cinema Craft Encoder SP v2.70.02.10 WinALL Cracked-BLiZZARD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\cJAM - Central Jet Accounts Manager 1.5.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Classic Motorcycle Mechanics Magazine - April 2006 pdf file.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Closer Nu 52 Du 12 Juin Au 18 Juin 2006 French Scan eBook-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CNET Channel.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CNET Download.com.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CNET News.com.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CNET Reviews.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CNET Shopper.com.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Collectorz com Movie Collector Pro v4 10 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Collectorz com MP3 Collector Pro v2 2 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Compare Prices.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Conan O'Brien 06.15.06 (HDTV) Dane Cook, Shaun White, Dr. John.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Conan the Adventurer (episodes 1-32).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Conspiracies Alien Evidence WS PDTV XviD-hV [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cool dude gif.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Copyright policy.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\corriere della sera domenica 180606 PDF ITA.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Course Technology PTR Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition Programming for the Absolute Begin.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Course Technology PTR Microsoft Visual C plus plus 2005 Express Edition Programming for the Absolute.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Course Technology PTR Microsoft Visual C Sharp 2005 Express Edition Programming for the Absolute Beg.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Crimson Climax VOL 1 [HENTAI] by SHARED.CL boby157 shiaaa.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Criss Angel Mindfreak S02E05 DSR XviD-CRNTV [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Criss Angel Mindfreak S02E06 DSR XviD-CRNTV [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CroCop vs Aleksander E wmv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CROSS RACING CHAMPIONSHIP 2005 V1 0 ENG NESSUNO NOCD ZIP.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\CSI - CSI Miami T4 Ep04 HDTV DVB [WwW LiMiTeDiVx CoM] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Curso de Visual FoxPro pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Cyndi Lauper - Collections 2006 seed by www p2p-world dl am rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Daily Show Clips - Best Of Jason Jones Part 1 [intravenous].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dashboard Confessional-Dusk And Summer-2006-h8m3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\David Bowie - Hunky Dory.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DBZ & Dragonball X Hentai - Torrent-MX com rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DC Superman Batman Issues 001-026 (Current).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadlock II demo (small) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadlock II larger demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen 1.00 to 1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen 1.01 to 1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen 1.02 to 1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen 2 Pacific Theater gampley movie .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Dozen Pacific Theater 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deadly Games demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeafSpot Google Toolbar 4.5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealAlert Shopping Assistant 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealCloset Comparison Shopping Toolbar 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealerSim BJ 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealerSim Poker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealHound 0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dealio 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DealOngo Lite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DearDiary 2.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Death 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Death From Above 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Death Rally demo 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Death To Smoochy Screensaver (PC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Death Trap 2001 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeathDrome demo 1.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeBabelizer Pro 5.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debit McCredit Personal Finance 3.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debit McCredit Personal Finance Software Lite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeBoard II PC Video Display System 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Accelerator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Analyzer 3.5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Collection Management 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Elimination Planner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Hammer 2004 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Killer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Minder 1.8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Minder 1.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Paydown Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debt Repayment Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debug Tray 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DebugBar 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debugger Engine Package 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Debugger Selector 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DebugMode Wax 2.0e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DebugPackager 1.9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DebugView 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deccan Encryptor Decryptor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Decifra .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DecisionViewer OCX 4.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deck 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deck The Halls 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Chinese Dictionary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Chinese FlashCards 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's French FlashCards 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's German FlashCards 1.0.101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Japanese Dictionary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Japanese FlashCards 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Korean Dictionary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Korean FlashCards 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Russian FlashCards 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declan's Spanish FlashCards 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Declare 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Decode 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DecodeEncode DLLs 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Decoder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Decoder 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Decookie 1 build 25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DecryptSQL 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeDup 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dedupe4Excel 1.8.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DedupeIT 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deedgital Light 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deejaysystem Audio Mk-II 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deejaysystem Mk-I 5.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deejaysystem Video VJ-II 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Fighter demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Green Reversi 4.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Green Reversi 4.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Log Analyzer 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Navel 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Notes 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Paint 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Sea Tycoon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Sea Tycoon 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Space Above and Beyond 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Space Fantasy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Space Nine The Fallen updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deep Space Voices Add-on for MorphVOX 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepAnalysis 1.10.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepAnalysis 2 + Profit Prophet 2.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepBurner Free 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepBurner Free Portable 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepBurner Pro 1.7.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deepest Sender 0.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepInsight 9.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deepnet Explorer 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepRipper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deepside 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deepsky Free 2005.06.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepTrouble 2 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeepVacuum 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Avenger 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Avenger 4 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Drive demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Expert 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunt Challenge demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunter 2004 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunter 2005 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunter 2005 v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Hunter The 2005 Season .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deer's Revenge 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Default Folder 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Default Folder X 2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DefaultBAR 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defect Manager 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defect Tracker 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defence From Dam 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DefencePlus 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DefenseWall HIPS 1.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defensor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defiance demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defiance Final Strike 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defined Terms Indexer 2.0.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Definition Finder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Definitive Winning Online Poker Strategy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deformer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DefPrin 1.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defrag for Windows 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defrag Timer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defragment 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Defragmenter Pro Plus 3.1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DefragMentor Premium 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Degas Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deimos Rising 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeInstaller 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deja Vu 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dejal Simon 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DejaSurf 4.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dejobaan BeBop 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Logon 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Logon for Citrix ICA Client 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Logon for Lotus Notes 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Password Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Private Disk 2.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Private Disk Light 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Private Disk Multifactor 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart Secrets Keeper 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dekart SIM Manager 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DEKSI KM 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DEKSI Modem Pooling 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DEKSI Network Inventory 4.9.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DEKSI Network Monitor 3.9.0 build 581.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeKstasy 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Del.icio.us Submit ActiveX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Del.icio.us Widget 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delay Time Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delayed Shutdown 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delayed Startup 2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delayer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DelayPack 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DelDate 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeleD 3D Editor Lite 1.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delek 2.0.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delenda 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delephone Standard 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DELETE Deletion System 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delete Duplicates for Eudora 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delete Duplicates For Outlook 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delete Duplicates for Windows 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delete Files Now 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delete History Free 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deleted Digital Photo Pictures Retrieval 2.0.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deleted File Analysis Utility 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeleteOnClick 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deletor 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delicer 0.6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delicioso 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delicious Library 1.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delicious Submit 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeLightBall Gold 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delineate 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deliniate 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeliPlayer 2.03b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deliverance A Single-Player Episode for Half-Life 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell #9 Imagine II Win95NT Video Drivers 52997.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell AWE 64 Value Flash BIOS and Driver Update 52198.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell Dimension PxxxaMxxxa FlashBIOS A01 (52797).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell Dimension Pxxxv FlashBIOS A05 (52797).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell Latitude XPi CD MMX A00 NeoMagic Video Driver 5.26 (61097).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell Latitude XPi CD MMX ESS 1887 Win3.x Audio Driver A01 (101697).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell Latitude XPi CD Win95 OSR2 CardBus Drivers 6697.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell OptiPlex GG+GX A00 Win95 S3 Video Drivers AOO (6697).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell STB Virge Video Drivers & Utilities 1.24E (52097).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell XJ3288R Modem Drivers Disk 52797.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dell3Com 3C589d Drivers Disk 5.3 (52797).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DellMotorola 33.6 Modem Drivers Disk 041197.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DelMar Envelopes Easy 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delphi 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delphi Knowledge Base 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delphi SWF SDK 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delphi to C++ Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DELSPECial 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force - Black Hawk Down Team Sabre patch 1.5.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force 2 demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down Editing Tools 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down gameplay movie 1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down gameplay movie 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down gameplay movie 3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down gameplay movie 4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down music video .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down patch 1.5.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Black Hawk Down trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Land Warrior demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Force Land Warrior patch 8 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Mail 4.88.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Minaret 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta Wallet 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Delta60 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeltaCalendar 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeltaCopy 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeltaGraph Updater 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeltaGraph Windows 5.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deltalert 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deltalert Server 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeltaSpy 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deluxe Bates Label Macro for Word 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deluxe Mastering Suite 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deluxe Menu 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deluxe Ski Jump 3 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deluxe Solitaire 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeluxeFont 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeluxeFTP 6.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dema Image Resizer 2005 with B-Spline 5.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dema Virtual Notes 2005 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemandTools for AppExchange 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demise demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demo Builder 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demo Death Derby 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demo Promotional Copy Analyzer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemoCharge 2005 1.1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Democracy 0.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Democracy 1.2b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demolition Derby & Figure 8 Race 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demolition Racer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demolition Racer patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demon Dick - 3D XXX Series - Full Color -.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemonLisher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemonStar - Secret Missions 1 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demonstration Screen 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Demoralizer Screen Saver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemoScripter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DemoWare 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dencom Global Address Book 10.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Density Unit Converter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DentiMax Dental Software 06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DepecheOS 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dependency Compiler 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeployMaster 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DePopper 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Depreciation 4562 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Depreciation 4562 Pro 1.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Depreciation Component Add-in for Business Plan Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Depression 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Depression Glass 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Derailed 2005 DVDRip XViD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Derekware HTML 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Derelict 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Derelict 1.03.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Derivator 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeriveIt's Web Content Filter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descender 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 - Black Pyro mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 - Black PyroGL mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 - Elimination mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 - Pocket Entropy map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 - Pyromania mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 custom weapons model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3 v1.0 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent 3Dfx 1.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent demo 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent Freespace demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent II 3Dfx 1.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent II OpenGL 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descent OpenGL 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descrambler 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Descrypt A Tale of Intelligence 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - New Berlin map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Baghdad Intl Airport map 1.0 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Baghdad map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Blitz Creek map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Blue Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - BoB mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Canalre map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Coral Sea .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Coral Sea 2 with Single Co-op .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - CTF Fix mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Fizzy's Coral Sea map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Gazala Helicopters .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Hopeless map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Inshallah Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Iraq Update map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Lost Jungle map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Operation Razor map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Operation Sid II map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Road to Basra map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Road to Rome map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) - Stalingrad map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942) v0.6f Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Rats vs. Afrika Korps multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Rats vs. Afrika Korps Music Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Rats vs. Afrika Korps single-player demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desert Wildflowers Screen Savers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deset Pocket Video Maker -- Symbian Edition 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deset Pocket Video Maker 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design a CD Card 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design and Implementing Database with Microsoft SQL Server 2000 8.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design Intuition 1.5.136.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design Master 6.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design Master Electrical 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design Master HVAC 4.5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Design Tools.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignCAD 3D Max 12.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignCAD 3D Max Plus 13.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignCAD Express 12.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignCertAssociate for Cisco 640-861 Exam 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignCertProfessional 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designer's Studio (PowerPC) 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing a Microsoft Windows 2000 Directory Services Infrastruc 6.10.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing a Microsoft Windows 2000 Network Infrastructure 6.10.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing and Deploying a Messaging Infrastructure with Microsof 6.08.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing and Implementing Desktop Applications with Microsoft V 6.09.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing and Implementing Distributed Applications with Microso 6.09.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing and Implementing Web Solutions with Microsoft Visual I 6.11.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing Cisco Network Service Architectures (ARCH) - Systematic Network Design.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing Security for a Microsoft Windows 2000 Network 6.09.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Designing Security for a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Network 8.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignPro Limited Edition 5.2.1201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorks Lite 4.2b1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorks Lite 4.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorks Professional 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorks Professional 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorkshop Lite (68K) 1.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesignWorkshop Lite (PowerPC) 1.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desk Clock 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desk Marker 2.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desk Projection 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskBox 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskbridge Password Manager 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskcalc Pro 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskEffects 1.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskewHelper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskFlag 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskGrid 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskilatorXP 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskillusion 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskJet 900 Series Driver 3.02 (02282000).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskLauncher 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskLensPro 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desklock Security 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskLook 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskloops 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskman Personal Edition 5.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskman Pro 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskman SE 6.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskManager 3.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskNite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskNow Lite 2.6.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskoverX 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskPDF Professional 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskPhotoFrame 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskpops Interactive Wallpaper 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskPort 1.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskRec 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Deskroller Screensaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskSaver 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskSaver Pro 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskShade Plus 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskSlide build 2.0.2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktastic 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktility 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskTool 3.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Adviser 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Album Display 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Art Gallery USA Vol.1 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Art Gallery World Vol.1 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Assistant 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Atomic Clock 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Author 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Authority 7.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Authority Express 6.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Autumn Screensaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Butterfly Screensaver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Calculator 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Calendar 0.42b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Calendar and Personal Planner 2006.1.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Calendar Reminder 1.56.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Chinese New Year Critter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Christmas Tree 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Clock 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Comics 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop DB Driver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Decorations 2006 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Destroyer 3D Screensaver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Diet 1.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Dozen 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Dreamscapes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Earth 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop eBay 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Effects 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Emailer 1.0.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Enhancements.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Exchange 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Fay 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Fusion 4.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Guitarist 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Informer 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Keno 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Lock 7.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Lunar Calendar 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Macros 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Magic 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Magician 1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Magnifier 3.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Messager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Mini Photo Calendar 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Orbiter 4.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Organizer & Arranger 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Planner 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Poet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Poet 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Pogo Screensaver 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Pool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Portal 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Publisher Pro 1.4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Puddle Screensaver 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Puddle.saver 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Puzzle Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Rain Screensaver 01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Randomizer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Reminder 1.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Renamer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Richie 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Roids 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Rover 3.2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Ruler 3.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Sales Manager 2006 6.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Scout 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Screen Record 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Screen Recorder 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Secretary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Server 4.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Sidebar 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop SMS 1.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Snow 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Snow for Windows 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Snowman Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Spy 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Spy Agent 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Studio 1.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Sudoku 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Taipei 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Themes 1.89.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Tickler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Transporter 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop URL Shrinker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop USB Security Key 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Video Conferencing 1002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Video Recorder 2.1 build 127.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Wallpaper Timer 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Warrior 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Weather by The Weather Channel 4.25.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Weather Platinum by The Weather Channel 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Web Link 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Web Link Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop WIHminders 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Writer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Yumgo 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktop Zodiac 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopAdmin 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopAlive 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopBeautifier 1.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopCatalyst 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopCoral 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopEarth3D 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopFreak 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopIconFun 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopKeeper 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Desktopmotion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopPlant 1.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopPlus 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopPublisher Pro 2.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopSeeker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopX 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DesktopZoom 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DeskView 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Developer Tools.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DevHook 0 41d (Complete) rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DEVHOOK 0 41d FULL-pack EUR flashes - www RevenX net -.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Digital Art Tutorials, vol 7 - Photorealistic Digital Paint - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Digital Photography.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DivX Create Bundle v6 2 5 Multilingual Win2kXP Incl Keygen-ViRiLiTY - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DJ Finesse - Platinum Slow Jams 23 TPDG.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\dmx 1 1024 768 MarYOUsh jpg.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who (02x10) Love & Monsters WS-grem-XviD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who - Doctor Who - S28 Ep09 - The Satan Pit - PanTha - DVD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who - Doctor Who Confidential 2x10 The New World of Who WS DVBC XviD-ACP avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who 2005 2x10 Love and Monsters WS PDTV XviD-FoV [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who 2006 2x10 Love & Monsters XviD [MM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who 2006 2x10 Love And Monsters HDTV XviD-RAPtOR avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who 2x10 (PDTV-FoV)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doctor Who Confidential 2006 2x10 The New World of Who XviD [MM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dog Bites Man S01E01 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dog Bites Man S01E02 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Donald Duck Quack Attack Multi5[tntvillage.org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Donald E Knuth - The Art of Computer Programming I-III, Concrete Mathematics, The Tex Book.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Doobie Brothers - Toulouse Street @192.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dr DivX 2006 pro.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution & Carb Counter.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dr Who - BBC Doctor Who [2x10] Love and Monsters [Xvid] 17 06 2006 DaRmEtH.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dream Teens 5 XXX DVDRiP XviD-DivXfacTory.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Dungeons And Dragons - The Big Book of RPG Practical Jokes and Pranks pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DV8 (Wildstorm).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\DV8 torrent update.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easy WebTV and Radio v1 6 5 +Patch rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPicture 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPlanEx 1.32.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPostCodes 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyProjectDatabase 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyProjectPlan 9.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPrototype 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPulse (Palm) 1.30 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyPulse (Pocket PC) 2.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyQuery.NET 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyRead 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyRecorder 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyRecovery Professional 6.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyReminder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyRetirement 1.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easyscreen Screen Capture 3.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySec Firewall SDK 1.10b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyShare 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyShots 2.1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySMPP Component 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySMPP Component 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySMS NetShell e2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySMS Outlook e2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySMS StarLink e2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft Data Access for ISAM 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft Data Access for Unisys LINC Developer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft JDBC-ODBC Bridge 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC for CODA 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC Join Engine 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC-Firebird Driver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC-Interbase Driver 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC-JDBC Gateway 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft ODBC-ODBC Bridge 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easysoft XML-ODBC Server 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EASYSQL 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasySQL 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStat Web Statistics 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easystats 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\easyStock Cleaner 1.5+.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStockDataGenerator 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStockDater 1.1.7.5 Rev. 22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\easyStockDater 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\easyStockGame 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStockInfo 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\easyStockLogger 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\easyStockMailer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStore Net 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyStruct Enterprise 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTable For AutoCAD 2.1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTask Manager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTaskEmail 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTaskSync 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easytemplates Flash Website Templates 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Easytools.com URL Checker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTrader 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyTweak For Pocket PC 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyVersionControl 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyView X 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyViewOrcl 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWallpaper 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWare B2B Commerce 4.004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWare Shopping Cart 3.004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWatch 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWebSave 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWMA 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyWMA Converter 1.22a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EasyZip 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eat My Dust demo, large version .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eat My Dust demo, medium version .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eat My Dust demo, small version .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eatometer 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eAuction Watcher 2.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EAuthentix Outlook Plug-in 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eaz-Fix Professional 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eazi Website Monitor 1.0.2.196.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eazibo Professional Edition 1.3.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EaZip 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eazy Backup 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EazyBox for Palm 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EazyCode 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EazyDraw 1.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EazySQL 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBaitor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBAS 1.0.0.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBaum's World Funbar 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay and Paypal Calculator 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Auction Sniper and Auto Search 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay Bargin Hunter 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Companion 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Fee Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Fee Calculator 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay Item Watcher 2.4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Keyword Secrets 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ebay Listing Database (Mac) 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Listing Database 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Marketing 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Master Class 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay OSX Widget 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay Powerseller Articles 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Toolbar 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Toolbar with Auction Sniper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay Tycoon--Play the Ebay.com Online MarketPlace Game 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebay Typo Auction Locator 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBay Yahoo! Widget 3.5k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EbayMinder 5.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBC SIMON 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebced 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBgo Sniper 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBgo Windows CD Key Extractor 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBible 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBible 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBLVD Online Meetings 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBM (Evidence Based Medicine) Reports 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EboBar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBook Blaster 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBook Constructor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBook Ideas 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBook Maestro Free 1.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBook Maestro Pro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBook Pack Express 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBook Reader for Nokia 9500 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBookers Desktop Travel Calendar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBookGuard 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EbookMaker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBookShelf 1.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBooksReader 2005.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBooksWriter Lite 2004.14.176.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eBot Free 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBP Business Plan Designer 3.0.12.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ebrary Reader .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBRcart 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EBRclock 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebstra Imperial 2BI.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ebstra-1 2BM.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EC Watermark 2.1 build 388.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCafePro Server Platinum 3.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm Austin Powers Video Phone Sound .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm Babylon 5 Doorbell .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm Hitchhiker's Guide Beep .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm LongBell .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm Power Rangers Watch Sound .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm R2D2 Droid Chirp .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecamm R2D2 Droid Computing Sound .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecard Magic 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCatalogDX 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eccentris Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecchi Picture Collection.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EcGraph 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eChanblardNext 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon Instant Action patch (non-Pentium, non-AMD) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon P11K6 processor patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon Wind Warriors demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon Wind Warriors E3 trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon Wind Warriors Instant Action patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echelon Wind Warriors v1.10 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echive Lease Planner 2.1.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echo Password Manager 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum InvisionBoard LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum PhpBB LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum Simple Machines LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum UBB LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum vBulletin LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoForum XMB LACI 1.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Echolink Chat 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoServer for Windows 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EchoVNC 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eclarsys PopGrabber 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EClean 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCleaner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eClick 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eClickz Toolbar 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eclipse 4.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eclipse 5.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eclipse SDK 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eclipse Service Management Software 4.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EclipseCrossword 1.2.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EClock 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCluster NT 3.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EcoEuroMillions 1.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EcoKeno 3.74.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EcoLotofoot 3.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecolotosystemes 4.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eComm Store 2.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Econ NetVert 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Economic Investment Amount 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Economics Terms Dictionary 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EconomiZation 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eContent Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EControl Syntax Editor 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecosuper7 1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EcoThunderball 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecotonoha Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCounter 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCover 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCover 3D 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eCover Constructor 1.0 b18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECrawl 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecstatica II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECTACO English - Spanish Talking Dictionary 3.0.58.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECTACO FlashCards English - German 1.1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECTACO FlashCards English - German 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECTACO FlashCards English - Spanish 1.1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ECTI 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecto 1.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecto 2.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EctoSet Modeller 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ecyware GreenBlue Inspector 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ED for Windows 4.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ed Michael Reggie Series - Time Value of Money 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDA 01.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eData Unerase Personal 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdataSOS 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdenGUI 2.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdenSoft My Logo 1.0.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edgar Allan Poe e-Book Introduction 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edge 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDGE Diagrammer 5.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edge Of Chaos 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edge2004 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdgeDesk 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edges 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edgeworks 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edgeworks 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDI ClinicPro 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDictionary English-Russian 4.0.19.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDictionary Reader 4.0 build 40279.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDIdEv SEF Reader 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edit Buddy 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edit Digi Pictures 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edit JFIF Comment 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edit Prep 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editable JavaScript TreeGrid 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editable Photo Album (crocodile leather cover) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editable Photo Album (Crocodile Leather Frame) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editable Photo Album (Ostrich Leather Cover) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editable Victoria Photo Album 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditCNC 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditEx 2006.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edith 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditiX 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditLive for Java 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditLive for XML 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditML Pro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditOnline 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editor2 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editor4NAnt 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditPad Lite 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditPad Pro 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditPlus 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editplus For .NET 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditPro 1.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Editstudio 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdiTunes 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EditXpert 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ediware Client 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDL AutoSave 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edmund Spenser, Amoretti & Epithalamion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDoc 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDoc Studio 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocEngine ActiveX.NET 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocEngine VCL 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocOne 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocPlus 3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocPrinter PDF Pro 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocPrinter PDF Pro German 6.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDocXL 4.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDonkey Acceleration Patch 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDonkey Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDonkey2000 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edovia Antispam 2005.4.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edovia PopShield AntiPopup 1.0.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdPAD 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDraw Flowchart ActiveX Control 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDraw Flowchart Software 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDrawings 2005 5.1.1.232.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDrill Math Flashcard 3.26.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDrill's SpellingBee Flashcard 2.20.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDrum MIDI Mapper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Educational Compiler ComPas 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Educational eBooks for Children 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Educational Worksheets - Math (Windows XP) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EducLearning 4.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eduinfo InstaM 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EduProfix 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Edushield 1.0.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EduWiz 3.00.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDVD 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EdWin 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eDX Edit Control for .Net 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EDXOR 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EEBond 26.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EePoker - Free Draw Poker Game 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eeppo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eetee 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eEye patch for the IE createTextRange() vulnerability .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Efastar Supply Master 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eFAXy 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effect3D 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effect3D Studio 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effective File Search 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effective Meetings 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effective Site Studio 20043.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effective Site Studio Photo Edition 20042.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effects 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Effects Pack (PowerPC) 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EffeTech HTTP Sniffer 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EffiValidation 3.0 lite.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFGrabber 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eFileGo 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eFlowPDF Free Edition 1.0.610.60.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eFlowPDF Professional Edition 1.0.583.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFM--CAD and Image File Manager 2.6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFormMaster 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eForPurchase UAsked4It 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eFox 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFR (Extended Find and Replace) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EfreeBuy Folder Icon 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EfreeSoft Boss Key 3.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFS Key 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFS Standard 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EFT123 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EgaImages Screensaver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eGames Pinball 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EGems Collector Pro 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eGenie 0.4.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egese Business Online System 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egg 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egg Timer Plus 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egg vs. Chicken 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egg-stravaganza 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eggberts Easter Wish 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eggblog 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EggKey Gateway 1.0.66.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EggOn 0.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EggRoll 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EggStatic 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\egLauncher 0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egochinese 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egold Fee 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EgoLex 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eGrader 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EGtray 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egypt Dings 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egypt of David Roberts 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egypt Tomb Scenes - Papyrus Art 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egyptian Addiction 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Egyptian Art Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EHusBook 2.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eiffel API for NeoCore XMS 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EightBall 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eikona 3D 3.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eIMAGE Recovery 3.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Einstein 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Einstein 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Einstein Information Management System 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Einstein Quote Generator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Einstime 4.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EIOBoard 1.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EIPC Calendar 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EIPC Free Image2Icon 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eisoo AnyBackup CDDVD Edition 1.7 build 1646.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eisoo AnyBackup Home Edition 1.7 build 1646.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eIT Guard 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eject 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ejector 0.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EjGSoftwareWeather 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eJournal 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EJournal 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eJukebox 3.999.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ekkeko 1.2.160.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\El Airplane .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\El Pais - 2006 06 18 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\El Scripto 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\El-ixir 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLading Bill of Lading Software 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elasto Mania - Elastomaniac.com level pack 1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elasto Mania - Elastomaniac.com level pack 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elasto Mania 1.11a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELCAD 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELChart ActiveX DLL 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\elCopy 1.00 build 13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EldoS KeyLord 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EldoS KeyLord 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EldoS PKI Tools 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EldoS TimelyWeb 4.2 build 215.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eldritch Clowns Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLeaseCalc 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard DVD Player 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard Mobile Converter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard MPEG Player 4.0.4 build 51014.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard MPEG-2 Decoder & Streaming Plug-In for WMP 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard MPEG-2 Encoder Pack 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard StreamEye Tools 2 build 50921.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elecard XMuxer Pro 2 build 60502.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElecKey Express 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectionStudio Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electra 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectraDrive Sync Engine 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrc 2005 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electric Art Screensaver 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electric Bass Companion 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electric Drive Train Simulator 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electric Eddie 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electric Light Orchestra - Eldorado [Remastered].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrical Control Techniques Simulator 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectriCalm 3D 2.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrickle .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectricWords Japanese ARM 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectricWords Japanese MIPS 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectricWords Japanese SH3 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrimate 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrist 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electro Meridian Analysis System 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrochemical Simulation POLAROGRAPH.com 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ElectrochemistrySoftware.com 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electroguide 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electromechanical Systems Simulator 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Calculator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Computer Tutor 2004.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Phone Book 1.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Reading Planner 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Recipe Manager 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Service Control 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronic Stick Notes 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronics 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electronics Genius 1.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Electrum Dominoes 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elegant Clock 6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elektron 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elektronika Live 2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elementec Backup&Compress 1.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elephant Backup 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Bowling - Bocce Style .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Bowling 3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Bowling 6 Air Biscuits 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Girl Sim Date RPG 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elf Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elgr 2.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLibrary 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLibrary 3.0r.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elicit 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLife Coupler 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELImageCompare 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELImageCompareNET Mobile Edition DLL 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eliminad 4.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elimination 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLineStudio Site Composer 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLinx 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elisha Cuthbert Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eListen 2005 5.0.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elite Jigsaw Puzzle 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elite Keylogger 2.6 build 014.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elite Utilities 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elite XP Utilities 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EliteTyping 2002 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elizabeth Kostova - Unb - The Historian.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ell-Jay 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ella for Spam Control 1.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ella for Spam Free 1.5.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ellis Island Database Name Permutation Generator 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elmer (OS X) 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elmer 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elocator 1.4.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLoft Database 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elohai Small Business Solutions 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eloquently Stated 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eLottoAlert Desktop Toolbar 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELPhotoX ActiveX DLL 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELPLA Analysis of Slab Foundation 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elprime Clock Pro 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELSA Victory II Drivers 4.00.00.0104 (12599).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elves, Gifts and Cookies Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ELVideoCapure ActiveX DLL 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elvis 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elvis Presley Desktop Theme .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elzaris DB Documentor 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Elzed 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\EM Filter 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\emagiC CMS.Net 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Emagic Logic Audio Platinum 6.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Address Encryptor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Address Extractor 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Address Theft Blocker 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Announcer 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Archive System 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Caster 2.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Chess 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Cleanser 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eMail Clipper XP 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Director 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Effects (OS X) 1.6.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Effects 1.6.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Extraction 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Extractor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Extractor 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Extractor or Parser by ContentSmartz 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eMail Extractor-X 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Factory for .NET 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Forwarder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Magician 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Email Manager 1 revision 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\eMail Marketing 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ENGLAND'S GREATEST GOALS avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ePSXe and Tekken 3 [SneakHouse].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Equipe du 17 06 2006 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Equipe du 18 06 2006 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Eric Clapton - Eric Clapton (Deluxe Edition) [2CD][Pop][2006][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F CRC Calculator 0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-15 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-16 Multirole Fighter demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-22 Lightning 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-22 Lightning demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Album 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Mud 2.1.293.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-prot4DosGui 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Recovery for MultiMediaCard 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Recovery for SD 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Secure Anti-Virus 2006 6.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F-Secure Internet Security 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. developer tools 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. Edited Language mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. server 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. single-player demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. v1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. v1.02 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F.E.A.R. v1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1 2002 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1 Challenge 1999-2002 ETCC F1 Challenge mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1 Championship Season 2000 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1 Racing Championship demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1 Season 2003 Colour 3.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F10 Launch Studio 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F1X 1.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\F22 Lightning 3 screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FA Premiere League Stars demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FA-18 Hornet 3.0 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FA-18 Korea demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FA-18 Operation Iraqi Freedom demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAA Practice Tests from Boson 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faber Toys c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FabulousMP3 1.04.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Facade 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FACbuttons 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Face Off 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Face Recognition ActiveX DLL 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Face Recognition System 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Facebook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceCode DX 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceCode Password Bank 2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceFilter 1.0.2903.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceFilter Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceFun 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceGen Modeller 3.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceIt 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceMetrix 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceMorpher 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceOnBody 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Facer 1.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaceSpan 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Facilis FTP 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Facilosave 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Factor Calculator 5.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Factorizer 8.89t.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Factors Game 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fade to Black demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fade-It for AOL 1.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FadeToBlack 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fading Image Rollovers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fading Suns Noble Armada demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fahrenheit 911 Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fair Strike v1.04 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairie Babies 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairies (Mac) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairies 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairies 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairies3D 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairly Odd Parents Big Super Hero Wish 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairly Odd Parents Information Stupor Highway 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairly OddParents Information Stupor Highway 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FairStars Audio Converter 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FairStars CD Ripper 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FairStars MP3 Recorder 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FairStars Recorder 2.63.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairy Words 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairyland - Alice In Wonderland 3.08 patch.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fairyland USA Online 2.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faith Converter 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fake Webcam 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Falcon 4.0 demo download 1 of 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Falcon 4.0 demo download 2 of 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Falcon 4.0 SuperPak4 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Falcove 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fall in Love 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fall Of the Leaves 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fall Vail Volume 1 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fallen 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fallen Haven demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fallout (The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fallout demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fallout Tactics Brotherhood of Steel demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Falls Pack 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FamiliaBuilder 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Familiar Flowers 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Bank 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Birthday 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Budget 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Budget 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Feud 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Feud Holiday Edition 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Feud Hollywood Edition v1 10 - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Feud Online Party Multiplayer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Funds Tracker Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Historian 2.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family History Jumpstart 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Key Logger 2.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Keylogger Pro 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Matters 97 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Medical and CRM 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Photo Buddy 1.2.0.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Photo Buddy Server 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Records Manager 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Runner 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Tree Legends 4.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Family Tree-Printery 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FamilyMail 8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fancy Movies Editor Pro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FanDraft Baseball 6.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FanDraft Football 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fanfare 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fanfare 2.55a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FanNotes Fantasy Football 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastic ASCII Art Picture Paradise 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastic Flame Screensaver 4.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastic Four Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastico ftpBackup 1.0.309.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastico Group Emailer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantastico Password Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Chess 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Commissioner Desktop 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Dragons 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Football Draft Board 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Football Lg Organizer 7.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy General demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Girls - Photo Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Moon (active) 1.3 build 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Quest 1.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantasy Tetrix 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FantasyDVD Player Professional 8.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FantasyTV Player Professional 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fantom USB Driver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faogen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAQ and Help Composer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAQ Organizer Deluxe 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAQBuilder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAQGenie 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAQTool 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Asniping map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Co-op mod beta 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry demo 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Enhanced Realism v1.4 mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Escape map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Fat Boy skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Fun map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry God Mode mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Helms Cry map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Highcal mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Impossible Difficulty mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Island Jump Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry K-9 Vision 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Krieger Mutant skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Model Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Alicious map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP AS Boat map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Ascention map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Assault Bay map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Atoll map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Cargo map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Chemical Lab map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Dras map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Dune map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Evil Island map 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Forest map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Galapagos map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Harbor map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Havana map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Helms Cry Whitefix map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP High Anxiety map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Hill map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Interzone map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Jeeep map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Jumping Jack map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP King of the Hill map 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Lagoon map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Lone map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Mars map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Mini Fastdie map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Oasis map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Plateau map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Radio Station map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Road Rage map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Rosarita Island map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Shrouded map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Stunt map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Swampland map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Tank map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Tropical Base map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Tropical Island map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Typhoon map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Vietnam map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry MP Whack A Merc map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Nights Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Physics Town map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Pleasure Island Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Pure Realism mod 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Rail Gun mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Rebellion Day Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Research Demo Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Sandbox Editor manual .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Sexy Valerie Cleavage Edition skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Aeons Canyon map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Fairplay map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Flashback beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Infiltration beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Outpost 22 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Sabotage map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Survivor map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry SP Tutorial map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Strike Force map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Swamp Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry Sweet Snipers mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry v1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Cry v1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Gate demo 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAR Manager 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far Out 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Far West demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farkle 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farkle 2.1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farkle Dice 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faronics Anti-Executable Standard 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faronics System Profiler 1.1.0.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farscape demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farsi(Persian) Language Support 4.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Farsighter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAS 0.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FAS Calculator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fascinating Bears 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fash-N-Friend 0.7.2299.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fashion Button Maker 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fashion Cents 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faslo 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast & Furious Sports Cars Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast AddressBook 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Break Basketball 2.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Break College Basketball 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Browser Pro 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast BugTrack 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Cleaner 4.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Cleaner Gold 2 build 6200.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Color Codes 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Defrag Professional 2.25.96 SP2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Doc Viewer 1.65 build 4.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Doctor Scheduler 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast E-Delivery Engine 2.2.2179.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Ebook Compiler 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Email Verifier 2 2.0.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast File Saw & Joiner 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast File Saw & Joiner 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast File Splitter 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast File Undelete 5.03225.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Folder Access 1.8 build 20051103.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Form Filler 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Formatter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Forms 1.58.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Formula Painter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Free Internet Access for the UK 5.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Internet 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Lanes Bowling demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Launcher 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Link Checker 1.5 build 0563.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Photo Renamer 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Photos 1.1 build 2663.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Plans 10.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Port Scanner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Recorder 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Schedule Printer Personal Edition (Engl.) 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Schedule Printer PersonalPlus Edition (Engl.) 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Schedule Printer Professional Edition (Engl.) 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Statistics 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Submit 1.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Torrent 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Track Business Plan 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Video Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Video Joiner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Video Splitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast Volume 1.1b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fast-Help (French) 4.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastCap 1.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastCART Shopping Cart Paypal Edition 5.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastChords 3.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastChords Lite 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastContent 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastCPU 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastCRC Library 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastDiary2 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastDNS 3.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FASTech Traffic Grapher 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fasterfox 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastEZ CD and DVD Maker 2.1.0.101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastEZ Picture Renamer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastFolder 3.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastFolders 3.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastForward 1.0.135.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastHelp 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastLink Browser 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastLocate 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastLynx 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastMailBase 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastMaint CMMS--Preventive Maintenance Management 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastMenu 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastMind 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastMp3Search 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastNet Connection Accelerator 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastOpen XP Gold 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastOra 1.0.2.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastParser 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastPaste 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fastream IQ Reverse Proxy 0.9.9B18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fastream NetFile FTP Client 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fastream NETFile FTPWeb Server 8.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastReply 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastReply 3.0.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastReport 3.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastReport Studio 3.20b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastRequest 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastSend 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastSMS III 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastSMS III Corporate 3.5.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone 4in1 Browser 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone Image Viewer 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone Pacman 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone Photo Resizer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone Player 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastStone Screen Capture 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastTouch Standard Edition 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastTrack Schedule 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastTrackFTP 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastTrackMail 7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastUse 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastViewer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastViewer 1.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FastWin 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FasType Typing Tutorial 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fat Cat Poker 3.5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fat Fingers Addin eBay.com 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fatal Abyss demo pre-alpha.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fatbits 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fate 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fate of the Dragon multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fate The Carnivale Game 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Father Jack In Space 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Father N Son 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Father's Day Tie Screen Saver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fathom 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fathom It 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fatman Adventures 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FatMan Calculator 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FatteOutlook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fatty Bear's Birthday Surprise .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fault Factory 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FauxTeX 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Favorez 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FavoRipper 9 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Favorite Shortcuts 1.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Favorites Finder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Favorites Management Master 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FavoriteSync 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FavSync 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax Fetch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax Machine 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax UserControl for WinFaxTalkWorks 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax Wizard 2000 7.2a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax-Internet 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fax4Outlook 2.60.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxAmatic a9.45.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxCenter 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxMail for Windows 9.70.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxMail Network for Windows 9.71.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxSee Pro 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxTalk FaxCenter Pro 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxTalk Messenger Pro 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faxtastic 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faxtastic Desktop Fax Client 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FaxTools eXPert 8.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Faylin's Dice Roller 1.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fbrowser 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FC Options Calculator 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FCharts SE 1.5.95D.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FCU 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FDCrypto 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FDL Inventory 2.1S.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fear Factor S06E10 PDTV XviD-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeatherGIF Photoshop Plug-in 1.97.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FEAview 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\febooti Command Line E-mail 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Febooti FileTweak 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Febooti FileTweak Case 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Febooti FileTweak Download Speed 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Febooti FileTweak Hex Editor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Febooti ieZoom Toolbar 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Federal Money Retriever 6.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Federation 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Federation Booker 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FedEx Ship 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FedTerm 1.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fee Reporter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fee-Paid Staffing Agency 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed Editor 3.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed Farmer 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed Mix 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed My Sheep 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed Scout 2.30a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feed'n Read 0.5.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedAmasser 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedBackChat 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedbackGen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedDemon 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feeder 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedForAll 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedForAll Mac 1.6.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedForDev 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedGarner 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feeding Frenzy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feeding Frenzy 2 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedMe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedMon 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedReader 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedTicker 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedTray 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeedWrite 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeeFinder 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FeinEvaluatorPro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fellowship of the Ring Trivia Game 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Femta Woman's Calendar 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fenestela 1.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feng Shui 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feng Shui Guide 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fengsu Screen Locker 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FErase 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ferrets Screensaver with Wallpaper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ferrite Platform 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fetch 5.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fetch Art for iTunes 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FetchBot 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FetchIt 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fetish Fighters 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feud 2003 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fever Pitch Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fever Pitch Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Feyna's Quest 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FF Inventory Pro 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FFA Script 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ffdshow 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FFlauncher 0.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FfmpegX 0.0.9t.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FFT for RISC 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FGHexEdit 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FGPermission 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\fhPhotoGallery 1.00h.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FhPrintScreen 1v.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fib-Or-Not 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fiber Twig 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fiber Twig 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fibonacci Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FibonacciBlues 02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fidelia Helix 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Field & Stream Trophy Buck .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Field Lines Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Field Linguist's Toolbox 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Field Mob-Light Poles And Pine Trees-2006-RNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FieldBridge 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fields and Rivers Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA 06 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA 2000 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA 2000 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA 2001 Major League Soccer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA 99 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA Soccer 2004 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA Soccer 2004 World League mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA Soccer 2005 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIFA Soccer 97 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fifteen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fifteens 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fight Terror 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FightAds 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fighter Ace 3.82.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fighter Ace II .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fighter Jets Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fighting Steel demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fighting UFO 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIJInet 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filch 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Access Manager 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Ace 1.01 build 0010.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Alert Monitor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File and MP3 Renamer 2005 5.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File and MP3 Tag Renamer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Append and Split Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Archive Manager 1.0r.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Association Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Audio Processor 4.0.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Backup Watcher 2.7.6R1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Backup Watcher Lite Edition 2.7.3R2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Backup Watcher Professional Edition 2.7.6R1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Beamer 0.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Blast 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Boss 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Chopper 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Comparator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Compare & Folder Synchronization Software 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Conversion Wizard for Word and Excel 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Converter 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Deleter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Downloader 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Editor 2000 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Encryption XP 1.5.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Express 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Extension Lookup 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Finder 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Folder Organizer - EX 3.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File History Service 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Investigator 2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File King 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Listing Maker 1.10 build 20060215#9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Lock 6.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Lock DLL Device Driver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Locker 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Manager 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Marshal 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Maven Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Monster 2.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Name Converter 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Notes Organizer 3.5.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Own Guard 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Properties Changer 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Properties Editor 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Protector 2001 Special Edition 2.05b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Re-Organizer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Recover 5.0.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Renamer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Renamer 2005 4.0 builld 12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Renamer 3.1.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Renamer Basic 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Renaming Tool 1.0.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Rescue Plus 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File RoundUp 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Rules 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Scavenger 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Search for LAN 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Securer 3.93.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Security Manager 1.2.6 build 43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Sequencer 0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Shredder 2000 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Shredder Pro 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Sitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Smile 4.0.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Sort 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Sorting Utility 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Spanning 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Spliter 1.0.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Splitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Splitter 4.5a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Splitter Deluxe 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Splitter Utility v1.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Splitz 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Stitcher 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Substring Replacement Utility 10.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Synchronizer 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File System Watcher 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Tools 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Tree Printer 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Trimmer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Uploader 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Uploader 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Viewer 5.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Waster 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Wipe 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File Wrench 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File, Print FedEx Kinko's 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File-Ease 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File-Ex (16-bit) 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File-Ex 3.0.0.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File1 Simple Shop 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File2Pack 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File2Pack SFX 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\File4ward.exe 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileAmigo LE 7.2 build 165.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileAnt 20050615.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileAround Image Server Plus 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileAssurity OpenPGP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileAudit 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileBack PC 4 18-Feb-2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileBarricader 2004 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileBoss 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileBox 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileBox eXtender 1.80.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCenter 2.0.4.2222.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCheckMD5 0.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileChute 1.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCommander 4.5.3.36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCOPA FTP Server 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCopier 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCopy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCourier 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCroc 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCrypt Desktop 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCrypt Desktop Pro 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileCrypt eBusiness 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileDog 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileExt 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileFilter Shell Extension 2.1.9.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileFox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileGeek 4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileGhost 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileGuard 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filehand Search 2.1 build 351.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filehunter 3.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileInfo 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileLink 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileList Manager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileLister 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaid 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker 7 AppleScript Reference 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker Key 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker Password Recovery 1.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker Pro for Mac 8.0v1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker Pro for Windows 8.0v1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMaker Skype Plug-in 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMakerRecovery 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMan 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filemanag 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMap 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMed 4 revision 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileMonkey 10.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filename Corrector 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filename Extractor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filename Magic Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileNX 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileOwner 2005 2.2.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePackager Professional 4.1 (6206).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePacker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePad 1.2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePC 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePocket 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePreviewer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilePush 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileRecover2005 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filerecovery for Windows 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileRecovery Professional 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileRecoveryAngel 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileReplacer 1.0.1515.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Files Compare Tool 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Files Search Assistant 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Files Warder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Files2Move-for-Outlook 1.0.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSalvage 4.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileScan 2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileScan Tool Pro 6.0 build 6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileScan Tool Pro Lite 1.2 build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileScout 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSee 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileShaper 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilesOnTheGo 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSplit 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSplit 2.33 build 420.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSplitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSpy 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSpy NT 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileStorm 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSync 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileSync 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileTiger 1.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileToMail (Pro) 2.1b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filetopia 3.04d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileUtils 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileVan 5.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileVan for DOS 2.60.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileVan FTP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileVault 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileVis 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\fileWATCH 5.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileXchange Manager 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\fileXfer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filext Extension Utility 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileZ 5.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FileZilla 2.2.19a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fill-In Design Express 3.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fillable Auto-Calculating Federal and State PDF Forms 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FillCD 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FillOut 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FillOutAForm 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FillToy 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Film Tracker 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilmEasyDevelop 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilmLoop 1.1.0.70.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filmmanager 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filmshelf 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FiLO XP Standard 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filseclab Internet Guardian Angel 3.6.0.4637.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filseclab Internet Guardian Angel Update Package 3.6.0.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Filseclab Personal Firewall Professional Edition 3.0.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilterGate 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilterGate Free PopupFilter 5.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilterPro 1.03.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FiltersCAD 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FilZip 3.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FIM Family Information Manager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Cut Pro Forum Search 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Cut Pro Update 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Cut Pro Update 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Drive Nitro .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Drive Nitro 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Duel 2 - Deathmatch Arena 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Effects Complete 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Excuse Pro 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Fantasy Advent Children FRENCH DVDRip XviD-LOST.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Fantasy VII demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Fantasy VII XP Patch 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Furlong 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Liberation demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Final Quake III Arena demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinalBuilder 3.1.0.111.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinalData Premium 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinalRecovery 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinalRecovery 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinanCalc for Excel 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finance Calculator 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinancePro 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Financial Advisor 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Financial Advisor for Excel (Full Access Version) 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Financial Calculator (Smartphone) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Financial Calculators 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Financial Planner (Personal) 2.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finch Color Manager 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinchTV 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find and Run 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find and Run Robot 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Desktop 1.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Error Description 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Every File 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find it 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Junk Files 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Me Guilty (2006) LiMiTED DVDRiP KvCD by Hockney(TUS Release).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Me Guilty[2006]DvDrip[Eng]-aXXo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Password Protected Documents 3.0.192.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Find Protected 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Findat 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finddouble 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finder 2.0.4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finder View Settings 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finder Window Manager 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finder's Friend 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finders Keepers 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindFlash 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindForum 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindGraph 1.512.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Findictionary 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindInFilesX Professional 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finding Neverland .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finding Neverland Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindinSite-CD 6.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindinSite-JS 6.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindinSite-MS 1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindIt 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Findit Quick Toolbar 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FindReplaceExcel 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fine Metronome 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FineBrowser Freeware 3.2.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FineBrowser Professional 3.2.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FineCount 1.4.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FineCrypt 9.1 build 2184.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FineTable 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finger 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finger Dial 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FingerPaint 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fingerprint Recognition System 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fingerprints 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fingertime Sudoku 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finite Element Method Books dOdEx repacked rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FinKit 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Finlay's Fathoms demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fire & EMS Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fire 1.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fire Captain Bay Area Inferno demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fire Fight demo 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fire Fighter III Study Helper Code II 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireAnt 1.0.1.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireball CyberProtection Suite 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireball for Symbian Series 60 devices 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireDaemon 1.9 GA build 2196.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefight 3.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefly 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefly 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireFly 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefly Living Desktop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireFly Voice Command Browser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefox Extension WhatDoesThatMean.com 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireFox Okapiland Plugin 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireFox Okapiland Search Toolbar 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firefox Showcase 0.5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirefoxIE Web Browser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireFTP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firegraphic 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firehand Ember 7.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firehand Lightning Free 5.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireLiner 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireMagic 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firemail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireMan 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireman's Adventures 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firemen Bounce 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firemonger 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireNotes 0.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firepad Picture Viewer 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirePaint 2006 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirePanel XP 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireplace (active) 1.0 build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireplace 3D Screensaver 1.0 build 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firespawn 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firestarter demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireStarter Helpdesk 2.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firestorm Plus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireStormDAO 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firestreamer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firestreamer-RM 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firetrust Encrypt 1.1D.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireTune for Firefox 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Firewall Builder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FireWire IIDC Camera Driver 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireworks .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireworks 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireworks MX 2004 Updater 7.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireworks Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fireworks Simulation Engine 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools Album Creator Basic 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools Album Creator Pro 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools Clouds Screensaver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools Hexis 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools PanoramaComposer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirmTools ShellExtension 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Aid 2000 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Aid Guide 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Aid Guide for Palm OS 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Aid Guide for Symbian Series 60 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Christmas Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Daughter Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Diagramming 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Easy Accounting 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Name Almanac Professional 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Name Origins 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Names 2006 5.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Page 2006 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Star Online 2 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Star Online Stratics 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Steps to Immediate Cash - Free eBook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Submit 1.5.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\First Wordz 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstClass Client (OS X) 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstClass Client 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstDraw 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstSpot 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstStop WebSearch Deluxe Edition 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstStop WebSearch Standard Edition 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FirstWare Assistant 2004 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fiscality Financial System 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fischerspooner Emerge Music Video .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fischerspooner Sweetness Music Video .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Aquarium 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Shticks 1-6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Tales 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Tycoon (Windows) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Tycoon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fish Tycoon 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FisherFaces for Face Matching 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fisherman's Wharf 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fishing Calendar 1.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fishing Expert 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fishing Log Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fishing Season 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FishInSight Professional 3.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fission Media Player 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fit Kit 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fit to List 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] 3D 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitalyLetris 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fitness Assistant 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fitness Calculators 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fitness Tools 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitnessBliss 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitnessPlus 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitnessTool 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitnessTracker Pro 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitnessWatch 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FITS Imager 2000 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FitWorkout 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fitznik 1.2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Arnolds 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Card Deluxe .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Card Frenzy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Cellular Automata 5.69d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Essential Essays - Prabandha Panchakam 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five of the Kind 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Five Star PopUp Blocker 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fix My Ebooks 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fix My Registry 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fix Registry Errors 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fix Shortcut To Desktop 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fixed It Baseball Scorebook 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fixed It Basketball ScoreBook 2.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FixLinks 2.01.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FixRegistryError 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FixTunes 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FixWindowsUpdate 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fizzle 0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FL Studio 5.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flag 3D Photo Screensaver 1 build 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flags of North America 0.8.2621.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flags of the World 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FlagsDemo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flajector 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flameball 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FlameOut 1.0.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flamin HTML Builder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flaming CD Burner 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flamingo 2.42a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flamingos 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FlamingWall Personal Firewall 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flanger FL-ii 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flanker demo 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FlaPops 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flaredance Firework Screensaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash 'n Bingo 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash 2 Screensaver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Album Creator 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Capture 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Card Manager 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Cards For Learning 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Catcher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Catcher 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash CD & DVD Burner 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Clock ScreenSaver FL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Compiler & Decompiler 0.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Decompiler 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Demo Builder 1 build 1156.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Desktop 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Desktops Professional 2.52.94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Effect Maker 2.72271.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Favorite 1.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash File Recovery 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Format (Handheld PC) 2.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Format 2.66.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Formmail 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Games Collection 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Jigsaw Producer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash LipSync Bundle 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Menu Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Menu Factory 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Messaging System 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Miner 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Movie Player 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash mp3 Buttons 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Online Scanner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Optimizer (Lite Edition) for Mac 1 build 1.0.2.218.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Optimizer 1.4.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Optimizer 1.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Optimizer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Optimizer Lite 1.43 build 1.4.3.155.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Packager 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Player (Internet Explorer) 8.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Player (NetscapeFirefox) 8.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Player 8.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Player Pro 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Pro XP.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Professional 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Renamer 4.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Saver Maker 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screen Saver 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screen Saver Builder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash ScreenSaver Builder 4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screensaver Creator 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screensaver DIY 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash ScreenSaver Maker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Screensaver Maker 3.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Slide Show Fireworks MX2004MX8 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Sound Grabber 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash Spider 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash to 3GP Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash to PSP Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash To Video Encoder 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Flash to Video Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FNProgramvare CATVids v7 10 04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FNProgramvare StampCAT v7 01 00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Forgot password.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FORT BOYARD LE JEU FRENCH-SACRED ALLTEAM.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\FORT BOYARD LE JEU FRENCH-SACRED.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Frederic Bastiat - The Law.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Free MP3s.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Frenchkronik wc2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Fresh Diagnose 7 36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Code Driver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-ColorPicker 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-FontUtil 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Force 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Hotkey 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Lock EasyMail 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Lock EasyMail Professional 4.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Lock Email Processor 1.98 build 500.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Lock SpamCombat 2.3 build 445.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Lyrics 0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-NOME demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-pack 2002.03.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-PicBrowse 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Prime (CasioMIPS) 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Prime (iPAQARM) 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Ruler 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Sector 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G-Zapper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G.I. Combat demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G3 Firmware Update 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\G4 Cube Firmware Update 4.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gab-Stopper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gabhile 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gabriel Knight 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gabriel's Valentine's Day Heart 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gack's Hangman 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gadwin PrintScreen 3.1 build 1058.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaea Fallen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaelic Poems 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gahnomen 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaim 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gainaco Systems Splitter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GaLa Reinforcement 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gala2 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Civilizations 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Civilizations II Dread Lords demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Deathmatch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Dream 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Federation 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Magnate 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Teddy 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Teddy 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactic Teddy 2 1.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galactica 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galacticards (Windows) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galacticards 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galacticsphere 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galapagos demo 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gAlarm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galaxies 4.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galaxy 3D Space Tour Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galaxy Journey 3D Screensaver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galaxy Stir 1.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galaxy Unfurled 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GalaxyWing 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galerie 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GAlert 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Galleon (active) 1.3 build 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gallery 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gallery Designer for Windows 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gallery Grabber 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gallery Server Pro 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GalleryGrabber 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GalleryPlayer for Media Center .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GalleryView 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gallinator 1.0.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GALtoDB 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gamble Online 0.05b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gamble Online 5C.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gambling Hall 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Analyzer for Golf 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Cheater OSX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Cheats Script 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Control Online 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Editor 1.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Jackal 2.7.14.362.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Listing 3.01.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Maker 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Manager 1.0.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game of Lives 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game of the Winds 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game On 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Optimizer Pro 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Organizer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Rebellion Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Rush 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Show Presenter Presentation Edition 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Speed Changer 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Speeder 1 build 132.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game Voice Share 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game xStream 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game, Net & Match! demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Game15 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameBiz - The Magical Years 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameBoost 1.1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameBox Asia 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameBox Classics 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameBox Solitaire 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameDentity 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameDiary 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameDrive CD-ROMDVD-ROM Emulator 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameEx 6.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameGain 2.1.2.2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameHike 1.2.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gamehouse Games - Super SpongeBob Collapse! + Crack (Shared By Danmaninsane).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameHouse Sudoku 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameHouse Word Collection .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameLauncher 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameMaker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameMaker 3.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameMapper 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamePack 1 (Smartphone) 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamePad 4 Flash 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamePadz 0.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamePipe Play-Money Casino 3.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamePlan 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameRanger 4.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Games Bundle 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Games Pack 2 for Sony Ericsson P800P900 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Games SMS 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameShadow 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GamesNoMore 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameSpace Light 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameThrust 1.2.27.2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gametrick 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameWiz32 1.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GameWrite 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaming CD Ripper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gamino 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gammadyne Mailer 27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GammonSite 4.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gamut 0.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland multiplayer demo fix .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland v1.2 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland v1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangland v1.4 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangsters 2 Vendetta 1.06 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gangsters 2 Vendetta demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gantt Builder System (Access) 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gantt Chart Builder (Excel) 2.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gantt Chart Designer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GanttZoomer for Project 20022003 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Assistant 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Days Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Manager Pro 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Organizer 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Organizer Solution 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garage Sale Manager 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GarageBand 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GarageBand 1.1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GarageBand Anywhere 5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GarageSale 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garbage Remover Lite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GarbageClean - managed antispyware service 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden and Plant by the Moon Calendar 2.0.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Catalog Profiles 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Dreams 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Golf 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Golf Mac 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Organizer Deluxe 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Planner 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garden Waterfalls 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GardenBoss 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gardener's Journal Premium 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gardens Screensaver with Wallpaper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gargoyle Tapeless Backup 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gargoyles .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garman Tab Designer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garment Base Pro 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Garmin Phase Output Plug-In for GPS.NET 2.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gartriage 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gary Grigsby's World At War demo 1.049.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gary Moore &amp; Friends - One Night In Dublin.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gary More-Corridors of Power (Remaster)(Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gary's Apartment Putting Game .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Dynamics 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Mileage Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Prices 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Prices widget 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gas Station Software 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GasBum 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gasketed Plate Heat Exchanger Design (PH 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gasparilla 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gastro Doctor 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gate 88 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gatekeeper 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gates of Troy demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gates.toFSNet 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GateWall 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway BIOS for the the Saturn II Motherboards 4.04.7 (595).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway BIOS Update for Aries 896.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway CLRNVS driver 1196.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Colorbook BIOS Files revision 2209-84 (1196).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Flash BIOS for Older Vesa Bus Motherboards 995.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway GAT Type Motherboard BIOS 4.04H.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway HandBook 486 BIOS 1.25 (894).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Intel Tigereye Motherboards BIOS Updates 1.00.08.CY1T (197).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Liberty Battery and Shutdown BIOS 1.56 (1096).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Mailman and Hitman BIOS Update 1.00.07 DQ0T (197).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Mercury Motherboard BIOS Update 1.00.06AF1 beta (294).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Mercury Motherboard BIOS Update 1.00.10.AF2T (195).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Neptune Motherboard BIOS Update 1.00.013.04AX1T (896).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Neptune Motherboard BIOS Update 1.00.12.AX1T (295).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2100 BIOS 5.04 (1196).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2100 Touchpad Driver 2.35 (896).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2100 Touchpad Driver 4.0 (896).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2200 BIOS 6.34 (697).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2200 BIOS 6.35 (897).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2200 Touchpad Driver 4.1.16 (298).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 2500 Touchpad Driver 2.3a (698).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 5100 Touchpad Driver (Windows 95) 13098 (398).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 5100 Touchpad Driver (Windows 9598) 5.0.17 (998).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 9100 Touchpad Driver 2.35 (897).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo 9100 Touchpad Driver 4.1.28 (598).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Solo BIOS Update 1.12 (1296).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Thor Motherboard BIOS Update 1.00.03.CN0T (1196).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway Triton BIOS for Zappa Motherboards 1.00.11.BS0T (996).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gateway.NET 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gather Items CMM 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GatherBird Automatic Print Screen 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GatherBird Copy Large Files 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GatherBird File Tunnel 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GatherBird Setup Creator 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GatherBird SQLGrep 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gathering Clouds Screen Saver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gator Mailer 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GaugeBuilder 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gauntlet Saver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gava 2.01.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gava SE 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaviri PocketSearch 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gaxian Tri Ball 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GAXreloaded 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gazel 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gazillionaire Deluxe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gbCodeLib 8.2.133.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GBS IP AD Blocker 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GBS Passwords 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GBS Win Key ViewerChanger 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GBTimelapse 1.3.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GBW32 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GC TermTracker 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GCfilms 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GCH Guitar Academy E-Guitar Course Unit 1 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GClient 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GClock 1.1d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GcMail Mailclient 3.1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GCMNotes 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GCN (Global Communications Network) 2.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GCompris 7.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GConvert 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GDE--GoVisual Diagram Editor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GdIMDbImporter Lite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gdow 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gdpicture ToolKit Free Edition 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GdPicture ToolKit Pro Edition 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GDS Utilities 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GE Trans 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gear for CD-RW 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gear Pro Professional Edition for DVDCD-RW 7.0 RC 16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gear to get their game on.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEAR Video 8.01.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gearbox 1.0.0125.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gearhead Garage demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gecko Phone 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gecko.NET Open Source GIS Control and Library 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GED-GEN 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEDitCOM 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GedLink Editor 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEDmill 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GedWise 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geeez Toolbar 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geek Superhero 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geek Write+ 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeekAlarm 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geeks 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeekTool 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEFC Directory 2.1.48.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeigerScript2 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gekko Mahjongg World Championship 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gem Over 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gem Quest 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gem Shop 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gem Slider (PocketPC) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gem Slider 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemco 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemini 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemini 2.25d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemini for Mac OS X 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemini for Windows 5.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemini's Script 5.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemino 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GemMaster 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gems 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gems Cubed 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gemshot 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GemTracker Pro 2.0.40.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gena PhotoStamper 2.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gena Web Gallery Creator 1.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genbox Family History 3.6.4 (a).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenCb128 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenCb39 1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenDB Cemetery Database Creator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenDiskCleaner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gene Wars demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gene6 FTP Server 3.4.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenealogMap 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genealogy Finder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneforge 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneforge 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneforge 2 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneforge 3 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneforge 3 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geneious 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeneMatics 2.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\General Aviation 1 Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\General CADD Pro 3.1.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\General Knowledge Base 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\General Ledger III 4.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeneralCost Estimator for Excel 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Generate 1.0.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Generation Gap, Golden Oldies Recipe E-book 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genesis Gold - UT And A.U.T Simulator 3.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genesis IV 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genesis-And Then There Were Three (Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenesisII 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genetica Standard Edition 2.50.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenHelp 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie 2013 1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Backup Manager Home Edition 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Backup Manager Professional 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Freak 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Games Backup 6.0.25.1674.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Outlook Backup 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genie Stream Server 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geniecommands 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geniesays Toolbar 4.5.88.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius 1.618.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius Connect - Mail 3.0.0.6SP1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius Connect 3.0.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius Family Tree 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius Move .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius ProseBuilder 0.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genius's Puzzle Pack 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genocide 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenoPro 1.99.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenoSwatch 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genota 4.0 build 23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genota Forms 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenPageCbplus 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GenSaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genstore 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gentee Studio 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gentle MAC Pro 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genuine Sound Recorder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Genus ViewMinder 2.20.014.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GENViewer 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GENViewer Lite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geo Log Analyzer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geo Mapper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEO Signal-On-Server 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEO Spider 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geocaching 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoForm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoGenius USA 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoIP COM 0.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoLite Country Database 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geom 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geomatica FreeView 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoMetriX 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geometry 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geometry Master 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Geometry Tutor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeometryProof Professional Edition 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoObjects 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoQuiz 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\George the Window Cleaner's Assistant 3.67.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\George W. Bush Wordscout 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoSphere 2 + 1 Pro Upgrade 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeoWhere 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEQ15P 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German & Armenian Dictionary 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German 1 Online Course 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German Before You Know It Lite 3.5.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German Dictionaries for Sony Ericsson 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German Postal Codes Lexicons 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German to Portuguese Dictionary for Palm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German Whist 2006.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German-English Pocket Promt Translator 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German-Italian Dictionary for Sony Ericsson 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\German-Spanish Dictionary for Sony Ericsson 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gertrudis Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gestion Film 8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gestion PME 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeSWall 2.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Access Pass 1.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Access Structure 1.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Anonymous Personal Edition 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get e-Doc MC 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get File Path 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get File Size 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Host 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get IP 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get It Done 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Me Software 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Medieval demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Rich or Die Tryin' Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get Tiffany 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Get To The Gig 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetAnonymous Professional 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetBot 3.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetByMail 1.3.1.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetCanon 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetData 2.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetDataBack Data Recovery 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetDataBack for NTFS 3.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetDiskSerial.DLL 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetDiz 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetEmAll KybIE 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetGo Download Manager 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetIcon 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetIcon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Getindiainfo Toolbar 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetInstant.info Messenger 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetIt 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Getleft 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetMail For Hotmail 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPass 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF 2.21 build 896.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Encryptor Decryptor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Form Filler 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Intranet Server 2.21 build 896.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Page Numberer 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Report Server 2.21 build 896.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Splitter Merger 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Terminal Server Edition 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPDF Web Server 2.21 build 896.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPicturesList 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetPix 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetRight 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetScreen 1.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetSetGo (MIPS) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetSmile 1.901.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetStartedXP 4.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GetWebPics 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GEUP 2.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GeVeZe Instant LAN Messenger 2.0 build 387.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gex demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GF 02_book 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI EndPointSecurity 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI FAXmaker 12.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI LANguard Network Security Scanner 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI LANguard Security Event Log Monitor 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI LANguard System Integrity Monitor 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI MailArchiver for Exchange 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI MailEssentials for ExchangeSMTP 12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI MailSecurity for ExchangeSMTP 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI Network Server Monitor 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFI WebMonitor for ISA Server 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFLAx 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GflSDK 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gForms 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFP - Personal Finance Manager 0.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFSW 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFX Alchemy 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GFX-View 3.1.430.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GGSearch 3.7.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Control 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Control Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Forest Audiobook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Hunter 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Hunter 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost in the Shell 2 Innocence Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Installer Free Edition 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Installer Studio 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Key Logger Lite 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Keylogger 3.73.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Master UK bonus scenario .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost MP3 CD Maker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost Ship Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghost-It 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GhostClip 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghostfiles 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghostfiles Service 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GhostForest Interactive Screensavers 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghostmailer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghostphrase 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghosts-n-Goblins 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GhostSurf 2006 Platinum .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GhostTyperXML 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ghronos 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giant Dogs 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giants Citizen Kabuto 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giants Citizen Kabuto 1.4 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giants Citizen Kabuto Meccaryn demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giants Citizen Kabuto Reaper demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giants Citizen Kabuto Red Blood patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gibson Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIF Movie Gear 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIF Prep 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gif2Swf 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIFConverter 2.4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIFCruncher EA5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GifSplitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gift Exchange 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gift Finder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GiftBox Plus 3.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GiftBox Plus 3.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gifts and More Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gifts Of Love Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GiftWorks 2006 2.0.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giga 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giga Pack Wallpaper and ClipArt [tntvillage org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giga Templates 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigaBar 1.58.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gigaget Download Manager 1.0.0.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigAlarm 1.28.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigAlarm 1.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giganews Binary Newsreader 3.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gigantic (A Tale of Two Johns) Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigaPacker 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigaSoft ProEssentials 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigaTask 2.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GigaTrust for Email 3.2.385.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gigli Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIHS Affiliate Master Program 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GimmeFreeData 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gimp-Print 4.3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gin Rummy 16.4 build 16402.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gin Rummy 2006.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gin Rummy Pro 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gin RummyVideo-Poker 2.1.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gink in Trouble 1.0.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ginkgo Paint 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIPALS General Interior-Point Algorithm Linear Solver 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIPALS32 - Linear Programming Library 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Girafa 2.12.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giraffe 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Girder 3.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Girl On Playground Jigsaw Puzzle 96pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Girtab 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Girtab 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIS Image Analyzer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GIS.NET 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gish .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gish 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gish v1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gitarrero Beginner 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Give Me Too Network Sniffer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giving and Sharing Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Giza 2.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Database 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Drive 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Editor 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Hasher 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Project 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Project 2.0.0.165.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Script 2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Synchronization 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Toolbar 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gizmo Village 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GJ Pacman aMAZEment 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GL Golf 1.87.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GL Golf 1.88.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glace 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glacier Bay 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glance 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glary Utilities 1.3.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glary Utilities 1.4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glasgow Rangers Complete Record Spreadsheet.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glass Window 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glassbox Troubleshooter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glassbox Troubleshooter 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlassRoom 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLBasic SDK 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\glChat 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glest 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glg Toolkit 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLHexen 2 Update 0.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlidePics 3D 1.088.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLM# 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLMStat 5.7.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLMStat X 5.7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Audio Control 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Calendar Sharing 2002XP 2.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Calendar Sharing 2002XP 2.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Calendar Sharing 2003 2.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Calendar Sharing 2003 2.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global City Weather 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Clipboard 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Conquest 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Defense Network 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global IM 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Internet Dialer 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Job Messenger--For Employers 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Job Messenger--For Jobseekers 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global MU Online 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Network Inventory 1.1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Network Inventory 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Operations - GOEdit patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Operations 1.1 demo patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Operations 1.2 patch (Asia) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Operations multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Positioning Submitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Search And Replace 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Site Support 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Time Synchronizer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Torrent Searcher 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Tracks 6.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Village 56K PC Card Firmware Update 2.081.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Village K56flex Firmware PC Card Updater 1.120.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Village TelePort 56 K56flex Firmware Updater 1.201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Global Village TelePort Platinum Comm Slot Firmware Upgrade 1.511.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalAdventures Japan ARM 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalAdventures Japan MIPS 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalAdventures Japan SH3 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Globalbrain Personal Edition 2.0 build 189.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalDrive Virtual Disk Drive 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalFax for Teleport Modems 2.6.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalFax TelePort 56 x2 Updater 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalOffice 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalPatrol WebScout 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalSale Software 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalScape Secure FTP Server 3.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalScape Secure FTP Server 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalSpellChecker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalTraceRoute 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Globaltrust Verification Engine 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobalWx Weathermapper 1.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Globe7 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Globex 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Globex Pro 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlobFX Composer 1.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glog 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GloPhone 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glorious Waterfalls 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glorm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glory of the Roman Empire demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glory Zone 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GloryPlayer 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glow Worm demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlowCode 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glowing Skin Secrets Revealed 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlowingWorld Screen Saver 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLScene for Lazarus Install 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\glStarfield 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GLT Chaos Screen Saver 0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\glTron (OS X) 0.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlTron 0.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlucoBase 1.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlucoControl 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glucose Journal and Database 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glucose Tracker 5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gluten Guard 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gluten Guard for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gluten Guard XP 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gluz 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Glycemic Index And Weight Loss 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlycoLoad 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GlyphThis 4.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GM Hockey 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GMail Bookmark 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail for Windows 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail Notifier 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail Opener 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail Space 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail Space 0.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GMail2 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gmail2Stream 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GMapper 1.1 Plus.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GML GrowCut 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GMP SQL Query 2005 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GNI Study Bible 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gnoseo QuickRun 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GNU Visual Debugger 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GNUMail.app 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gnuplot 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gnutella Donkey 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gnutella Lite 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gnutella Turbo 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Bingo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Fishin' 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Frame Go 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Assistant 8.74.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Handheld PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Handheld PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Handheld PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Handheld PC (SH4) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Palmsize PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Palmsize PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Pocket PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Pocket PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Pocket PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Pocket PC 2002 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Smartphone 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Symbian Series 60 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Symbian Series 80 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Symbian Series 90 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Symbian UIQ 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Attack and Defense for Windows Mobile 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Handheld PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Handheld PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Handheld PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Handheld PC (SH4) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Palmsize PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Palmsize PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Pocket PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Pocket PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Pocket PC 2002 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Smartphone 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Symbian Series 60 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Symbian Series 80 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Symbian Series 90 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Symbian UIQ 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Hamete and Overplay for Windows Mobile 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Handheld PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Handheld PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Handheld PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Handheld PC (SH4) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Palmsize PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Palmsize PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Pocket PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Pocket PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Pocket PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Pocket PC 2002 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Smartphone 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Symbian Series 60 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Symbian Series 80 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Symbian Series 90 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Symbian UIQ 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Life and Death for Windows Mobile 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Handheld PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Handheld PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Handheld PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Handheld PC (SH4) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Palmsize PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Palmsize PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Pocket PC (ARM) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Pocket PC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Pocket PC (SH3) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Pocket PC 2002 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Smartphone 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Symbian Series 60 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Symbian Series 80 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Symbian Series 90 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Symbian UIQ 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Game Skill of Endgame for Windows Mobile 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Jack 1.0.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go Magical Boy 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go! Motorbike Manager 3.0d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go-Budget 3 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go-For-It! 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go-Go Database 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go-Liberty 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go2PDF 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go4Customer Answering + Fax Machine 1.1b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go4Customer Answering, Fax, Call Recording & IVR Machine 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Go4Customer IVR, ACD, Predictive Dialer Professional Edition 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goal Master 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goal Striker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goal-getter 1.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoalEnforcer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoalEnforcer 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoalMaker Lite Edition 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goalwriter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoBar 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoBeProductive 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoBinder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoBinder 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goblin Toolbar 12.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goblins Puzzle 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoChron 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\God Bless America Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\God's Creatures 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoDB 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoDB Enterprise Edition 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoDB Lite Edition for Symbian Series 60 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gods Land of Infinity demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gods Lands of Infinity 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GodsofOlympus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goebel Desktop Search Toolbar 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOFLOW Visual Designer 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goforth Automated FTP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goforth AutoWeb 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogame Hamete and Overplay for PocketPC (MIPS) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogame Hamete and Overplay for Windows 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogame Life and death for Windows 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogame Skill of Endgame for Windows 1.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoGo CD To MP3 Ripper 1.4.4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoGo CD To MP3 Ripper 1.4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogo DVD To AVIVCDSVCD Ripper 1.2.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogo DVD To Ipod Converter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gogo Explorer 2.1.4.6450.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOGO Photo To Movie Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOGO Picture Viewer ActiveX Control 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOGO Picture Viewer Pro ActiveX Control 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOGO Picture Viewer Pro ActiveX Control 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoGoData Toolbar 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOIM 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Going Beyond Vaikuntha 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Going Upriver The Long War of John Kerry .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gol AVIVCDDVD Converter 1.1.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gol AVIVCDDVD Converter 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoLandscape 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golasso Golf Scoring Systems 20.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Calculator 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Calculator Gold 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Calculator Lite 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Dia Suite 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Digger The Lost Mines 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Fever 1.0.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Frog 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Lace Screensaver 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Man 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner 1.10ra.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner Joe .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner Joe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner Joe 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner Special Edition .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Miner Vegas 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Nugget Backup 2.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Paintball Manager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Paintball Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Parser Builder 2.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Seeker 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Strike 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gold Strike Deluxe 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goldberg (Classic) 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goldberg 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldBug 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Bird 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Bird 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Collection Jokes 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Dragon 5 17.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Eye 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden FTP Server 1.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Inventory System 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Keywords 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Records 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golden Sales 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldenFolders 4.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldenGem 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goldenseal 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldenSection Notes 3 build 925.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goldfish Aquarium 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldLeo Audio Recorder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldLeo MP3 Tag Editor 4.1 Build 2341.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldLeo Video Converter 1.1 build 784.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldMemory 6.68.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldMine 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldScrap 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldSoft Organizer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldTach Pro 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoldWave 5.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Adventure Galaxy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Animated Jigsaw Puzzle 100pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Budde 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf demo 0.82 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Desktop Wallpaper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Handicap and Stats Recorder 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Handicapper 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Interactive Desktop Wallpaper 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf League Recorder 2.94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf League Recorder Performance Tracker 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Scenes 5.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Scenic Reflections Screensaver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Score Recorder Data Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Score Recorder Data Pro 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Score Recorder Software Suite 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Score Wizard 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Score Wizard Pro 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Screen Saver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf StatDoctor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Swing Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Tracker 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golf Tracker for Excel 1.3a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfCalc 2.8 r04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfCard 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfChart 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Golfer's Diary Pro 6.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfMeister 3.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfS 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfTracPro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfWolf Golf Handicap & Administration 1.01.007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GolfWolf Golf Handicap & Administration 1.01.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goliath (Classic) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goliath 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goliath.NET Obfuscator 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoLinkUp Professional 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\golives 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\golives 7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOlog 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoMail mass mailer for Outlook 200X 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gomoku 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gone Fishin' 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GONG! 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Good Contacts 1.1 build 7657.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Good Old Scripts 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoodAIM 2.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoodContacts 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goods Account 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoodSync 3.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoodVersion Personal Edition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goody The Remake 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goof Ball 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoofBall Golf 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goofbay Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goofy Gokarts 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goofy Golf Deluxe 1.0.1 demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goofy Soccer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Calendar beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Deskbar 0.5.81 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Desktop 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Desktop 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Desktop Open Contacts Plug-in 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Desktop SDK .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Desktop Search for Enterprise 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Earth .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Earth 4 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Earth Pro v3 0 0762 Full [Working].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Image Search Widget 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Images Slideshow 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Local for mobile 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Maps for Internet Explorer & Windows 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Maps for Mobile 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Maps Widget 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Maps With GPS Tracker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Mini 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Pack beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Page Rank Finder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Ranking Booster 7.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Ranking Search Engine Optimization Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Safe Browsing 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Sets Script 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google SketchUp 5.0.295.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google SketchUp 5.0.296.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Submitter 3.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Submitter 3.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Talk beta 1.0.0.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Talk BufferZone Security 1.90-11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Talk BufferZone Security 1.90-7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Toolbar (Windows 98Me) 3.0.124.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Toolbar beta (Windows 2000XP) 4.0.513.2948.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Toolbar for Firefox 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Translator Interface 1.5 build 015000.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Video Viewer 1.0 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google Web APIs .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google4india Tool bar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Google4india Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleAdBGone 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleEarthWinProSetup4 Beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleGet 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleGrab 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleGrab 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GooglePreview 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GooglePreview 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogleSearch 2.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Googletrans toolbar (Translation) 0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogolChooChoo3D E0.920.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoogolChooChoo3D for Mac 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gooka The Mystery of Janatris demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoonZu Online 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoonZu Online OB.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoopyCreatures 3D 1.1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goose Chase 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gophoria 0.1.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoPOP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gorasul 1.06 patch (English) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gorasul Legacy of the Dragon demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gordano Messaging Suite 11.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gore bonus pack patch 1.48 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gore multiplayer test demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gore Towers map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gore Ultimate Soldier 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoRecord 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gorgeous Fall Foliage Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gorkamorka demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoRound 2.6a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\goScreen 5.2.0.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\goScreen 5.2.5.84.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoSing Karaoke Player 2.70c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gospel Parallels 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gossip Corporate Messenger 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoSuRF Browser 2.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Got All Media 5.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Got Password 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gotcha 3.0.6.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoText 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gotham Prime 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gotham Prime Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoToMeeting 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoToMyPC 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goudy Sans .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoVenture Lemonade Stand 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoVenture MyFirst 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoverLAN 6.05.0126.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoverLAN Remote Control 6.05.0126.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GovernMail 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Government Surplus Property and Auction Listings 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOWProp 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GOWProp 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GoXML Transform 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Goya Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GP 500 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GP Desk 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPA Calculator 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPC Alarm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPeek 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gPhotoShow Free 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gPhotoShow Pro 3.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPixPod 0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gplex Crawler 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GProtector 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GProtector 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPRS Traffic Counter 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPRS Traffic Counter SPE 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS 2 Google Earth 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Atlas 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS DLL 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Explorer 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Express Standard Edition 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Mapper 0.1.2-103.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Monitor Lite 1.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Time and Test 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS ToolKit .NET Mobile 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS ToolKit Pro 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS ToolKit.NET 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS ToolKit.NET 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS TrackMaker 12.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS Wedge 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS.NET 2.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS.NET User Controls Plug-In 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPS2CAD 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\gps2Photo 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSCAD Transfer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSDiag 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSeasyCE 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSengine 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSMap 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPSNavX 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GPTEngine 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GQSearch 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grab and Send 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grab Text 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grab the #1 Spot on Google & Yahoo Free 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grab-a-Site 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grabber 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabbyWindow 1.0b3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabbyWindow 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabFile 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabIt 1.3.1b build 668.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabJPG 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabMotion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabPad 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrabXP 4.0d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grabzilla Pro 2.1b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grade Tracker Pro 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GradeBook 2.0.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradebook 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradebook for Filemaker Pro 8 v2 2.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradebook Power 7.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradekeeper 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradekeeper X 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GradeQuick 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GradeQuick 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grades for Students 4.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradeway Teachers Suite 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GradeWrite 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GradeWrite 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradient Panel .NET 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gradient Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Graduate Chess 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrafEq 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Graffiti Anywhere 1.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GraFX 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GraFX Saver Pro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GrafxShop 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Graham Process Charting - Professional Edition 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GralicWrap.com Client 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GramaFacil 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammar Fitness 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammar Quest 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammar Slammer 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammar Slammer with Checkers 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammar Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grammarian Pro X 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Gran Turismo 2 For The Beginners 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Canyon Aerial Screensaver Deluxe 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Canyon Aerial Screensaver Standard 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Canyon Puzzle 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Canyon Screensaver 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Guide Service Fishing Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Images Wallpaper 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Master Chess 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Prix 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Prix 3 patch 1 13 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Prix Legends .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto (3Dfx) demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto (8-bit) demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Back to the Future DeLorean Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Darkness Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III MarDs Multi Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Max Payne mod 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Portugese language patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III RealGTA3 Mod 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Skyville Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Space Station Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Spamcity Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III Spider-Man Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto III The Crow Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto San Andreas Multi Theft Auto mod 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto San Andreas Multi Theft Auto v1 0 Mod zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto San Andreas official trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City - Infernus mod 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City 1967 Ford Shelby Mustang GT500 Model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City All Opened Up mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Cave Map Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Cheat Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Comic skin pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Cudda! World Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Deluxe mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City GTA Tournament mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Kips Mod 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Ko-Gars Multimod 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Leonardo da Vinci's Helicopter model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Long Night mod 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Marina Car Park mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Multi Theft Auto mIRC Admin Tool 2.004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Multi Theft Auto mod 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Multi Theft Auto Server Admin 0.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City Multi Theft Auto Win32 Dedicated Ser 0.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City New Vice City 2004 Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City No Sink mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Grand Theft Auto Vice City San Andreas Bomber mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Great gift ideas.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\GremLins 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Guts N6 French Scan eBooK-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\H R Giger wicked artwork.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Half Light 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Help Center.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Herbie Hancock - Flood (1975) @320Kpbs.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Hidden Recorder v1 8 - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Hide IP Platinum v2 81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Higurashi no Naku Koro ni 11 [wind][xvid][828A37A4] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Hitman Blood Money USA XBOX360-TFG[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Home & Education.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\HOTMAIL SEVER REG, CRACK.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\How to advertise.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\how to hack hotmail or yahoo emails from the back door...zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Dice Clay H101 6-13-06 mp3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Friday Show 06-16-06 32k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Show 06-13-06 24k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Show 06-13-06 64k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Show 06-14-06 64k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Howard Stern Show 06-15-06 64k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Huey Lewis And The News-Greatest Hits-(Remastered)-2006-MTD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Hustle And Flow DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iKeyword 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iKnow Process Scanner 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.0.3a patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.0.4a patch (supplemental) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.1a patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik 1.2ov patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik Forgotten Battles Rebirth of Honor demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik The Forgotten Battles 1.0 Patch 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IL-2 Sturmovik The Forgotten Battles 1.21 Patch 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iLab Easy Leaves 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iLab Job Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ilixis Image Console 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illuminati 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illumination 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illumination 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illustrix Butterfly Dream (Pocket) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illustrix Cat Dream (Palm) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Illustrix Dog Dream 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ILook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Cocktails 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Commander 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Hangman 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Lock Home Edition 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Lock Professional 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM Speak 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ Bluetooth 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ for Palm 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ for Pocket PC 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ for Symbian Series 80 1.37.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ Mobile Instant Messenger for Blackberry 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ Mobile Instant Messenger for Series 60 Phones 5.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM+ICQ AOL MSN Yahoo Jabber for Symbian UIQ 3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iM1A2 Abrams demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM2 Instant Messenger 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IM2001 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMac DVD-ROM Update 1.0 (122299).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMac Firmware Update 4.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMac Update 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMacros 5.1 build 115.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Accounting Premier 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Accounting Standard 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Albums For Microsoft Access 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Analyzer 1.25 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Anvil 2.0.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Armada 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Assistant 2.75.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Brander 1.2.109.143.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Broadway 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Browser Arctic 5.0 build 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Comparator 1.03.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Comparer 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Constructor 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Converter .EXE 2.0.77.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Converter .EXE 3 Scripting Edition 3.0.33u.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Converter Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Converter Utility 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Cut 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Doctor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Downloader 1.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Downloader 3.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Explorer Pro 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Exporter (PDF Edition) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Filename Management System 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image for DOS 1.95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image for Windows 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Format Studio 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Genius 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Icon Converter 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image InDepth 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Info Tookit 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Info Toolkit 1.5.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Master 2000 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Merger .EXE 1.0.0.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Operation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Optimization SDK 4.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Optimizer 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Processing Wizard 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Quick Saver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Resizer Pro 2006 2.6.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image RollNow 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Scroller 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Server SDK 4.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Sizer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Sizer 1.02.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Studio Pro 5.2.60220.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Surfer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Thumbnailer and Converter 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image to Icon Converter 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image to PDF 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image To PDF 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image to PDF Command Line Tool 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image to PDF Dynamic Link Library 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image To PDF OCR Converter (PDF E-Book Maker) 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image To PDF(PDF E-Book Maker) 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Tricks 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Type Converter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Vault 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Video Machine 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Viewer CP ActiveX Control 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Viewer CP Pro ActiveX Control 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Viewer In Depth 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image Voyager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image-Puzzle 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image2db 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image2PDF 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image2PDF Command Line 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image2SWF for Macintosh 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Image2SWF for Windows 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageArchivist 3.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageAssemble.exe 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageBeagle 2.0.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageBox 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageBuddy 3.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageButton.net 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageCaster 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageCD Catalog 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageConverter Plus 6.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageConvertor 1.1.0328.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageCrush 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageCycler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageDiff 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageDIG 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageDock 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageDupeless 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageDV 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageEdit 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageEffects 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageEvents 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageEvents X 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageExpo 3.1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageExtractor 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageExtractor 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageFans 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageForge Pro 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageFox 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageGear Enterprise 12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageGear Professional 13.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageGlue 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageGrab for Office 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageGrabDummy 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageIngester 1.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageIT 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageKeep Express 1.2.9c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageKlebor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagemap Applet Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageMatics StillMotion Creator 1.7a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageMixer CDDVD Label Maker 2.47.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagen 2.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImagePDF Creator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImagePlus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImagePlus 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImagePlus 2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageRaptor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageRecall 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageReducer 2004.7.1 build 157.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageResiZor 2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageResiZor 2.14 build 203.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageRing 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagero Reader 1.83.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagery 1.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagery 3D 0.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images Generator 8.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images In Context 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images of Arizona 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images of Mars Screensaver - Volume 1 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images of New York .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images of Sedona 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Images of the Grand Canyon 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageSalsa 1.8.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageShak QuickShot 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageSite Pro 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageSorter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageSpy 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageStore 1.0 SP2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageSwitch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageToMp3 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagetrix 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageViewer ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageViewer Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageViewerPlus 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageWalker 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageWell 2.1 build 227.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageWiz Free 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\imageX 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImageX 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Hotel Reservation 3.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Inventory 1.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Kennel Reservation 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Restaurant Reservation 2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Survey Pro 1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMagic Timetable Master 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagicon 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagination Image Map Editor 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagine Me and You LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagine New York 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImagineIT Toolbar 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imaging Express 1.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagistik 3.0.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagistik Image Driver Lite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imagistik Scan 2.0.2016.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMail Server 7.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imail Zip Antivirus 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMailLight 0.9.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMAN- Invoice Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMAP Adaptor 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMAP Notify 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMArchive 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imation SuperDisk USB Drivers for Macintosh 3.2 (12211999).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imazine the Tools Bevel SE 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMBoss Google Talk Sniffer Monitor 1.0.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMBoss MSN Sniffer Monitor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMbot 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMbrella Enterprise Instant Message Manager 3.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMC Messenger 1.0.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMCaster E-Marketer for ICQ 10.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMCaster UIN Manager 2.2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMCourier 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMDetect MSN Monitor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMDetect MSN Monitor Pro 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMediaConvert 3.3.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMEDIAN 4.10.1121.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\imeem 1.16.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMesh 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh Acceleration Patch 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMesh BufferZone Security 1.90-7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh FasterDownload Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh MP3 Downloader 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh SuperDownloads 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imesh Turbo 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMeter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\imEye 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMG-Bar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Img2CAD 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImgConverter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImGiant Instant Messenger 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImGiant Lite 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImgResizer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImgResizer Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImgX Controls 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imhotext 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMI Contacts 2EA 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMI GAL Exporter 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMI Mailbox Statistics 2.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMic Control 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMInspector Personal Edition 1.1.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMiser Research Assistant 3.1 build 1073.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Immersion TouchWare Gaming 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMMonitor Enterprise 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Immortal Cities Children of the Nile v1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Immortal Cities Children of the Nile v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Immune War 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMnapper 0.9.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iModel Predictor 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iModeller 3D Web Edition 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imoel-cms 0.1.4-1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMovie 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMovie Plug-in Pack 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMovie Updater 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMP-Instant Message Personalities 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMp3 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impact ColorFax Lite 6.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impact Fax Broadcast 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impact Fax Server 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impact IDE 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iMpeg Converter 2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperial Glory demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperial Training 600.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperialism demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperialism II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperium Galactica II Alliances 'Second chance' bonus scenario .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imperium Galactica II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImpianaSoft myName 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implanted Chips & Dips 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implementing and Administering a Microsoft Windows 2000 Director 6.09.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implementing and Administering a Microsoft Windows 2000 Network 6.10.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implementing and Administering Security in a Microsoft Windows S 8.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implementing and Administering Security in a Microsoft Windows20 7.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Implementing, Managing, and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Serv 8.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imploder 1.0 build 2472.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Import Exchange IM Contacts 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Import Wizard 8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impossible Creatures - Insect Invasion add-on 1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impossible Creatures - Insect Invasion expansion .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impossible Creatures 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impossible Creatures demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impossible Creatures Insect Invasion v1.4 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impressionist Screensaver #1 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impressionist Screensavers #2 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Improve Your Diet 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Improve Yourself for Your First Date 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMPS License Plate Recognition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imps(TM) Motion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impulse 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Impulse Responder 2.03 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImRe 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMS Telephone On-Hold Player 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMsecure 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMsecure Pro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMSpellchecker XP 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMSurfSentinel 2005.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IMTiger 0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ImTranslator Plugin for Internet Explorer 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Imvite Messenger 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In a Flash Pro 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In Cold Blood demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In Or Out 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In the beginning was the Word 2.0.0.47.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In the Raven Shadow 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In This World Wallpaper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In Vivo - King's Knight Demo 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In-Fisherman Freshwater Trophies .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In-Out Board 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\In-Tune Multi-Instrument Tuner 1.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InaBackup 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\INAC Anti Spyware 4.5.39.1560.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\INAC Identity Defender 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inadyn 1.96.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inago Rage 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\INAJ The Easy-To-Use Address Book 5.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InAlbum Deluxe 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNavigate Free Menu Code Edition 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InB Editor 1.01(x86).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InB List Maker 1.04(x86).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InB Spy 5.011(x86).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inbit Messenger 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InBookmarks 1.54 build 203.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inbound Links Monitor 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inbox100 4.318.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InBoxer for Outlook 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InboxRules for Rules Wizard 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InboxRules RW Free Edition 2.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InboxVault 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incadia build 137.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incallert (Symbian Series 60) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incidents Manager 2 2.4.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InCode Virus Detector 1.0.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Income and Expense Management System 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incoming demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incoming Forces demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\inContext 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InControl 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incred--Instant Invoice, Credit Note and Payments 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incredi IE Manager 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incrediback Backup Software 2.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incredible pictures.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incredible Tutor for High-Stakes Assessment 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IncrediBubble 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IncrediFace 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incredimail Backup PRO 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IncrediMail Xe build 2206.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incremental Serial Number Printer 1.0.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incubation demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Incubation The Wilderness Missions demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IncUpdate 2.53 Build 2005.8.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indecision 2004 Bush Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indecision 2004 Donkeys Kick *** Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indecision 2004 Elephants Kick *** Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indecision 2004 Kerry Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independence War 2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independence War 2 The Edge of Chaos demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independence War Deluxe Edition - Defiance demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independence War demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independence War Edge Of Chaos Jackson's Yard patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Independent DAV 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Index Reader for Internet Explorer 5 or 6 5.2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Index Search Assistant 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Index.dat Scanner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Index.die 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndexAssistant 0.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndexBuilder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndexDatZap 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndexFinger 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indexsoft Access Manager 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indi 4x DVDRW420N Firmware Upgrade 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\India Cricket Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\India Ink 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indiana Jones and his Desktop Adventures demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb v1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indianapolis Colts Cursors .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indianapolis Colts Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indiatimes Messenger 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indical Music Player 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indie Toolbar 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndieVolume 1.2 release 21 build 86.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indigo Prophecy demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indigo Terminal Emulator 2.0.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndraNetwork 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indus Standard SDK 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Industry Giant demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Industry Giant II 1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Industry Giant II 1980-2020 2.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Industry Giant II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Industryplayer 3.37.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InDXp Module for admaDIC Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndyCar Racing II DOS .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndyCar Racing II Windows 95 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IndyCar Series demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Indyo 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InerTrak 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inesoft Address Book 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNET Grabber 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNet Protector 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNet Stream Archiver 1.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inet-Researcher 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetAdviser 4.5.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetCalc 2.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\INetControl 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetFormFiller 3.0.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetFormFiller Freeware 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetFormFiller Professional 3.0.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InetPowerServer 1.0.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetSoft Calendar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNetSoft Workspace 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InEventScript 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNews 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iNewYork 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\inExplorer Toolbar, Search, Save, Share 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\INF-Tool Lite 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infection Diagnostic Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infectious Disease Doctor 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infectious Diseases Notes 2002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infernal Contractor II 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inferno 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infestation demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InFile 2.0 build 2071.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infiltrator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infimail 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infine Capture Flash 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinia Chess 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinite Jigsaw Puzzle 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinite Password Generator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinite Spades 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinite Vocab 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinity 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infinity Brush 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infix PDF Editor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inflight Reference TE 1.00.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inflight Referencer 1.0.0.405.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info Angel 3.2 build 3201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info Keep Enterprise 2.0.203.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info Keep Home 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info-Pack.com CSV2SQL 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info-ToGo For Kiosks 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Info-ZIP 2.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\info.xhead 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoArmor Anti-Spyware 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoArmor Host Protector 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoBar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoCaptor 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoCeal 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InFocus 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoFries Age Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoFrontDesk 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoIC 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoJet EditPart 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoJet Service 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infolet News 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoLibrarian Administrator 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoManager 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoPro 1.0.515.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoRapid KnowledgeMap 2005e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoRecall XP 2006.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inform! 1.0 build 51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Informatica Graphed 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Informatik Image Driver 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Information Retriever 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Information Security and Ethical Hacking 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoRSS 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoSafe Plus 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoSafe Plus 3.4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Infoscape 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoSec Pager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoStore Pro 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoTrove 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfoWonder 1.0.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InfraDrive Digital Diary 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inframail Advantage Server Edition 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IngenMoney 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IngenPool 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ingenus Soft DJ 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inhabitants of Wood Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inhuman Games Trash 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InJoy Firewall 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inked S02E05 DSRip XviD-aAF [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InkSaver 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inkscape 0.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inkspace 0.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InkyKey 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Inlocate 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InMan Inventory Transaction Manager 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\inMoney Multicurrency Account Management 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\InOut Board Agent 2.0.2248.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\International media.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\iraqi soldier with rocket launcher gets taken down wmv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\IRC chat.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Isaac Hayes - Ultimate Isaac Hayes[www p2p-world dl am] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ITA - Cowboy Bebop s1e10 - TNT Village.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J Virtual Keyboard 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J&L Financial Planner Professional 10.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J&V Percussion Generator Light 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J-Ads 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J-Desktop 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J-Perk 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J. River Media Center 11.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J.I.M 3 in 1 Instant Messager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2EE Marble Developer Integration Module 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2K Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2K-Codec 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2Native 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2PrinterWorks 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\J2SPrint 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jabber 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jabirnet's Countdown 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack Nicklaus 1999 Online Golf Championship game client .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack Nicklaus 4 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack Nicklaus 6 Golden Bear Challenge demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack O' Lantern 3D Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack of All Trades 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack or 100 ways to barbecue (Series60) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack Orlando A Cinematic Adventure .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack the Ripper demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack-O-Lantern .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack-O-Lantern Demox 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jack-O-Lanterns Demo89 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackaroo IT 2.2c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JackFlash 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackosav Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Casino (Treo 700w) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Casino 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Casino 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Keno 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Ultimate Casino Game Pack 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackpot Video Poker 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jackson 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JADC (Advanced Digital Clock) 1.0.007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JadeIDE for Java 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jagacy 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jagged Alliance 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jagged Alliance 2 Unfinished Business - Bears Pit UB Campaign O .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jagged Alliance 2 Unfinished Business 1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jaguar Asp2Php 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jaguar Asp2Php 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jaguar Journey 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jahshaka 2 RC3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jahshaka 2.0 RC3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JailHelper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jaiva-Dharma 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JAlbum 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JAlbum 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JAM Utopia 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JAM-Tech ADE 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jamagic 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jamail 3.0.1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jambient 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jambo 1.1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jambo 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jamdat WordCraft 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\James Bond 007 NightFire demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\James Spader Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jamie Kennedys Blowin Up S01E05 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JAMTime 2.1.2126.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jane's Fleet Command v1.38 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jane's Fleet Command Windows 2000XP Install Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jane's USAF demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaneBuilder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Janet Jackson Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Janitor Dan the Spaceman 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japalpha 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japan2Go PhraseBook (MIPS) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japan2Go PhraseBook (SH3) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japan2Go Talking Phrase Book 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japanese Jewels Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japanese Kanji Game PackThe Nihongo Machine Bundle 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japanese Ukiyo-e Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japanese WordMage 5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaPicker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Japon Cross 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jAptSchedule 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jar2Exe 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JarCompare 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jardinains 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jaree 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jarte 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jAscii 1.0.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaSFtp 7.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jasmina's Drawpad 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jasmine 1.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jasob 1.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jasooz Computer Monitoring Software 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java 2 Platform, Standard Edition (J2SE) Development Kit (JDK) 5 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java 2 Platform, Standard Edition (J2SE) Runtime Environment (JR .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java 2 SE 5.0 Release 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Barcode Linear Package 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Code Export 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Contactor 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Contactor 25K - Windows Edition 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java for Kids .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Gui Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Guru 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java J2EE MABLE Studio Wizard for Eclipse 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Launcher 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Neural Network Examples 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Pixie 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Print Dialog Framework 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Runner 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java SETI Monitor 1.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Sorce File Indexer Plug-in 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Speech Codec SDK 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Studio Enterprise 7 2004 Q1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Tools 0.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Trader International 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Update 1.4.2 Update 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Update for Mac OS X 10.3.9 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Voice Streaming Applet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java Weather API 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavadocExpress 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavadocJsharp 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javagenda 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaJar 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaPad 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript CircleText Trailer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Clock 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript ContextMenu 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript Drop Down Menu Creator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript FH Plus 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Glide Navigation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Headline 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Menu Builder IRIS 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Menu Builder PIXELATE 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Menu Builder Platinum 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Menu Builder Platinum 2006 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript Menu Builder Titanium 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Menu Master 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Newsflash 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript Photo Album 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript Popup 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript PopUp Maker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript PopUpMenu Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript PopWin EX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript SlideMenu 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavaScript Spin Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript StretchMenu Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javascript TitleTimer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javasvc 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Java_WinIcon 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javelin 7.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JavuJavu (Setup for Windows) 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Javvin Easy Service Monitor 2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JawaBeginner 1.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaxCam Web Monitoring 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaxHub 1.0.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JaxView 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jay Leno 06.16.06 (HDTV) Jennifer Love Hewitt, Richard Roeper, Nelly Furtado.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jayzen Acoustic Bass Guitar Sample Instrument Demo Vsampler3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jayzen Acoustic Bass Sample Instrument Soundfont2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jazz and Faust patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jazz and Faust patch 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jazz Jackrabbit 2 demo 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jazz Scale Suggester System 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBatch It 4.49.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBDubbs HLDS for Steam 0.75.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBLab Secure Notes 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBlitz Professional 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBlogEditor 0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBSQL 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jBubblet 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JBuilder Personal 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JC Spyware Killer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JC Video Personal Golf Analyzer Software 3.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCavaj Java Decompiler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JClaim 4.3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jClientUpload 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCOM Clock Synchronizer 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCreator LE 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jCron 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCSoft SignOn 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCVGantt for MindManager X5 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JCVGantt Pro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JD Challenger Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JD Employee Scheduler 2.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JD Punch Clock 2.84.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JD Standard Calculator 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JD Time and Billing 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDataConnect 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDataGrid Database Edition 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDataGrid Spreadsheet Edition 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDBExplorer 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDDM (Drop Down Menu) 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDebugTool 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDecompiler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDevpro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDI MSN PACK March 06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDirectoryChooser 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDiskReport 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jdoc2CHM 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDSC Viewer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JDSoft Bandwidth Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jean 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight 2 Windows Dedicated Server 1.04 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast - Darth Maul model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast - Darth Vader model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast - Han Solo model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast - Quigon Jinn model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast - Yoda model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast 1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast 1.04 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Anakin Skywalker Skin 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Boba Fett Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Crack of Doom map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Emperor Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast FFA Carbonfreeze Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Hydroball 2 Mod 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Matrix Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast More Reborn Mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Nintendo Maps .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast PWL Skin and Map Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast Whitesabers Pub Map 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Alien Darkness Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Anakin Skywalker skin 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Anchorhead Slums map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy AT-AT Pilot Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Boba Fett's Hideout map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Duelers mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy FFA Bespin Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Gulf of Souls map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Hyrule Town Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Jaguar Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Leo Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Lord Shadow Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Midgar Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Obi-Wan Kenobi skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Phoenix Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Siege Destroyer Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Siege Tutorial .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Sith Platform v1.0 Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Sniper Wars Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Solidfilip Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Sunset on Coruscant map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Tavion Loading Screens Art pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Yavin Elite Academy map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Jedi Academy Zone of Ultima Fortress map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedi Knight Mysteries of the Sith demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JEDict 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedit (PowerPC) 4.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedit 4.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jEdit 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jedit X 1.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JeepSafari 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeff Gordon XS Racing demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeff's Fish 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeff-Net Report Runner Batch for Crystal Reports 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeff-Net Report Runner Viewer for Crystal Reports 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jefferson 1.1b5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jefferson Memorial Jigsaw Puzzle 48pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jemdam Newsletter System 1.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jenna Jameson(JPG -143 sztuki-1280 x 838 i 1024 x 670).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jennie Finch Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jennifer Ellison-E-Sex-BabeSavers.com 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jennifer Lopez by Screensavers Italia 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jennifer Lopez Screen Saver 1.0f.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jennifer Lopez Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeopardy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeopardy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeopardy! on Powerpoint 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeroboam 5.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jerry Springer The Opera Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jerry Springer The Opera Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jerry's Photos Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jerrycan 6.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jerseyware 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JesCopy 3.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jesse McCartney Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jessica Alba Sexy Hot Screensaver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jessica Plunkenstein and the Dusseldorf Conspiracy 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jessu Slide Show 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jesterware iPod Video Suite 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jesterware PSP Video Suite 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jesusonic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jet Ducks (Palm) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jet Ducks (Pocket) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jet Storage UDF 1.5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetAudio Basic 6.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetboat Superchamps 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetboat Superchamps beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetBrains ReSharper 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetCet Print 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetCet Print Professional 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetDat 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetFighter III demo 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetfighter IV Fortress America 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetfighter IV Fortress America patch 1 (UK) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetfighter IV Fortress America patch 4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetfighter V Homeland Protector demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetFolders Desktop 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetiANts - Anonymous Encrypted P2P File-Sharing 1.4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetico Personal Firewall 1.0.1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetMailMonitor 6.2.0.4929.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetpack (Visual Basic 5.0) 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetpack (Visual Basic 6.0) 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetpak - Solar Crisis .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetPhoto Server 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetPhoto Studio 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetPhoto Studio for Mac 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetro CockpIT 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jets'n'Guns 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetscream 1.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetsoft P2S Converter 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetStart 3.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JetToolBar 3.8.1.5021.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jetz Rampage 4 Revenge 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JewDuo Chat 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Drop Deluxe 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Mania 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Master for Symbian Series 60 devices 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Miner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel of Arabia Dreamers 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel of Atlantis 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Quest .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Quest 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewel Quest 1.206.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JewelCase 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JewelCaseIllustrator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeweled Button 2.2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeweler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeweler Advantage 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JewelPro 5.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewelrumble 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewels 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewels 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewels 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewels Of the Black Widow 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeweltopia 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jewish Calendar 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JexePack 4.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JExeWrapper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jeyo Remote for Sony Ericsson 2.0 build 709.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jezzball Deluxe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jezzball Ultimate 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jfilm - Script 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFlashCard (GRE Vocabulary) for Palm OS 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFlashCard (GRE Vocabulary) for Symbian 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jFolder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFrameBuilder 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFreeChart 0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jftp (Java Upload Applet) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFTP 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JFuse AVI, MPEG Joiner Mpeg Splitter 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JGraphpad 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JGS-Scan 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JGuiB for Boomer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jhatak Free Online Meeting Client Software 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JHDC (Johns Hopkins Distributed Computing) Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jhoos Free Online Dating Service 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JIDE Docking Framework 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jig Swap Puzzle .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jig Words 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigetiser Wallpaper 1280 - Halloween 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigetiser  Puzzle Browser 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jiglit 2006 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Platinum Edition .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Puzzle 1.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Puzzle Nature Edition 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] Puzzle Platinum Edition 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Fun Colin the Coin 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Fun Relaxing Scenes Edition 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Mania 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Mania Pro 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JigSaw Maverick 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Applets 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Component for Flash 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Creator 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Lite 1.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Player 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Puzzle Promo Creator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaw Yoogi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JigSawedME 2.2.2211.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigsaws Galore 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jigtopia Jigsaw Puzzle 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jihad (Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JimboReminder 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jimmy Eat World-The Singles(Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jimmy Neutron Invention Revenge 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jimmy Neutron Rescue Jet Fusion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jimmy Neutron Space Blast 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jimzel Accounting System 10.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jindent 4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jindent 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiniBong 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JIntranet 1.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jipe 0.90.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jIRC Applet 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jishop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JIT Scheduler 8.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-bar 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-doc 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-dpr 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-fm 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-fox 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-lap 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jit-mdb 2000 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jit-not 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-ora 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-pdf417 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jit-sap 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jit-ufl 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jit-vb 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jit-xls 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jitbit AspNetForum 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jitbit RSS Feed Creator 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jitbit Virtual Keyboard 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jive Project Accounting 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiveLint 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiWire Hotspot Locator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiWire Hotspot Locator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiWire SpotLock 1.6.134.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JiWire WiFi Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JLaunch 1.3a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JLearnIt 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JLearnItPDA 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jlint 1.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JM Pager 2.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMaker 2.1.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jmath 0.7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jMemorize 0.9.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMenu Builder 2.1 build 1.648.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMessenger 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMetronom 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMicroVision 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMK Address Keeper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMP 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMPalm 1.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMPocket 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JMS MQ Driver 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JNetKits 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JNetStart 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jNote 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Cost Calculators (Framing) 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Cost Calculators (Masonry) 1.0.87.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Cost Manager 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Designer 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Harvester 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Management 2.8.0.654.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Search Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Task Tracker 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Timer 2.4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Tracker 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job Tracker 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job-Finder Minder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job2C 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Job2Print 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jobber Computer Plus 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobBlade for Oracle 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobCost Controller for Excel 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobFish 2004 build 621.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobPro Central 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobPro Central 4.0v2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobQuest 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoBryxz 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobTabs 2005 2.1 build 1066.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JobTrakLite 1.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jobz Finder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joc History Eraser 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOC MP3 Finder 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOC News Finder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOC Web Finder 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOC Web Spider 5 build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jock Desk 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JodakoWM Wireless Messenger 04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joe Galaxy Mayacal Edition 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joe Galaxy.NET 2005v12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joel 228 Dreams and Visions Logbook 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joes 3-D Scavenger Hunt 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joes MySpace Editor 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joey - Joey S02E19 Joey And The Critic SDTV DivX.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joh Man's 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Deere American Farmer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Deere American Farmer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Gould Hummingbirds 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Kerry for President NewsReader 1.0.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Muir's Steep Trails 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Peterson Pictures Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John Singer Sargent Screensaver 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\John's Bingo 1.88.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Johnny Depp Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Johnny Herbert's Grand Prix World Champions demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Join (Merge) Text Files 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Join Me 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Join Split Convert Video 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joiner 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joint Operations Typhoon Rising Jakarta Siege map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joint Operations Typhoon Rising multiplayer patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joint Operations Typhoon Rising patch 1.1.0.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joint Operations Typhoon Rising patch 1.3.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joint Operations Typhoon Rising updated multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoKenPo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoKenPo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joker's Quest 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JollyPaintbook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JollyPairs 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JollySnake 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoltIP 1.06b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jonathon Rossi BattleShips 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JongPuzzle 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jonny the Homicidal Maniac .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joomlaspan Chitika eMiniMalls module Stable.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joomlaspan Google AdSense Module 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joox Voting Toolbar 3.1.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOpt.SDK - route optimization library 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jor's Opera Setup 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jordan Smith's Easy Icon Maker 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joseki for Windows 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joshs Video of the Month Toolbar 4.5.65.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joshua's ChordTutor for Guitar 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JOT Journaler 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jot+ Notes 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JotSmart 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JotSmart Pro 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Journal Bar 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Journal Macro 1.84.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Journal Protected 2.3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Journey Master 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Journyx Timesheet 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jovian 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joy And Peace Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joy Mobile Manager for Siemens 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joy RingTone Converter 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joy To The World (Joy Online) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoyceCD 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoyiStar WebShop 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JoyMouse 1.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joys Of Easter Animated Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joystick Remote for Winamp 3.1b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Joystick-To-Mouse 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPBHomeSolutions I 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPBHomeTime 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jPDFViewer 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG 2000 Compressor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG 2000 Dropper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jpeg Fixer 0.96.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Image Enhancer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Imager 2.2.2.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Japery 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Lossless Resave plug-in for Photoshop 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Lossless Rotator 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Viewer 0.11 build 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEG Wizard for Photoshop 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jpeg2000 SDK 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEGCompress 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEGCrops 0.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPEGCruncher Desktop 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JpegSizer 4.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPG 4 Email 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jpg Animated Slide Show 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPG File Sizer 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPGallery Image Gallery Creator 3.0 build 580.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPGCube 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPGReader 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPhotoBrush Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPlayer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JProbe Profiler Freeware 5.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JProfiler 4.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JProxy 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPSViewer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JPTorrent Light 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JR Directory Printer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JR Screen Ruler 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JR Split File 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JR Split File Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jr. Architect 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jr. Doctor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jr. Scientist 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jr. Vet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JRelaxTimer 1.0.001.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jRestaurant 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JS-DUC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JScreenPrint 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JScript 5.6 Security Patch for Windows 2000 and XP MS03-008.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JScript 5.6 Security Patch for Windows MS03-008.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSearch Builder 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSecureConnect 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSetup Professional 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jshock 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JShopper 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JShowBuilder 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jsLogix 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSPMaker 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSQLConnect 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSQLMapper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JSS Clock Sync 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JT Maps 2005 1.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JTB FlexReport 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JTerm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jTFlashManager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JTier Internet News Server 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JTM - Java Tree Menu 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JTroll 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jubler 2.9.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jude Law Screensaver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Judo Scoreboard Deluxe 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Judy's Kitchen 2003 1.0.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juerguistaz Script 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juggle (OS X) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juice 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juiced final demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juicy Business Cards 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juke 3.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JukeANator Digital Jukebox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JukeBox 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jukebox Pro 1.0.68.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JukeBx 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JukeJam 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JukeTrax - The Jukebox Printing Press 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Julia Explorer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Julia O' Matic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Julia Stiles Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Julia's Time Adventures - Back to the Roaring 20s .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JuliaShapes 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Julius 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jump Shot Basketball 5.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jump Zampoli 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jumpin Jehosaphat WP 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JumpKeys 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JumpStart 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jumpstart-it 2.0.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JumpVault Backup Software 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jumpwel 5.05.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jun17 JoJohot Chinese Scanslation Naruto 311, Bleach 231, One Piece 415, ES21 189.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Animated Windows Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Balls 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Heart 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Heart Family Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Queens DT 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Queens WP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Stalker WP 1.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jungle Storm 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juniper Practice Tests from Boson 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JUnitConv 1.0.001.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Junk Food Fruits Puzzle 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Junk Mail Remover 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Junk-Out 1.14.0048.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JunkSweep 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JunkWarden for Outlook Express 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jupiter Grid 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JUpload Applet 0.79.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jurassic Park and The Lost World Theme 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jurassic Park Operation Genesis .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jurassic Pinball 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jurgen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jurtle 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Another Analog Clock 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Another Tetris Clone 1.2b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Bar Codes 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just BASIC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Buttons 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Checking 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Click 1.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Hold em Poker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Like Heaven Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Money 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Sudoku - Professional Edition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Sudoku 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Tabs 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Wallpaper 3.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just Watching 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Just WebMail 1.9.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustaCal 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustAddCommerce 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Justbackup 1.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustbackupPro 1.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustCad 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustCursors 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\justHTML 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Justice Force of America 2 (Freedom Force) patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Justin Timberlake Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustLDAP 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustRemoteIT 1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustRip'n'Burn 2.1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustUrls 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JustZipIt 102.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juvenile Data 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juz 'Amma Player 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Juzt-Reboot SW 7.61D.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jv16 PowerTools 1.4.1.238.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jv16 PowerTools 2005 1.5.1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JvCrypt 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jvider 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JVPoker Classic 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jvprinter 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jvw File & Folder Hider 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jvw FTP Client 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jvw History Eraser 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JVW Popup Maker and DHTML Ad Generator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jWebApp 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JWinSvc 1.3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JWTM (Web Tree Menu) 1.1.003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JX Ovulation Calendar 1.1.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\jxcell 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JXHTMLedit 4.0.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JXMLPad 3.4 FC.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JXOpen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Jyve 0.8.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\JzChat 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K File Transfer 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K Lite Gold File Sharing Client 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K'Alert 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-FTP 4.5.493.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-Lite Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-Meleon 0.9.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-metronome 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-ML 3.34.353.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K-Software Installer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K.A.T.E. IM Avatar Character System 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K.I.M.S. -- Police K-9 Handler Edition 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K.I.M.S.--Search and Rescue Edition 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K.S.C (Kitchen Stock Control) 3.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K1 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K3DSurf 0.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\K9 Web Protection 3.0.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KA-52 Team Alligator demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaan Barbarian's Blade v03.11.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KABcam 3.0.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaboodle 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaBoom Popup Blocker 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaBoom Popup Blocker Free Edition 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KadDic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaderColumn 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kagayaki IV Navigation Edition 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kagayaki IV Professional Edition 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaggz 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaiJin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaiJin 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kairos 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaiser Network 4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaKeeware Amourette 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaKeeware Application Monitor 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kakuro Cross Sums Puzzle 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kakuro Works 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleid-O-Space 2.1.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleider 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleido Flash 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaleidoMorph Screensaver 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleidoscope 2.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleidoscope AIP 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleidoscope Dream 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaleidostrobe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KalIDEoscope 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kalimages 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kalio Doodler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kalua Cocktails 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaluz IE Graphical Favorites 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kalvyn Workgroup Software 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kamzy Process Watcher 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kana Launcher 3 build 29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KanaWoW 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kandalu X 2.23c.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kandalu X Lite 1.18c.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kandictionary Mac OS X 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kanji Avenue 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kanji Safari 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KanjiBrowze 2006.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KanjiQuick 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kansas - Ultimate Box Set (1994) @ 256 Kbps Demons Eye.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kanzeon Ocean Screen Saver (Buddhism) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KAO the Kangaroo demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaraFun 1.01a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karalon Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke 5 20.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Builder Studio 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke CD+G Creator 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke CD+G Creator Pro 2.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Cosmos 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Kanta Player 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Lookup 2.0.0014.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Machine 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Mixer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Popstar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Sound Recorder 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke Sound Tools 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karaoke-to-Text-with-Chords 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karate Terms Dictionary 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karateka 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaraWin Pro (French) 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaraWin Std 3.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kareena And Saloni Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karen's Alarm Clock 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kari 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karibino Dominoes Plus 3.5.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KariChat 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karnaugh Minimizer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karnaugh Studio 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karnaugh.NET 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KarnaughMap 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KarPocket 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kart Data 2000 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karteset 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Karu 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaseya 2004 Enterprise Edition 4.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KashBox Payment Processing 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kasparov Chessmate .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0.299.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Definition Complete Update 06112006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.299.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kaspersky Personal Security Suite 1.1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kasse's Adventures - Depths of Icy Graves 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kata Chess Puzzles 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Katana Configuration & Policy Editor 2.1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Katchall Archive 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kate Hudson Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kate Moss Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Katharsis demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kathleen's Diet Planner 12.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Katie Holmes Sexy Screensaver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KATS Generation III K9 Software 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kawasaki Jet Ski Watercraft .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kayala EasyBackup 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa & LimeWire Lyric Finder 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Acceleration Patch 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Ad Blocker and Optimizer Pro 3.50d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa BufferZone Security 1.90-7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Cleaner 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Donkey 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Download Accelerator Pro 2.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Download Manager 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Download Speed-up Pro 3.51e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Extra Search 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Media Center 3.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa More Source Finder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Search Booster 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kazaa Speedup Pro 2.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KazaaLimewire Companion 2.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KaZaZZ! Ask Anything Toolbar 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KB Piano 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kba Complete 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KBasic 092005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\kBilling 1.3.68.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KbStart 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KBTracker 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\kChat 0.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KChess Elite 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KCNile Presents Mastermind 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KCPing 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KCrtfCreator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KD English - French Dictionary Bundle Max 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KdaPilot 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KDfleX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KDSimStudio 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kea Coloring Book 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kechsoft ANT 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeeBook Creator Education 2.7.6.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeeBook Creator Home 2.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeeBook Creator Pro 2.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keene Digital Media Server 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Conn 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep in touch with a cell phone.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep It Private 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep It Up 5.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Me Posted 5.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Out (Direct3D) Screen Saver 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Out Halloween Edition 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Track (Smartphone) 2.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Track 2.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Up 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keep Your Privacy 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeepAlive 9.2a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeepAlive Pro 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeePass Password Safe 0.93b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeepIt 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keepoint 7 1.7.19.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keeps & Moats Chess 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keepsake demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeepTool Hora 6.2.7.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeethaMailEMail 5.1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keira Knightley Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keith Goes Painting 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeithWare's AIM Ad Remover 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kelimetrik 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kelly Hu Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kenny Chesney - The Road And The Radio (2005) [www torrentazos com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kenny's Adventure In Search Of Family Treasures 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keno Reeves Video Keno 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington MouseWorks (OS X) 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington MouseWorks 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington MouseWorks 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington MouseWorks Software (98Me2000XP) 6.0.1 (372003).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington MouseWorks Software 5.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kensington VideoCAM Win95 Software 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kentico Compare SQL 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keramik 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerclink 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerika 0.9.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerio MailServer 6.1.3 build 828.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerio WinRoute Firewall 6.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerish Doctor 2005 1.95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerish Doctor 2006 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kermit 5.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel - XLS File Recovery Software 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel BKF - Corrupt Backup File Repair 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Excel File Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel FAT and NTFS Data Recovery 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel for BKF 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel for FAT-NTFS 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel for NTFS--Data Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel IncrediMail Address Book Recovery 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel IncrediMail Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Macintosh - Data Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Novell - Data Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Novell NSS Data Recovery Software 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Outlook Password Recovery 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel Password Unmask 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel PowerPoint - Repair Powerpoint Files 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kernel--JFS Partition Recovery 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KernelDriver 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kerry Election Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kesway CabiDesigner 2.9.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kesway Photo Optimizer 1.8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ketman 8086 Tutorial 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ketman ASM Maximaster 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kevtris 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Advantage Typing 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Advantage Typing 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Control 1.20.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key IC ConneX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Launcher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Mouse Genie 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Presser 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Spy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Key Transformation 5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Collector 2.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Express 3.0h.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Hack 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard LaunchPad 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Maestro 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Manager Deluxe 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Manager Standard 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Master 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Music 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Remapper 0.89 release 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyboard Sounder 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyboardTest 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyBox 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyBuddy 2005 2.021.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyBWin 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyChange 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyCreator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyCue 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyEcho 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyedAccess for MS Access 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyfinder Thing 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyGen RC4 Encryption Key Maker 1.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keygloo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyhole 2 LT 2.2.99.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyInjector Multi-Port Serial Wedge 2.2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyLaunch 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger Detector 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger DLL v1.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger Express 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger Hunter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger Killer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger King Home 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger King Pro 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keylogger Pro 1.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyman Developer 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keynesis Lockngo 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keynesis Lockngo Professional 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keynesis Portable Sweeper 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyNote 1.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyPass 3.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyPress 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyRecover 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyRing 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyset 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyspan SX Serial Card Updater 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyspan USB Serial Adapter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyspan USB Twin Serial Adapter Software 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyState 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keystroke Converter 5.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keystroke Point of Sale 6.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeystrokeRecorder 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyStrokes 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeySuite 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyText 2000 2.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyview 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeyWallet 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywarden 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyword Crawler 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyword Examiner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyword Page Creator 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyword Pro 1.1.2d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keyword Secretary 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeywordConvert 1.1.0.58.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywords Editor 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywords Enhancer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywords Meta Tag Generator 5.11t.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywords Meta Tag Generator Advanced Version 7.01t.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KeywordsPlus 1.1c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Keywordsurf Toolbar 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kform Project Manager 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KGA Golf (Classic) 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KGA Golf 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KGB Free Key Logger 1.93.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KGB Keylogger 2.93.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KGB Spy 3.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Khan The Absolute Power 0.9136.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Khashee 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Khroma 2.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KIBASE Power Pointer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KIBase PowerPointer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KIBase QuickPad 0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KiBizSystem 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kick Shot Pool 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KickBackSpam 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KickBall3D 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kicking & Screaming Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kicking & Screaming Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kicking & Screaming Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KickKeys 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kicknrush 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid Browser 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid Genius 2.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid Zone for Palm OS 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid's Internet World Explorer (KIWE) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid's Programming Language 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kid's Typing Skills 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidBasic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidiSafe 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidLogger 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidMail 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidPad 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Abacus 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Art Centre 1.0..zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Card Match 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Card Match Plus 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids GoGoGo (Classic) 8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids GoGoGo 8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Karaoke 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Kitchen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Mask Factory 2006 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids PC Time Administrator 2.9 build 2.9.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Playground Web Browser 10.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Tables and Time 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids Virtual Colouring Book 2006 2.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kids' Arithmetic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsAdmin 2.08.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidsafe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidSafe Explorer 8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidSafeKeysLite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsBrowser 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsMath 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsMenu 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidspiration 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsPlayer 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidSplorer Web Browser 4.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidsWatch Time Control 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidwidget 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidz CD 1 1.2 build 5870.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidz CD 2 1.2 build 5870.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidz CD 3 1.2 build 5870.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidz CD 4 1.2 build 5870.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kidz Protection - Software Manager 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KidzMail 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kiki the Nanobot 0.9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill Bill Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill Flash Ad and Flying Ad 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill MS ActiveSync 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill or Be Killed 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill that cow 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kill the Man with the Ball (Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KiLL-ScRipT 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killapps 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killer Loop beta demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killer Super Popup Blocker 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killer3D 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killgenix.myLink 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KillNamedProcess 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KillProcess 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killspy 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Killswitch demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kilmist Cuatro for Pocket PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kilmist Jumble for Pocket PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kilmist MineRaider for Pocket PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kilmist Storage Analyzer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KiloCalc 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KILY Lotto 2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kimba Kano for Firefox 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kimba Kano for IE 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kimdom Come 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinar KeepSafe FreeMail 1.51.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinati 2PDF Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinati MiniBQM PC Personality Backup and Transfer 2.4.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinati Privacy AppSuite 1.4.806c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinberlink 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kind against the Wicked 1.0.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KindDiary 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinesis Return to the World Ring 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KineticFusion 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Arthur Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Arthur Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Arthur's Armor (The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind) part 1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Arthur's Armor (The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind) part 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King James Bible 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King James Bible for Palm 3.51e015.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King James Dictionary 2.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King James Speaking Bible 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Jester 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Kong INTERNAL-RELOADED[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Kong Only Crack Simnov.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Of Swords Tarot Deck 1.002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King of the Ball 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King of the Hill - A Warcraft III FT Map 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Sol Solitaire 2004 for Pocket PC 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Sol Solitaire Collection (MIPS) 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Sol Solitaire Collection (SH-3) 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King Stones 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King's Quest I Quest for the Crown 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King's Quest II Romancing the Throne 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King's Quest The Mask of Eternity 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\King's Revenge Lite 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdia CD Extractor 1.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdia DVD Audio Ripper SE 1.7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdia DVD Ripper SE 2.5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdom of Heaven Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdom of Heaven Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingdom Of Kerstan 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingHanzi (Simplified Character) 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingHanzi Simplified Chinese (Pocket PC) 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingHanzi Traditional Chinese (Pocket PC) 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingKanji (PocketPC) 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingKanji 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KingKanji 6.0.38856.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin Life of Crime Final Crime mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin Life of Crime Frag Castle Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin Life of Crime Homer Simpson skin pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin Life of Crime Kingpin City map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin Life of Crime The Last Sunrise Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kingpin v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kings Corners 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kings Corners 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kings of the Dark Age demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kings of the Dark Age v1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinjite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KinkyBeepII 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinoma Media Album 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinoma Player 3 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinoma Producer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kinship Archivist 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KinSole 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kintecus 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KinTools 0.2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KinTools 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KioWare Lite 5.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kirby Alarm 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KirouGallery 0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kirsten Dunst Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KishKish SAM 2.0.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KisMac R65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kiss 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KISS Psycho Circus demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kisses demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KIT 1.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kit Builders and Resellers Source Book 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitchen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitchen Design Secrets 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitchen Designs for Everyone 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kites 3D 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kith and Kin Pro 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KitoX Toolset 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kittens & Cats Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitties Screen Saver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitty Karnage 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitty Katz Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kitty Spangles Solitaire 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kiwi Alpha 2.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kiwi CatTools 2.2.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kiwi Syslog Daemon 7.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KJ File Manager 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KJam Build Tool 0.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KjmSafe 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KKGames 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KKnD Evolved demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KKnD Survivors demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KKND Xtreme demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klangfarben Player 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kleptomania 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klick-N-View Business Cards 4.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klik EntryLib.Net for Windows Forms 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KlikTray 1.80a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kling Klang Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klingon 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klingon Academy multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klingon Honor Guard demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klinzter Script 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KlipFolio 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KLM Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KLog 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\KLogicalDrives 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Klomanager (Toilet Tycoon) 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Kung Fu Hustle DVDRip SWESUB-TuFF[TankaFett Com] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\L'equipe 140606.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\L'equipe 15 06 06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\l'equipe du 13 06 2006 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\l-equipe du 16 06 2006-pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Laptops for work and play.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Larousse De La Cuisine Facile[www royalproject net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Last Comic Standing S04E03 PDTV XviD-LOL [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lavalys EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006 v2 81 618 Beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le chateau de ma mère ( Pagnol ) FRENCH DVDRIP ajouté par Fun.T.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Monde PDF 140606 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Monde PDF 150606 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Monde PDF 160606 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Monde PDF 170606 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Monde PDF 180606 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Prince De La Nuit T1 Le Chasseur French Scan eBooK-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Le Prince De La Nuit T2 La Lettre De L Inquisiteur French Scan eBooK-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Level 42 - The Definitive Collection [2006][CD+3Vids+Cov]192Kbps.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Like Mike 2 DVDRip XviD-CLOWNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lilla Jönsson Ligan Och StjärnKuppen.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Limewire 4.12.0 PRO (13-Jun-2006) Multilanguage.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\LimeWire for Windows 4 11 1 Pro Installer.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Little Bear Rainy Day Activities 3 to 8 years.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lords of the Realm III ISO + Keygen + Patch (original).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lost Prophets - Liberation Transmission [2006].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lostprophets-Liberation Transmission-2006-RNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lot of SciFi books.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Lynda com - Final Cut Studio Intergration.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M Rider 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M-Beat 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M-Business Anywhere 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M-Files 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M-Japanese Mail Component 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M.A.X. 2 demo final.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M.A.X. demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M.E.S.S. SQL Server Edition 1.0.1947.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2 Information 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2 Launcher 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2 RegX 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m2 Server 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2 Softphone 0.7.144.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2Convert for iPod 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2Convert for PSP 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2M 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M2U Client 5.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M3dia - MP3 Docking Interaction Assistant 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M3DSaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M3U COPiER 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M3u To HTML Converter 0.9.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M6.Net Link Checker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M6.Net PR Quick Check 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M6.Net Traffic Wizard 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M70-210 Installing, Configuring, and Administering Microsoft Win 7.01.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M70-227 Installing, Configuring, and Administering Microsoft Int 7.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M70-315 Developing and Implementing Web Application with MS Visu 8.00.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M8 Cell Pre-Filler 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M8 Multi Clipboard 9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\M8 Multi-Clipboard 9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Database 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Editor Plus 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Phonebook 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Surfer 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Zipper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Zipper X 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\m9P Zipper XT 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ma Tirelire 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MaaTec Network Analyzer 1.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MaaTec Sudoku 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mabry Gopher Control 5.10.002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mabry Mail Control 5.00.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mabry Volume VB Control 1.00.002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Boingo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAC Change 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Classic Metronome 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Crack Attack 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac FlipAlbum 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac FlipAlbum Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac FlipAlbum Suite 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS Update for PowerBook 3400s 7.6.1 (41197).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X 10.3.9 Update (Delta) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Combined Update 10.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Server Combo Update 10.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Server Update 10.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Server Update 10.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Update 10.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Update 10.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Update 10.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Update 10.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Update 10.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac OS X Wireless Driver 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac PDF Page Numberer for Acrobat 7 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Pilot 2.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Shutdown X 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac Style Menu for Dreamweaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mac the Scope 4.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAC-UI Suite for .NET 2007.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacAnalysis (OS X) 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacAnalysis 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macaroni 2.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacAstronomica 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacAtomix 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macaw Website Monitor 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacBinary Drop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacBrickout 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacChart 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacChess 5.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDICT (Classic) 2.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDICT 2.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDisk 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\macDiskCleaner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDomino 1.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDopplerPro 1.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDraft 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDraft Quartz Edition 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacDrive 6.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacExplorer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacEyesX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacFamilyTree 4.2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacFLAC 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacFont 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacFortune 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacGourmet 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mach5 Analyzer 4.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mach5 Mailer Free 4.3.271.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mach5 PopMonger 2.0.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machi Paco 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machine Age Reader 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machine Copy 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machine Hunter demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machine Vision Image Analysis Toolkit (MVIAT) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machines of Destruction 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist Calculator 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist Calculator 5.0.38.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist Mate 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist ToolBox® 7.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist's Calculator 5.0.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machinist's Top Drawer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacHTTP 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Machu Picchu 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacIago 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacImage 7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacImagesConverter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacInstallerBuilder 3.5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacInstallerBuilder 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macintosh Explorer 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacIP Change 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacJanitor 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacJournal 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacJournal 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MackTrack 112.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacLocksmith 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacLoggerDX 3.9.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacMaid 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacMail 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacMAME 0.96u1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacMame Utilities 0.9.9b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacMidas 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacNames 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macnifier 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacOSaix 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPAR deLuxe 2.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPerl 5.2.0r4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPhoneHome 2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPhotoJournal 2.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPing 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPlay 1.4b2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacPuyo 2 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacQibla 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacRAR 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacResponder 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Angel 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Expert 2.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Express 3 3.5e build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Mania 11.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Recorder 3.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Scheduler 8.0.3e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro ToolsWorks Standard 6.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macro Wizard Keyboard Mouse Recorder 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroIt 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroMachine 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroMaker 2.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Dreamweaver 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Captivate (formerly RoboDemo) 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Central beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Contribute 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia contribute Desktop 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Director MX .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Fireworks 2004 MX Updater 7.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Fireworks MX 2004 Updater 7.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Fireworks MX 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flash MX 2004 Updater 7.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flash MX 2004 Updater 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flash MX 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flash MX Professional 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flash Professional 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia FlashPaper 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Flex 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia RoboHelp Office X5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Studio 8 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia style menu for Dreamweaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macromedia Web Publishing System 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroPlay 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macros IDE 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroScript WebRecorder 1.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroSphere Designer 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroToolbar (Standard Edition) 5.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacroToolbar Standard Edition 6.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Macroworx Filing Cabinets 2.0.0.145.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacsBug 6.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacScan 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSFTP (OS X) 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSFTP 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSignify 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSolitaire (OS X) 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSolitaire 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSSH 2.1fc3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacStitch 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacStumbler 0.75b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacSudoku 2.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacTidy 1.0b14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mactracker 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacVCD 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacVCD X 4.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacWise 10.7.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacWise 4.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MacZip 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mad Bomber 0.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mad Caps 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mad Cars 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mad Libs 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mad Tracks demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madagascar Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madame Guillotine 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madblox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MadCap Flare 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2000 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2002 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2003 3.1 patch (UK) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2003 3.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2003 3.1.1.7 patch (UK) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2003 3.1.1.7 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2003 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 2004 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 97 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 98 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madden NFL 99 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maddie 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madness 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madness Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madness Manager for Pocket PC 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madonna - Im Going To Tell You A Secret [Soundtrack] [2006].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madonna - Im Going To Tell You A Secret-2006 seed by www p2p-world dl am rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madonna and Child in Great Art 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madonna-Im Going To Tell You A Secret-2006-RNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madspace 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MadTracker 2.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mady MTA Service 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Madz CD Duplicator 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mae Systems VB 6.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maelstrom (OS X) 3.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maelstrom 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maelstrom 3.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maestro Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mafia '67 Camaro SS Pro Street Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mafia 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mafia BMW Z8 Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mafia Freeride expansion mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mafia Racing mod 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magaya Cargo System Pro 5.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magazine Organizer PS Bombay 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mage 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magellan Explorer 3.32 build 2305.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magellan Pro (OS X) 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magellan Pro 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magellan Writer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magenta Extensions 2002 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MageSlayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagForms for .NET 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maggie the Gardener 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maggot2000 2001.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic 3D 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic ASCII Picture Convert 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic ASCII Studio 2.2 build 1201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Audio Converter 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Audio Editor Pro 10.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Audio Recorder 5.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball 1.63.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball 1.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball 2 New Worlds 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Ball Winter Edition 1.74.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Balls 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Beads 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Breakout 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Burning Studio 10.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Button 2.0 build 51023.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic C++ 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Calendar Maker 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Cards 2005 - Video Poker Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic CDDVD Burner 1.00.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Crystal 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Desktop Max 11.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Desktop Wallpaper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic DVD Player 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Explorer Controls 1.0.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Face Show 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic File 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic File Renamer Pro 6.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic File Renamer Standard Edition 6.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Flowers Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Folders 06.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Forest 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Gallery 4.5.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Games Collection 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Graph 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Image 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Image Resizer 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Inlay 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Key Extractor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Lake Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Lines 3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Map (North America Edition) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Match ScreenSaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Math Adventure Tour (Holy Cup Search Deep in the Jungle) f 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Math Kingdom for the Age 5-8 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Math Kingdom for the Age 8-9 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Math Space Tour for the Age 11-12 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Math Time Travel for the Age 10-11 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Merchant 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Mirror Kaleidoscope Screensaver 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Morph 1.95b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic MP3 Tagger 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Music Editor 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic NetTrace 2.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Notes 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic PDF Stamper 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Photo 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Photo Exposure 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Photo Show 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Poker Cards 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Remote Control PCspy 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Remote Control PCspy 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Reversi 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Rings 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic RM RAM to MP3 Converter 2.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic RM to MP3 Converter 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Sokoban 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Solitaires Collection 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Solitaires Collection for Smartphones 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Spheres 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Square Generator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Stones (Win) 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Swf2Avi 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Swf2Gif 1.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Tetcolor 2.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic The Gathering - Battlegrounds 1.4 Patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic The Gathering - Battlegrounds patch 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Tools 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Translator 7 build 6332.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic UDF (Universal Disc Format) Burner (VCL) 1.0.1RC1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic UDF Burner (CC++ Library) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Utilities 2006 4.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic VC7ToVC6 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Vines .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic Wallpaper 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magic WMA to MP3 Converter 2.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagiCAD Electrical v2004 9 SR1 For AutoCAD - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magical Balance 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magical Christmas Box Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magical Christmas Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magical Glass 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magical Jellybean Dictionary 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicalGems 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicComets Screensaver 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicCut 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicDisc 2.5.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicDoc 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicFivePlusLine 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicHelp 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicISO Maker 5.3 build 0199.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicJpgHtmlPager 3.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magiclab Zero Ad 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagiClick! 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicLink 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicMedia 3.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicMemo 2.0.1.330.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicMessage SMS 2.2.130b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicScore Classic 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicScore Maestro 4.108.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicScore School 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicSpeller for REALbasic (Windows) 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicSpeller for REALbasic 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicSync Lite 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicTextTyper 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicTracer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicTweak 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicViewer 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicVortex 1.8.168.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagicWake 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magikword 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagiName 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magitime Final Edition 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX Audio Cleaning Lab 10 e-version.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX audio studio 2005 9.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX Digital Photo Maker 2 1.53 build 513.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX Movie Edit Pro 4.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX Movies on CD & DVD 4.0 Demo 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX mp3 maker 10 deLuxe e-version 6.11 build 640.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX music maker 10 Demo 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magix Photo Manager 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magix Ringtone Maker 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MAGIX Webradio Recorder 1.02 build 319.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnalis PerfPro 2.01 build 1043.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnet Maker 1.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnetic Controls 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagneticTime Assist 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnificat Classical Collector Suite 1.01.0004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnificent Moose 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnificent Solitaire 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnifier 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnify 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnifying Glass 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magnolia 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magtax 2005.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Maguma Workbench 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Magus Crow 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MagyPath 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong 0.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Medley .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Quest .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Quest 1.139.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Solitaire 2 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Solitaire 2.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jong Solitare 2 3D 2.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jongg Premium 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah Jongg Wall 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mah-jongger 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJong (Pocket PC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJong 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJong 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Adventures 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Escape Ancient China 1.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Garden To Go 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Holidays II 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Jade Expedition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Journey of Enlightenment 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Mania Deluxe 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Medley 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Palace 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Quest 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Rain 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJong Suite 2006 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Towers Eternity 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjong Towers II 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg 5 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Deluxe 3D 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Master 4 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJongg Master Egyptian Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Masters 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJongg Solitaire 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MahJongg TetriX 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Towers .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Valentines 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mahjongg Variations 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for Alt-N MDaemon 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for CommuniGate Pro 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for Kerio MailServer 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for Merak Mail Server 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for MS Exchange Server 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for PostFix 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for QMail 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for SendMail 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Access Monitor for VisNetic MailServer 2.7d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Archive Pro 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Attachments Iconizer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Beacon (Mac) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Beacon (OS X) 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Bloc 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Box Dispatcher 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Broadcast 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Commander 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Convert 2.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Direct 2.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Exchange 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Expert Email Server 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Express Enterprise 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Express Professional 5.0.2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Factory 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Factory Home Edition 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Forward 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Forward 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Inspector 2004 4.0.20.135.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Junction 1.x.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Log 0.95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Magic Professional 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Marketing Console 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Merge Pro (OS X) 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Merge Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Merge Toolkit 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Notifier 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail PassView 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Preview 2.3a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Print 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Redirect 1.4.276.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Runner - Sender Side 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail SencerExpree Pro Version 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Sender Express Professional 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Shower 0.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Stamps 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Them Pro 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Trustee 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Validator 1.0.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail Whale 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail-Lock Outlook Add-In 1.1.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail.appetizer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail.dll 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail2disk 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail4ce E-Mail Compression Suite 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mail6 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MailAlert 2.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\mait ke janta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Manfred Mann - World of Mann.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mark Thomas - The Night The War Broke Out (Live 2CDs).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\marvel max.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Max Payne 2 XBOX NTSC.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\McAffee Virus Scan Enterprise 8 0i LIFETIME UPDATES NO SERIAL REQUIRED zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mckenzie Lee( JPG -1024X683 1280 X854 1600x1067 ).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mega pack of Sex ebooks.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Megaman X8 crack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MegaMan X8 PC.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mentors DVD-ROM [On the Path of Knowledge] Conspiracy Research.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Michael Ende - The Neverending Story [unabridged].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MICKIE JAMES -'mininova org'-.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MICKIE JAMES.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Micro Hebdo 425 (06 2006) pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Micro Hebdo 425 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Micro Hebdo Num 425 Du 08 Au 14 Juin 2006 FRENCH Scan eBook-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Micro Hebdo Num 426 Du 15 Au 21 Juin 2006 FRENCH Scan eBook-SCaN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Microsoft Office Professional 2007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Microsoft Office XP PRO (word, excel, powerpoint, outlook, access, frontpage, Publisher 2003)+extras.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ministry Of Sound - Clubbers Guide Summer 2006 [Split Mp3s][2006].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mission Impossible 3. SWESUB.iso.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mobile Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Modern Marvels - Mail Delivery DSR XviD K4RM4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Morocco high quality wallpapers pictures.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Motorola Mobile Phone Tools - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Movie Collector Pro v4 10 3 c 2006 Collectorz com 13 06 06 pass.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mozart - Piano Concertos 13 & 20, Piano Sonata K 280, 12 variations K 265 - C. Haskil.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mozart - Requiem K. 626 - Giulini.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\MP4 Codec.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Mscience SMS Server 5.10.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nacho Libre CAM Xvid SubAtom(KVCD).avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nacho Libre TS SVCD-PreVail[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Naruto - 038 - Narrowing the Field, Sudden Death Elimination [C-W] (HQ).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Naruto 311 [Jinchuuriki] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NBA 06 USA WORKING PSP LIGHTFORCE USA UMD [blackcats-games.net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nelly Furtado - Loose [2006][CD+2Vids+Cov]192Kbps.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nelly Furtado-Loose (with Covers) a DHZ Inc Release.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeroLinux v2 1 0 0 LINUX-DVT.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStat Agent 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Netster Instant Messenger (NIM) 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Netsticker 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStores E-commerce Shopping Cart for Dreamweaver 4.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStores E-commerce Shopping Cart for Dreamweaver MX- Windows 4.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStores E-commerce Toolkit 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStores FrontPage 2000 2002 Shopping Cart Addin 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStores Shopping Cart SW Dreamweaver MX 2004 8 4.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStorm demo optional music file .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStorm demo v.10.51b .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetStudio Easy Web Graphics Premium 1.5.201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSuperSonic 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSupport DNA 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSupport DNA Helpdesk 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSupport Manager 9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSupport Protect 1.0.0.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSupport School 8.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSurity Bridge 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSwitch 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetSwitch 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTaskExec 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTerm (32-bit) 4.2e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTests 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTime 2.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTime Server & Client 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTime Server 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetTools 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetUnderdogs Savin' Screens in Space 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetUp 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetUSB 3.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Netvantage Functional Tester 2.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetVeda Safety.Net 3.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetView 2.94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Netvision 2.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetVisualize Favorites Organizer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetVizor 4.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetVoyager 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetVoyant SBS 3.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWalk (PocketPC, ARM) 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWalk 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWare Control Center Enterprise Edition 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWare Systray Utility 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Netwatch 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWatcher 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWatcher 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWatcher 2000 1.0.251.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Administrator 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Administrator's Toolkit 7.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Anywhere Personal Edition 2.07.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Asset Monitor 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Asset Tracker 2.12.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Assistant 4.1 build 2393.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Auditor 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Browser 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Chat 1.41.0326.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Client Discovery 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Config Manager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Configuration Management Standard 6.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Console 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network DeepScan 2.5 build 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Device Monitor 1.0.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Drive Manager 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Eagle Monitor 4.9 build 329.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Eagle Monitor 4.9 build 345.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Emulator 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Equipment Performance Monitor 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Event Viewer 5.0.0.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Intelligence 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Inventory Expert 2.10.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Inventory Lite 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Inventory Manager 3.0j.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Inventory Master 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Inventory Monitor 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network LookOut Administrator 1.9.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network LookOut Administrator Professional 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Magic 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Management Suite 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Master 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Mechanic 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Monitor 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Monitoring Master 4.6 build 307.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Monitoring Suite 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Online Monitor 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Password Changer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Password Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Probe 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Probe 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Protocols Handbook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Protocols Handbook 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Screenshot 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Searcher 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Server Suite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network SpeedCard 1.3 build 453.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Spy 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Statistics 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network SuperFax 7.0.404.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Supervisor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Telescope Control 0.2.0 1754.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Time Client 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Time System 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Toolbox 3.0 beta buld 78.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Tools Kit 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Traffic Monitor 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Virtual Serial Port Driver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network Visualizer - CCNA Network Simulator 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Network+Cert for CompTIA Exam N10-002 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkActiv AUTAPF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkActiv PIAFCTM 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkActiv Scanner 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkActiv Web Server 3.5.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkGazer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkProcMonitor 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkSearcher 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkSucker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkTwister 1.5.37.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkUnplugged 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetworkView 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWorx 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetWrite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetXedLT 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetXP 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetXpression 3.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetXtract Personal 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetYAK Voice Client 1.10.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZero Voice 1.0.3476.6913.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Stencils for Visio 200020022003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for AutoCAD 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for iGrafx 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for netViz 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for PowerPoint 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for SmartDraw 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for Visio 2000 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Symbols for Visio 2003 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Universal for Visio 20002002 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoom Universal for Visio 2003 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoomAV Solution for Visio 2000 and 2002 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoomAV Solution for Visio 2003 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NetZoomAV Stencils for Visio 200020022003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuChat 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neufelius Evolution 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuMemo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neural Networks - DCT for Face Identification 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neural Noise Synthesizer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuratron AudioTune Professional 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuro Enhancer Self Help 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuro Enhancer Vocab Edition 0.0.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuro Hunter demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuro-Programmer 2 2.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuroDesigner Sports Analyzer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuromixer AVmixer Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuron Developer Studio 1.0 b7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuron Java Disassembler 1.0 b7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuron PE Disassembler 1.0 b7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuron Visual C++ 1.0 b7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neuron Visual Java 1.0 b6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuroProgrammer 2 Pro 2.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuroSolutions 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuroSolutions for Matlab 1.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NeuroSpeech Addons 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevada Landscapes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevel Password Creator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Never Offline 3.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights An Ancient Heart Campaign .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Assassin Shadows in Shander Campaign .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Birthright of the North Campaign .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Catapults module .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Chess Court mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Community Expansion Pack (exe) 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Community Expansion Pack (zip) 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Community Expansion Pack 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Community Expansion Pack v1.5 patch (exe) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Community Expansion Pack v1.5 patch (zip) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Contest of Champions map sampler .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Contest of Champions module .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Dance Club module .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Hordes of the Underdark - 01 Preloader mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Hordes of the Underdark v1.64 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Hordes of the Underdark v1.65 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights LOTR Sons of the Steward Campaign .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights LOTR The Dunedain Campaign .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Naval Battle module .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Shadows of Undrentide v1.64 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Shadows of Undrentide v1.65 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Template skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Update 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights Updater skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights v1.64 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights v1.65 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Neverwinter Nights War Wizards module .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevron .NET Vision Enterprise Q1 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevron .NET Vision Professional Q1 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevron 3DChart for ActiveX 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevron Chart Editor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nevron Help Assistant 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Dominoes 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New DragonRaja 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New England Patriots Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New England Patriots Winamp Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New England Snow Screen Saver 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Grove Dictionary of Music (HTML).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New King James Bible (NKJV) for the Tablet PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Mail Notifier 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Orleans 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Orleans Muse 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Star Soccer 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Star Soccer 2 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Star Soccer 3 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Unreal Tournament demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Video Joiner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Video Splitter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New World Order 1.4 to 1.43 patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New World Order 1.42 to 1.43 patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New World Order 1.43 to 1.5 patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Year Celebrations Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Year Fireworks Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New York City Screen Saver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New York City Screensaver 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New York NY Bar Exam Review Outlines 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Zealand 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\New Zealand in Pieces 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newbie Task Manager 1.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newbie Web Automation 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newborn Feed, Pee, and Poop Tracker 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewGen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewmanHaas Racing demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\newObjects Active Label ActiveX 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewObjects Active Local Pages 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\newObjects IE ScriptBar 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newpen 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NEWS 4.3 - Olap viewer 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Central Lite 1.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Desktop Scrolling Bar Pro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News File Grabber 3.4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Headlines 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Jungle Blog and RSS Reader 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Rover 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News scrolling in window title (rss-xml) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Ticker Application Bar 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\News Watch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsAloud 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsAware Author 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsBin Pro 4.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsBreak 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsFan 1.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsFinder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsGator Media Center Edition .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsgroup Commander 8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsInABox 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsKaster 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsKeeper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsland for Windows Mobile 2003 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsland for Windows Mobile 2003 Smartphone 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsland for Windows Mobile 5.0 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsland for Windows Mobile 5.0 Smartphone 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsLeecher 2.1 Final.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsletter 2.1 build 227.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsletter Ease 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsletter Publisher 8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsMac 3.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsMac Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsMaker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsman Pro 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsNose 1.4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newspaper Manager II 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsPiper 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newsplorer 1.1 build 31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsPro 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsRaider 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsReactor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsShark 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsStand Reader 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewsTicker Collection 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NEWT Freeware 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newt Professional 2 build 2306.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewTimes Scheduler .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewtPad 1.5e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewView Graphics' File Viewer 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewWayService 2.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewzAlert Composer 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewzCrawl 1.1.0.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewzCrawler 1.8 build 3312.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Newzie 0.9.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewzSpider 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NewzTrix 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexagon DeathMatch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexcal 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexgen Server SDK 3.1.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Next 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Next Generation Grade Book 3.79.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NexTag Toolbar 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexthaus SyncJe for Outlook 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextPage 2.0 build 1217.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextPatientPlease 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextStart 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextStart Corporate 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextUp Talker 1.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NextWord 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexuiz .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexuiz 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexus Imager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexus Terminal 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexus The Kingdom of the Winds 5.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nexusion 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NexySMS 1.5 build 0.244.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Ferret 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Fever 2000 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Forecaster 7.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Head Coach updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Office Pool 2005 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Pool 2006 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Pool Tracker 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFL Woofpool 2004 9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFO Creator 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NfoNak 6.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nForce Unified Driver (Windows 2000XP) 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nForce Unified Driver (Windows 98SEMe) 4.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFOView 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFSAxe 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NFT-TV 1.3.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nFTP 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NGASM 80868088 Assembler 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nGeneration 1.1.3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NGWave 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NH Backup 3.0 Build 51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NH's PictureSort 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NH.323 - Core Library 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHE Plus 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nHide 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHK Audio Lessons.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL '96 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 06 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 06 patch 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 2000 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 2001 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 2002 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 2003 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 98 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL 99 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Eastside Hockey Manager 1.0.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Eastside Hockey Manager 2005 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Eastside Hockey Manager Fast Starts pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Eastside Hockey Manager patch 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Powerplay '98 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHL Trivia Challenge 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NHLBINAEPP Asthma Guidelines 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NI-Spektral Delay 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Niagara Falls 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Niagara Falls 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nibiru Age of Secrets demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice Dice 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice One Backup 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice PDF Creator 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice Rabbit 1 (mac).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice Rabbit 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice Recorder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nice Start 2.5 build 50319.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NiceCalc (S60) 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NiceClock 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NiceLabel Express 4.0.3 build 596.603.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NicePlayer 0.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicepods Conversion Table 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicepods Home Inventory Recorder 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicepods Student Helper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicera Capturer 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NiceSQL 4.9.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nici 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nick Blockade 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nick Checkers 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nick Chess 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nick Video Jigsaw Jam 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicker 2.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicky and Paris Hilton Sexy Hot Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nico's Backup 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nico's Commander 5.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nico's Mailer 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nicolette Sheridan Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NicTime 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nifty Photo Publisher 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Night Audit Accelerator 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Night City 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Night Raiders Team alpha (Serious Sam The Second Encounter) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Night Shift 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Night Sky 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NightCal 0.7.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightmare Creatures demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightscape Creations 3D Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightscape Creations Fantasy Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightscape Creations Nature Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightscape Creations Sci-Fi Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nightscape Creations Space Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NIH Image 1.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nihilist demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nihongo Machine 3.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nihuo Web Log Analyzer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nikiSort 1.0.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NikiTime 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NikNak 2004 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nikon Coolpix 990 (Serial) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nikon Coolpix 990 (USB) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nikon LS-30 Firmware 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nikon View Coolpix 900s Digital Camera Driver 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NikPad 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NikSaver 1.5.1 build 149.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nimbus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nimea 1.0FIN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nimiq 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NinethSense TransEasy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ningpo Mahjong 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NINJAM Client (OS X) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NINJAM Client 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ninjets XF 0.47.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NirExt 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nisus Writer Express 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NiteLites 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nitro Family official demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nitro PDF Professional 4.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NitroBOOT 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nitto 1320 Challenge 1.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Niveus Pocket Remote 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NJoyNow Desktop Utility Software 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NJStar Asian Explorer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NJStar Communicator 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NLauncher 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nLite 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NM Bookmark Mania 2.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NM Clock Reminder 2.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NM Gun Collector Software 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\nMacro Recorder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NMath Analysis 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NMath Core 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NMath Matrix 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NMath Stats 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NME - Nord Morph Editor 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NMP3 Ripper 0.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NnBackup 2.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NnCron 1.89.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NnCron Lite 1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NNTP for Outlook 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NNTP Wizard ActiveX 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Brakes 4x4 Racing demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Escape updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Fly Zone Screensaver 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Fly Zone Screensaver 2.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Hands Holdem 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Limit Texas Hold 'em Poker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Man's Land demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No More Cookies 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No More Diallers 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Nonsense Screen Saver 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever 2 A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever 2 A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way map pack 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever 2 Multiplayer Demo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever 2 Toolkit .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever Mega Mix demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Lives Forever Source Code 1.003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No One Shoots Forever 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NO Q Caravan & Campsite Reservation 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Sales Calls 4.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Smoking Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Spam Today for Servers 2.3.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Spam Today for Workstations 2.3.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No Trace 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\No-IP DUC (Dynamic Update Client) 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoAds 2006.02.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoAdware 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noah's Adventures 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nobasoft Save Attachments 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noble Ape Simulation 0.675.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noble Stallions Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoBrainerNet 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoCache 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoClone 3.2.60.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nocture Voodoo blit emulation driver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nocturnal Slave Skin for Media Jukebox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nocturne demo #1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nocturne demo #2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoCUT 1.001a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NOD32 Standard Version (Windows 9598Me) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NOD32 Standard Version (Windows NT2000XP) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nodes Of Yesod 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nofeel FTP Server 3.2.3246.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoFooling 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NOHO Tournament Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noise Buster 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noise Reduction 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NoiseMaker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noiseware Professional Plug-in 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Noiseware Standard Edition 2.5.1 build 2511.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nok-Nok 1.2.08P.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia apps games wallpapers and more ****.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia Composer Made Easy (Notes To Numbers) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia Contact Sender 1.4b6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia Security Administrator Test #1 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia Snake 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nokia Windows 9598 Monitor Driver 81498.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\NokiaFree Unlock Codes Calculator 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Nouvelle Vague - Bande A Part (2006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Number Stations zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&K Print Watch 3.21.1112.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&K Printer Viewer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O BlueCon XXL 5 build 414.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O CleverCache Professional Edition 6.0 build 2260.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O Defrag Professional Edition 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O Defrag Server Edition 8.0.1341.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O DiskRecovery 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O DriveLED 2.0 build 383.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O SafeErase 2.0 build 554.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O&O UnErase 2 build 945.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O'Share 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O-Anywhere for Palm OS 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O-Anywhere for Pocket PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O.D.T. demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O.R.B. Off-World Resource Base 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\o2c_2Go 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\O2Jam 3.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oasis .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oasis 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oasis-Poker Pro 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OasisClientManagerSB 2 release 1 build 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OasisISManagerSB 2R1B2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oasys Columbus Personal Edition 3.1d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObalaNETter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oberland Standalone 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Export for AutoCAD 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Export for IntelliCAD 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Import for 3D Studio MAX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Import for AutoCAD 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Import for IntelliCAD 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Import for Rhino 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OBJ Import for SolidWorks 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Object Activator 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Object Dropper 3D 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Object Fix Zip 1.5 build 18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectBar 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectBuilder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectDock 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectLand 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectMapper .NET 0.99.408.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectRescue Pro 4 build 143.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Objects in the Sky 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Objectscope 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectView Professional Edition 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectView Standard Edition 2.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ObjectWipe 1.5 build 87.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oblivion - DLCMehrunesRazor [official] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Obrut 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Obscure demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Observer 2.7.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Obsidian demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Obsidian Menu for Dreamweaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Obulis 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OC Conversion Pro 1.2.6.160.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OCCD 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Occupancy Saliu Paradox 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Coasts Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Commander 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Express 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean FTP Server 1.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean GenRap 2006 build cur11_20060118106_dotnet.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Life Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Mail Server 1.1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Sunsets Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Views 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean Waves 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocean's Twelve Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OceanDive 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oceanside Adware Spyware Removal Program 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oceantiger's Editor 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OCR-TextScan 2 Word 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OCRPro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OCS Word Search 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Octaga Player 2.0.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Octopuzzler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ocular Ink 0.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oculus (OS X) 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oculus 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oculus Layout System 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odbc 4 All 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBC FTP Server 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBC Router DR3-M16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBC2CSharp 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odbc2xls 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBCSDK for Windows DR3.M11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBCView 3.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBiC Open Database Internet Connector 1.6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODBscript 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OddCraft 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OddMaze 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OddMoon 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oddnoid 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odds On Texas Holdem Calculator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odds Wizard 1.80.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odds Wizard 1.90.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oddworld Abe's Exoddus demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oddworld Abe's Oddysee 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odigo Messenger Force (for the Pocket PC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODIR 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odium demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODLog 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODLog X 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odo 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odometer Keeper 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odometer Recorder Pocket PC 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Odontoplus 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ODQ Mortgage Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE Backup 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE Duplicate Remover 1 build 300.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE Min2Tray 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE Quick Tools 4.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE Viewer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OE-Mail Recovery 1.7.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OECombo 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OEM - ANSI Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OEM Logo Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OEM PCbuilder 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OEM-DIY 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OFCManager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Off-Road ******* Racing demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offbeat Server - Developer Edition 1.0.0p.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office 2000 HTML Filter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office 2000 HTML Object Tag Vulnerability Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office 98 Unique Identifier Updater .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office ActiveX 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Anywhere 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Backup 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Browse 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Control 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Diary 2006 3.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Image Exporter 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Keeper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Key 6.5 build 971.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Life 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Mail 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Manager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Organizer 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Password Recovery Key Light 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Password Remover 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Surveillance 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Tracker 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Viewer ActiveX Control 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Add-in Expanded Help File .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP and .NET Style ActiveX Menu Control 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) client.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) full-file update.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Global IME (Japanese) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Global IME (Korean) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Global IME (Simplified Chinese) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Global IME (Traditional Chinese) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Korean Language Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Simplified Chinese Language Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Tool Traditional Chinese Language Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Update Additional Help Files .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office XP Update Small Business Tools 2000 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Yoga 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office Yoga for PC 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Office2PDF Converter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeAid 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeCalendar for Microsoft Outlook 2.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeCenter Planner 2.1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeClip Premium Suite 6.9.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeFIX 5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeIns 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeIntercom 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeJunior 1.0.1918.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePax 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePDFplus 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePoltergeist 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePool 2005 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePopup 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficePrinter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeReady Professional 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeSalvage 4.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeSuite Professional 7.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeTime 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeView Pro 3.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfficeWorx Professional 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Athens Paraplegic Olympics Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Equestrian Olympic Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Olympic Cycling Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Olympic Track and Field Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Olympic Volleyball Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Spam Filter for MS Outlook 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Spam Filter for Outlook Express 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Xanga Toolbar (Firefox Version) 4.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Official Xanga Toolbar 4.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline CHM 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Commander 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Downloader 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Explorer 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Explorer Enterprise 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Explorer Pro 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offline Navigator 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offshore Sailing 2.00.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Offsiter 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OffTimer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OfotoNow 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ogg Vorbis encoder for Windows 1.0 RC2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ogg-Vorbis 1.1 encoder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OggVorbis EncoderDecoder Controls 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OGphoto Autumn Screensaver 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oh PShaw 1.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ohaychess 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ohNotes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OHTrader 1.0.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OIDS 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OIDS.X 10.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OidView 2.6.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oil & Gas Investment Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oil Painting Assistant 3.0.2007.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oil Tycoon 5.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OilProp 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okapiland Explorer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okapiland Search Toolbar 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OkCanvas 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okijet 2010 Printer Driver 1998.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 16N Printer Driver 8897.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 6e Printer Driver 31497.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 6ex PCL Printer Drivers 81497.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C PCL Printer Driver (Windows 95) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C PCL Printer Driver (Windows 98) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C PCL Printer Driver (Windows NT 4.0) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C Postscript Printer Driver (Windows 95) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C Postscript Printer Driver (Windows 98) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C Postscript Printer Driver (Windows NT 4.0) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata Okipage 8C Postscript Printer Driver (Windows NT 3.51) 102898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okidata OL 600e Printer Driver 51697.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okipage 4W Drivers 12397.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okoker CD&DVD Burner 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okoker Password Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okoker Sudoku 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oktoberfest Wacky Wiessen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Okus 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OL2000 Microsoft Outlook 2000 Update .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Olaf & Elmar in the Castles of Nabokos 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLAP Browser Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLAP ModelKit 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OlapX Application 3.3.0.156.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLCalendarSync 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Old Glory 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oleansoft Hidden Camera 250-in-1 2.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oleansoft Lite Photos 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLEDB Direct Components Suite 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLfax 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLfolders 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OLFolderSync 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OligoChecker 2.20.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OligoChecker X 2.20.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OllyDbg 1.09d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omaha Hi Poker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omaha HiLo Hand Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omea Reader 2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Basic 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Basic 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Drive Mach1 2006 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Enterprise Manager 1.5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Messenger 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omega Tweaker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmegaBid 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmegaChart 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmegaDarts CorkIt 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OMNESTdemo 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni Accounts 7.1.38.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni Auction Builder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni Net Monitor 6.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni Page Professional 15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni-Boot 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni-NFS 4.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni-NFS Server 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omni-X for Windows 6.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniChex Web 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniDictionary 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniDiskSweeper 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniFleet Pro - Single-user 9.1.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniFleet Shop 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniFormat 7.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniGraffle 3.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniGraffle Pro 3.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omnik 1.1.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniObjectMeter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniOutliner 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniPeek Personal 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniPing 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omniquad Desktop Surveillance Personal 6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omniquad Desktop Surveillance Personal Edition 6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omniquad Instant Remote Control 2.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omniquad MyPrivacy 5.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Omniquad Total Security 2005 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniRemote 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniSolve 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OmniValue 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On Line Timer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On My Pod 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On the Ball 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On the Oche 3D Arcade Darts 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On This Day in History 2006 5.1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On Time 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On-Ex 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On-screen Ruler 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On-Tap PostScript 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2 Flix Exporter 8.004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2 Flix Professional 8.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2 Flix Standard 8.005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2Share for Winamp 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2Share MCE 1.1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2Share Pro - UPnP Media Server 3.0.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\On2U 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onadime Free Player 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnBelay 2 build 012.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onbidder 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Once Twice Thrice 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Once Upon a Knight 1.0 to 1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Once Upon a Knight 1.1 to 1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Once Upon a Knight demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnCourt 5.0 build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnCradleOn 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnCue Audio Mixing System 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnDemandInstall 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnDO SIP Server 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Cat Doodler 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Cat File Manager 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Cat Image Squasher 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Cat Picture Printer 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Cat Viewer Free 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Click PDF 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Man Band 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Million Items Wholesale. 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds 2090 Patch 2123.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds 2090 to 2095 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds 2095 to 2096 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds 2096 to 2097 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds 2097 to 2100 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Must Fall Battlegrounds demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Picture Is Worth One Thousand Words 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Piece 193-194-195 VOSTFR.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Rep Max Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Smart Cookie 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Special Edition Library 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Time Pad 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Vision - Church Membership Software 5.17.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One Week 2.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-Click Audio Converter 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-click CD Converter 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-click CDDVD Writer 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-click Multimedia Jukebox 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-click Ringtone Converter 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One-click Tag Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\One4000IP 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneClick Encryption Software 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneClickChat 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneClickConvert 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneClickPlay 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneFinger Task Switch 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneFinger ToGet 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneFinger WinWord 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onefog Desktop Shooter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ones 2.0.323.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneScan 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneStep Accounting Professional Edition 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneStep Accounting Standard Edition 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\oneStep.exe 1.201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneTime 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneView 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneWebClick 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oneworld Time for the Palm 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OneWorldStoreFront 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onfolio 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oni 1.36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oni demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ONI Payment Processor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onimusha 3 Demon Siege demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onlife 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Announcer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Armor 1.1.1.782.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Armor Antivirus+ 1.1.1.782.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Backup Manager 4.6.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Casino Winning Systems E-book 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Conference Recorder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Functions Stock Quotes 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Live TV 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Meter XP 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online News Screensaver 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Orphan Sponsorship (OOS) 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Poker Genius 1.5.313.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Radio Tuner 1.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Shop Creator 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Time 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online To-Do List Manager .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online Tools - Exchange Rates 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Online TV Player 2.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineBandit 3.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineCall 2.50.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineEye 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onlineeye Pro 1.4.9b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnLineLive 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineMontage 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlinePokerNotes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineRS 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineSafetyShield 1.1.124.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineShop 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlineTV 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only Dogs Screen Saver 1.2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only Kittens Life 1.2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only Kittens Screen Saver 1.2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only PCTools All-in-One 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only Roses Show 1.2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Only Silent Wave 1.2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlyDirCopy 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlyFiles 6r.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlyGoodCookies! 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnlyMe 5.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnRoad Expense 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnRoadSafe 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnRoadSafe for BlackBerry 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnScreen 1.75.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnSet Office 1.1 rev 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnSet Office 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ONSPEED 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnTime 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnTime 2005 for VS.NET 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnTime 2005 Small Team Edition 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnTour 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OnTour 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ontra Presentations 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ontrack PowerControls 3.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Onyx Ceph 2.6.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OO-Structure Maker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OOBOX iTuner 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oobox Metronome 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OODogs 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oogle Woogie 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ooze 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opanda DigitalFilm 1.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opanda IExif 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opanda PhotoFilter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Oparin Clock 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OPC Server for Siemens 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OPCNetListener 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OPCWare Client Developer 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open and Save Dialogs Toolkit 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Cellar 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Contacts 3.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Fitness 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Fitness 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Music System (OMS) 2.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Range Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Relay Checker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Sesame 2.1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Sesame Spam Blocker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Site Editor 0. 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Subfolder 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Transport Extras 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Transport Update 2.6 (142000).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Video Capture 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Video Converter 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Video Joiner 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Watcom CC++ 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Water Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Water Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open Your Daily Newspaper and Make Money 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Open+ 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenAuction Ticker for eBay 1.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenCanvas Plus 4.06E.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenCV 3.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opendir Viewer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenedFilesView 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenExpert 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Openfind Enterprise Search 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenFX 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenGL Development Kit 1.0b1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenHalt 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenLink Data Access ODBC Lite (DB2) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenLink Data Access ODBC Lite (Informix 9) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenLink Data Access ODBC Lite (MS SQL server 6.x72000) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenLink Data Access ODBC Lite (Oracle 8i) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenLink Data Access ODBC Lite (Progress 9.1b) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenMac 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenMind 2 build 101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenOffice 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenOffice.org 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenPoint Issue Tracker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenSebJ 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenSezMe 1.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenSourceSaver 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenUp 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Openwares IE Security Patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Openworld FlashPresenter 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Openworld Presenter Plus 1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenWYSIWYG 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OpenzUp 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera 8.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera 9 beta 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera 9 beta 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera Browser 8.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera BufferZone Security 1.90-11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opera Full 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opie &amp; Anthony 2006-06-13-O&amp;A (JB-64kCF) mp3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Opie &amp; Anthony 2006-06-16-O&amp;A (JB-64kCF) mp3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\OReilly IPv6 Essentials 2nd Edition May 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Orgazmo 1997 Unrated DVDRip XviD-SChiZO.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\owned1xy gif.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-39K Airacobra for CFS2 2.9.60418.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-Encryption Suite 3.6.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-EncryptMail for Outlook 1.6.4.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-Jongg 5.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-Net Detective 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-pack 2002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-Ping Tools 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P-Scan 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P.I. Protector 4.0.0.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\p1001 toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Backup 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Barrier 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Doctor 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P File Sender 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Messenger 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Music Jukebox 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P Share Spy 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2P TV Recorder 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P2PBazaar 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P7 Fax 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\P7mViewer 4.0.31.36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PA Home Router 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PA Server Monitor Pro 3.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PA Storage Monitor Pro 3.1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pabx Billing System and Hotel Management 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pac Man demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pac Saver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pac the Man 2 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pac the Man X 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacBomber 1.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacco Quest 3D 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacDoom 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacElephant 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacestar UML Diagrammer 5.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacFish 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pachinko a Go Go 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PachinkoSaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific DMS 3.5.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific General demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific Gunner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific Northwest - Scenes from Oregon and Washington 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific Storm demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacific Warriors demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacifist 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pack1 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Package Tracker (Classic) 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Package Tracker 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Package Tracker Widget 2.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PackageCleaner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PackageValidator 1.0 build 1412.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Packet Analyzer Enterprise Edition 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Packet Analyzer Professional Edition 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Packet Sniffer SDK 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacketAlarm 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacketAlarm UTM 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacketStuff Network Toolkit 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PackMan - Package Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacMad 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacman 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacMan 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacman 2002 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacman 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacMan Adventures 3D 2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pacman3D 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacPC 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacQuest 3D 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacQuest 3D 3.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacRush 1.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacShooter 3D 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacsPrinter 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PacsScanner 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paczka książek cz.I od 1 do 100 [.doc] [.rtf] [.txt] [PL].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pad 2.7b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pad 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pad Magic 2006 2.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pad+ 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PadEditor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PADexpress 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Padlock 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PadLock Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PADManager 1.0 build 27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PadPlus 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paessler Netflow Tester 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paessler Site Inspector 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paessler SNMP Tester 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paessler URL Recorder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Page Generator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Page Promoter 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Page Promoter 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Page Update Watcher 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageBreeze Free HTML Editor 3.0e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageCraft 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageDefrag 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageFix 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pageflix 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageFocus Draw 3.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageFocus Pro 6.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageFour 1.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageGate 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageHelper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageLock Website Copy Protection 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageMaker Update PostScript Printing 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageMark 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageMethods 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PagePainter Lite.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PagePit 1.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PagePlus SE 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PagePopupMaker 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PagePorter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageQ 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageR Enterprise 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageRank Checker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageScanner 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageScrape 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageSender 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageSentry 4.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageSpinner 4.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageSpy 1.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageSucker 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PageUpdater 8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pageville Shopping Cart API 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pageville Shopping Cart Editor 1.5.170.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pageville Shopping Cart Plug-in for FrontPage 2.02g.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paginate 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pagoo Internet Voice Mail 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pagos Spreadsheet Component 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pagos Spreadsheet Component for .NET 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pagos Spreadsheet Component for Java 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaieFie 2004 French 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller Chains mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller Compmode mod 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller dedicated server 1.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller demo 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller demo 3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller editor and tools 1.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller multiplayer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller patch 1.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller standalone server .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller v1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller v1.3 to v1.3.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painkiller v1.3.5 CPL patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint & Create 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Ball X-Wizard 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint By Number Time Tracker 1.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Defense 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Express 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Shop Photo Album 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Shop Pro 10.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint Shop Pro Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint-By-Grids 3.0.2406.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paint.NET 2.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintball 1.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintball Field Builder 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintBall II 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintBall II 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintball Manager Extreme 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintball Party 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintBox 2.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintBuster 11.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintCOST Estimator for Excel 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painted Flowers Jigsaw Puzzle 104pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Painter - Kids Colouring Book 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintfx 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paintings from I Love Prints 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaintStar 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pair Them Up 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pajama Sam Sock Works .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pak Audio Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pakistan Telephone Directory 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 01 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 02 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 03 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 04 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 05 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakNeurol 07 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakMed PakPsych 72 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakNutri 12 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PakVault 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL Computer Surveillance System 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL Evidence Eliminator and Tracks Eraser 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL Keylogger 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL PC Spy 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL Popup Killer and AD Stopper 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAL Registry Cleaner Optimizer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palcu Drawing for Children 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palette Panel 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palfun 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Alarm Christmas Edition Dec99.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Basic 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Biorhythms 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Commander .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Concentration 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Currency Converter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Debugger 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Desktop 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Desktop 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Desktop for Macintosh 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Desktop Utilities 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Dictate 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Direct Install 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Explorer 2.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Finance Genius 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Kings Corners 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Mirror (CE palmtop, SH3) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm OS Emulator 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Pocket Oxford English Dictionary 3.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Reader 2.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Scriptures Plus 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm SDK (Mac) 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Tipper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm Unit Converter 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm USAF Flight Log 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palm4Fix 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmaryCalc 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmaryClock 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmaryClock Wireless Edition 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmBFLThe Body for Life Companion 6.3.2c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palmbutler 2.2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmCard 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmCents 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmCrack 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmHide 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmIRC 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmMSN 0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPilot HotSync Manager 3.1.1 Updater 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPlex 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPM (Project Manager for Palm) 1.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPod Complete 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPR 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmPrint 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmShisensho 1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmToolBox 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Palmtumi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PalmWars Standard 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paltalk 8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paltalk BufferZone Security 1.90-7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAM - The Pocket Asset Manager 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pamela Anderson Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pamela Anderson with Tommy Lee XXX Uncut Video rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pamela for Skype - Basic Version 1.38a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pamela for Skype - Professional Version 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panasonic KV-S2055 Series ISIS Driver 1.76 (12198).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panasonic KV-S2055 Series TWAIN Driver 1.50 (12198).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panasonic KV-SS855 High-Speed Scanner Firmware 1.06 (12198).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panasonic KX-TD1232816308 Programmator .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panasonic KXL-D720 PCMCIA CD-ROM Driver 041796.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PanaVue ImageAssembler 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Assistant 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda BusinesSecure Exchange with TruPrevent 4.0.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Craze Gold 1.0.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda EnterpriSecure with TruPrevent Technologies 3.06.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Platinum 2006 Internet Security Promotional Version 10.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Platinum Internet Security 2006 10.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Quick Remove for Sasser.B .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Titanium 2006 Antivirus + Antispyware 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda Titanium 2006 Antivirus + AntiSpyware Promotional Version 5.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda TruPrevent Corporate 3.06.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda TruPrevent Personal 2006 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panda TruPrevent Personal 2006 Promotional Version 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PandaCam Widget 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandali Intelligent Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandamonium Plus 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandemonium 2 3Dfx demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandemonium demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandesa OfficeShare 1.3.2 build 23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PandoFrame 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandora Engine 20036.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandora News 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandora's Box .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandora's Box AOE II 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pandora's Box Patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaneKiller 1.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panel Commander 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panel Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PanelBar for ASP.NET 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PanIntegers 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pannasoft Ingenuity 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorado 3.3.1.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorama - Terrain Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorama BackPacker a0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorama Express 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorama Perfect Lite 1.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panorama The Beautiful Bung Corruption And The World Cup WS PDTV XviD-REMAX [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PanoramaStudio 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panoweaver 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pantone ColorWeb Update .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer Commander demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer Dragoon demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer Elite Action Fields of Glory demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer Elite Action Fields of Glory multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer General II demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Panzer General III Scorched Earth updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaolaZip 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Papara Tata 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paparazzi Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Papelmedia GS SoundFont SF2 Premium Plus+ 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper 2 PDF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Airplane 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Grid 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Harbour 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Label Maker 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Output Controlling 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Shredder 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Shredder 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paper Valet 2.1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperAgenda 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperBall 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperCut Quota 6.2.663.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paperiter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paperless Desktop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperlessPrinter 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperMaster Pro 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperPicture 2 DXF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperQuote '01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paperstore 2.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Papertape Calculator 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperToolsPro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PaperToolsPro 2005 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paprotka ScreenSaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PAPShareware (Plastic Animation Paper) 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Papyrus Library Administration System 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq File Share eFileGo 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq KeyLog 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq KeyLog Engine 2.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq PDF2htm 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq PDF2txt 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq PDFtools 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paq Queue Simulation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paquet Builder 2.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Par 3 Golf 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben Gif Animator 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Ball Buster 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Business Card Builder 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Case Agent Companion 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Cell Seizure 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Daily Journal 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Deck of Cards 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Decryption Collection Enterprise Edition 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Diet Tracker 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Download Manager 3.1 build 143.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's E-mail Examiner 3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Flow Charter 4.19 build 1790.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Icon Builder 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Label Builder 4.3.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's LAN Charter 4.19 build 1790.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Mah-jong 2.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Network E-mail Examiner 2.0.290.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's PDA Seizure 3.0.2.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Photo Wizard 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Registry Analyzer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Screen Capture 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Text Searcher 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Text-To-Voice 2.0 build 94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraben's Web Page Wizard 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paraclete 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradigm 3D Virtual Reality ActiveX Control 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradigm Lingua 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradigm PiDataCtl200 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradigm PiHyper200 ActiveX Control 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradigm World Facts and Tours 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradise Chat Online 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradise in Trouble 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradise Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parador File Protection Personal Edition 1.0.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradox Direct Engine (ActiveX) 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradox Viewer 1.57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paradoxion 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParadoxRecovery 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon CD-ROM Emulator (Personal) 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Disk Wiper 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Drive Backup (Personal Edition) 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Drive Backup 8.0 build 231.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Drive Backup Server Edition 7.0 build 69.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Drive Copy 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Easy CD-DVD Recorder build 2004-10-08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Encrypted Disk 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Exact Image 7.0 build 27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Ext2FS Anywhere 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Hard Disk Manager (Personal) 6.01.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Hard Disk Manager 6.01.464.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon NTFS for Win 98 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Partition Manager (Personal) 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragon Partition Manager 7.0.1144.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paragraph Punch 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallaxis Cuckoo Clock 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallaxis iAlbum 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallaxis Winclip 3.2.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallel Greek New Testament 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallels Workstation for Linux 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parallels Workstation for Windows 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paralogix Level One 2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paranoia 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paranoid Android 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paranoid Spam Detector 2.0.120.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parashara's Light 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parasoft BPEL Maestro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parasol Wallop 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paratrooper for Nokia 9200 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paratroopers 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paratroopers 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParaWin ME Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parchisi 1.0.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pardon 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parent Server Changer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parent Timer 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parent Tools for AIM 2.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parental Control Reporting 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parental Control Tool 4.7 build 4.7.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parental Filter 0.251.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parental Key 2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parental Lock Guard 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParentalControl Bar 4.0.3.286.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parenting Assist 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parents 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParentSnooper 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pariah single-player demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paribus 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paris 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PARIS AUDIO Guide MP3 MP4 v. 5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paris Hilton Bikini Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paris Hilton Screen Saver 1.0f.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paris Hilton Screensaver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Paris Hilton Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parking Manager 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parlay Master Picker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parmen 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\parowozy wolsztyn.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parrot Capture 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parse-O-Matic Power Tool 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parsec LAN-Test .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParseMyLog 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parser Generator 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParseRat 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ParseWare 1.5.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Parsnips 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Particle Fire Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Particle Systems Screen Saver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Particle Text 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Particles 4 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\partido espana-ucrania mundial alemania 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partition Boot Manager 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partition Logic 0.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partition Table Doctor 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partitioned Query for MySQL 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partner Dictionary English-Chinese for Pocket PC 2.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partner Dictionary English-French 2.5.58.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partner Links 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partnership opportunities.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Party Bowling 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Party Guestware 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Party Poker 2006 - Premium Edition 1.1 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Party Pro for iPod 7.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Party-Pod Pro 7.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PartyDJ 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Partytime Player 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pascal Look 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pass First Certificate 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pass Shield 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pass-It 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pass-It-On Jokes 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pass2Go by RoboForm 6.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PasSafe Password Manager 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage 1995 Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage 3 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage 3 Christmas Edition 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage Express 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage Of Time 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passage Portal .NET 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passback for AOL Instant Messenger 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassBack for Ultrafunk Popcorn 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassCache 1.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passcape Internet Explorer Password Recovery 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passcape Outlook Express Password Recovery 1.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passcape Outlook Password Recovery 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passcape Win CD Keys 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassCheck 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassCrypt 2.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passenger 2.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passenger Professional 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassFolder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passgen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassMark SoundCheck 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassMonster 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassPhrase .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passphrase Keeper 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassPic 2.02 build 36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passport PC to Host 2004-3B30-4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassProtect InSight Home Edition 2.5.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassSV 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passtracker 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassVault Password Manager 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PassWallet 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passware Kit Enterprise 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Passware Password Recovery Kit 6.5 build 980.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Patch Making Programs AIO www.torrentsrock.org.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PBS NOW - 2006.06.16 - Oil Royalties (TVRip.SoS).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PC Starter Kit.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PC Study Bible 4 With Crack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PDFCreator-0 9 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Peachpit Press Macs on the Go Mobile Computing Guide May 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pete Townshend - 1996 - Best Of.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\peter kay's phoenix nights - send the buggers back mp3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pimp My Ride S05E01 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pimsleur Mandarin Chinese 1-3(Learn Mandarin Chinese).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pirates of Darkwater (All 21 episodes).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pogues-Rum Sodomy and The Lash[Colombo-bt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pokemon Chronicles - 03 - The Legend of Thunder (Part 3) [C-W].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pokemon Chronicles - 04 - Pikachu's Winter Vacation, Delibird's Dilemma, Snorlax Snowman [C-W].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pokemon Chronicles - 05 - The Family That Battles Together Stays Together [JDS][PM-DVD][992AC0DD] av.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Poker Wallpaper rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Popolocrois PSP EUR [solops2.com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PoPoLoCrois [EUR][English][PSP][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Portable Norton Partition Magic 8 05 - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PortableAppsCollection (PAC) Citizen Edition, For USB Flash pen drive or CD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Power Rangers Mystic Force S14 E14 Long Ago.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Power Rangers Mystic force S14 E15 Inner Strenght.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PowerISO 3 1 + Serial [iNFLUX-Torrents com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PowerISO v3 1 Incl Keymaker-CORE rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Powerman 5000 - Destroy What You Enjoy [New Album 2006].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Prentice Hall PTR User Mode Linux Apr 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Privacy policy.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Private X-Treme - Calling A Gigolo XXX [DVDrip].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Professor Steven E Jones - WTC Collapse - Chicago Conference 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Project ARMS Second Season.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PS2-NBA Street 3 (GamesTorrents).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PS2-SD Gundam Seed G Generation NTSC-JAP.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PS2DVD - Urban Chaos Riot Response [USA] [www GamesTorrents com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\PSX tntvillage org Ehrgeiz.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Psychonauts PS2 NTSC US.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Puzzle Challenge Crosswords And More PSP USA loads with Devhook.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Puzzle Challenge Crosswords and More USA PSP [WwW LiMiTeDiVx CoM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Pyro's Proxy and Security Kit ( and HUGE proxy list ) - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\QuickTime Pro v7 1 Multilingual + Keygen [Newest].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Bar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Drive Image 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Excel 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Firewall 1.05.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Guard 2.2 build 974.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Linux 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Mail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Name 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Studio Data Recovery 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Undelete 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-WIN 2000 Keyboard Switch 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Wipe & Clean 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R-Word Document Recovery 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\r.a.d chart 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R2V 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R6 Bill Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R6 Checkbook 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\R6 Home Inventory 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RA Document Organizer 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ra's Revenge (The Curse Of Ra - Mission Pack 1) 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ra's Vegas (The Curse Of Ra - Mission Pack 3) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RabbitContacts 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RabbitRadio Widget 0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Race Driver 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Race Manager 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Race War Kingdoms 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RacePrediction 2.2.47.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RacePro 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Racer 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rachel Hunter Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rachel McAdams Screensaver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rachel Sterling Thong Bikini Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Racing Buddy 4.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Racing Days (ARMXScale) 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Racing Math 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Racing Turtle FTP 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rackham Ornaments .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RackO-Dog 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Combobox 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Controls Q4 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Editor 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rad FTP 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rad FTP Applet 1.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Grid 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rad Inks Card Designer Standard Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Menu 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Navigation Q4 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Panelbar 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Rotator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Spell 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Tabstrip 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAD Treeview 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rad Upload Lite 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radagar Home Edition 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radagar Professional Edition 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radar Screensaver 1.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radar Website Monitor 4.5.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadarSync 2006 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radia 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\radiaL 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radianet SecureNet 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radiator 1.8.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radical Rebound 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio Station Plus 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio Time Player 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio UserLand 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio-Jupiter Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio2MP3 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radio365 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radioactive 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radioactive Decay Calculation Applet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioAgent24 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioBOSS 2.2.25.130.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioFree 0.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioLover 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioRipper 1.1c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radiosity 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radiotracker Platinum 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadioWorks 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radiuz Wizard 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radix 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight 4 Standard.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight APE DirectShow Filter 1.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight Filter Manager 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight MPC DirectShow Filter 1.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight Ogg Media DirectShow Filter 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight OptimFROG DirectShow Filter 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight PVA DirectShow Filter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RadLight TTA DirectShow Filter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RADMan 3.0.871.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Radmin Communication Server 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raduga 3.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAE Realtime Analyzer ENA 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RafaBot 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raffle Ticket 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RaffleBench Plus 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rafting Journal 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ragdoll Draw & Play 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ragdoll Masters 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rage of Mages demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rage of Mages II Necromancer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rage of Mages II Necromancer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RageWork 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raging Tiger The Second Korean War .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ragnarok Online Client EP.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAH AutoResponder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAH IP Monitor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RahmanImager Basic 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RahmanImager Professional 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raid Reconstructor 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RaidCalculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RaidenFTPD 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RaidenMAILD 1.9.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railfan Express 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Jam 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Pioneer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon 3 Coast to Coast expansion .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon 3 Patch 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon 3 patch 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon 3 [MusicFileShare.net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Railroad Tycoon II .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rails Across America updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rain Alerts 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rain Animated jigsaw Puzzle 48pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rain Cast 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rain Forest Adventure (OS X) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rain Forest Adventure 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Analyst Professional 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Designer Suite 1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Drops Buster .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Drops Buster Deluxe 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield 1.0 Patch 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield 1.52 Patch 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield v1.0 to v1.52 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield v1.41 to v1.5 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield v1.41 to v1.5 Win32 dedicated server .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield v1.51 to v1.52 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Six Rogue Spear 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Tactics! 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Text 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Text Editor 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Wars 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Web 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbow Web 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainbowpicker 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainforest Fairies 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainmaker Proposal 2.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rainy Screen Saver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raise Your Voice Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raised Panel Doors 5.90.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RakeHelper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAL Realtime Analyzer Light 2.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rally Championship Xtreme demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rally Masters Michelin Race of Champions demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rally Racers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rally Shift Updater 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rally Trophy demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM Def 2.6 XTreme.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM Idle LE 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM Idle Professional 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ram Magic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM Restore 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM Saver Pro 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAM-Shock Video Screensaver 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rambler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAMBooster 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAMBooster.Net 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamCal 2.00a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamClean 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamClean! 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamCleaner 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ramdisk 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamDisk Plus 8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAMDiskXP 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ramnicu Valcea 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ramses 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamSmash 1.2.27.2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RamTurbo 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rand McNally StreetFinder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rander 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RandGreg Radio Pro 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Car Game 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random House Webster's College Dictionary - Word Genius 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random House Webster's Unabridged Dictionary - WG 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Interger Generator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Media Copier 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Name Generator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Number Generator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Number Generator PPC 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Number Generator Pro 1.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Playlist Creator with Genres 1.0.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Signature Changer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Tagline Manager 4.6.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Random Word Generator 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\randoMaster 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RandomFill 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RandomNumbers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RandomWeb Screensaver 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rangelsoft Live-Studio 2.0.171.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rani Mukherjee Wallpapers 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rank Exec 1.8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rank Foster 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rank Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RankAttack Search Engine Optimization 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RankDummy 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ranking Toolbox 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ranking-Manager Professional Edition 1.0.17.121.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ranking-Manager Standard Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RankRobot 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rap-X 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid CSS 2006 7.1.0.67.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Email Support 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Evolution 2.2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Gunner 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Keyword 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Layout .NET Express 2005.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Meta-Tags 1.2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Mortgage Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid PDF Count 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid PHP Editor 2006 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Racer (PPC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Racer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Reminder 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Reminder Pro 2006 build 186.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid Sitemaps 2.0.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid SQL 7.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid TIFF Page Count 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid XSLT 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid-Emailer 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid-Pi 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid-Q BASIC Compiler BETA.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapid-Website 2.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidBATCH 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidData 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidDriver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidDXF 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidFalls 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidFire 1.0.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidGEN Pro 5.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidKey 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapidown 5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidReader 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidRip 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidShop 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidSp Trading Simulator 10.2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidSpell Web .NET 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RapidWeaver 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rapidweaver Fourms Widget 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raptor Audio 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAR (DOS & OS2) 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAR Password Cracker 4.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAR Password Recovery 1.1 RC16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rar Repair Tool 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rare Fonts[ZaiT].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAS Dial Up ActiveX 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RasDial Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RASMaster 1.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rasotech Business Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rasputin 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raster to Vector 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raster to Vector Converter 2.88.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raster to Vector Converter SDK 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\rasterREnew 2.8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RasterStitch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RasterVect 10.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RasTimer 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ratchet-X Commander 1.1.222.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RatheDG Cachalot System 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ration-it 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RatMaster 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RatMaster 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RatScan 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAUL 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAV AntiVirus 8 Full Engine Update 52003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAV AntiVirus Desktop 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raven's Gate 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Raw HTML Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAW PhotoDesk 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RAWConverter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RawShooter Essentials 2006 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RawXplorer 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ray Gun Pro AU 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ray Gun Pro DX 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ray Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ray's Spelling and Word Games 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayfract 2.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RayMan 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayman 3 patch 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayman 9210 9290 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayman demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rayman Gold demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rays 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RaySpace 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Razor 0.9.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RazorSQL 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Razzul 1.0.0.37.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RB SQL Reporting Server Publisher 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RB's Color Tic-Tac-Toe 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RBackup Remote Backup 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RBarcode 1D for .NET 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RBlinds 1.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RBrowser 4.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RC Converter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RC Localize 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RC Pit Crew 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RC-AirSim 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RC4 Stream Cipher Library 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RCalc 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rcallshop 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rcciit Technology File Splitter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RCDD Practice Tests from Boson 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RChart 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RChart for .NET 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RChart php Edition 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RCMS 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RColours 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rcolumn 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RCONFIG 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RD birthday reminder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RD-H30+ 2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RDatamatrixX 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rdex 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\rDirectory Community Edition 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Re-Volt demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reach for the Stars demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaCompressor 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaConverter Pro 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reactor Balls 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read Assistant 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read Genius 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read News 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read Receipt Remover 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read To Me 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Read-e 1.0.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readable Password Generator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readers 1.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readerware 2.98.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reading Acceleration Machine 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reading Comprehension Booster 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reading Shape-Up - Unit 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadingBar for Internet Explorer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readiris Pro 11 build 4704.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readiris Pro 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readit2005 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadMark Basic 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadMark Deluxe 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadMark Premier 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readme Builder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readme Creator 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadPal 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadPlease 2003 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadSQL 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadThemAll 1.86.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Arabic 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Chinese (Simplified) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Hiragana 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Kanji 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Katakana 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Korean 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadWrite Russian 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ready Address 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ready Pro (Italian) 8.4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readymade Website Prototype 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadyNotes 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadyPOP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Readytooler 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadytoPrint Organizer 4.77.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReadyWebService Toolbox 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaGallery 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaGIF 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaJPEG 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reaktor 4.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reaktor 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Ball 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Clipboard 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Cut 2D 5.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Digits ActiveX 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Apartment, Fixer, Investor Spreadsheets 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Assistant 4.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Calculator Suite 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Development Analysis 11.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Follow Up Software (REFUS) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Investment Analysis Basic 15.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Investment and Development Software V99K7k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Investor Manager 1.5.1519.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Notebook 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Estate Website Creator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Export Plug-in for Mac 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real GIF Optimizer 3.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Jigsaw Puzzle 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Lives 2004 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Myst test demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Option Valuation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Password Protector 2005 2.0 build 0404.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Spy Monitor 2.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Time - Job Pursuit 5.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Time Cleaner 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Time Ratings 4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real Track 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real US Flag Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real War demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real War Rogue States demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real-Draw Pro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real-Time History Eraser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Real-Time Quotes Downloader 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealAccount 1.2 build 190.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealArcade 1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realbasic 2006 release 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealEdge 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealGuitar 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reality Studio 2.0.1792.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reality4D 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realize Voice Lite 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realizer 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealLastLogon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Really Easy Backup 3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Really Random Numbers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Really Simple Text 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReallyEasyReader 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realm of the Shadow Drow (The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealMaps 5.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realmedia Converter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealMedia Studio 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realms 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realms of Magic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealNote Guitar Chord Dictionary 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealPlayer 10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realplayer BufferZone Security 1.90-11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealPokerOdds 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealPopup 2.6 build 167.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealProducer Basic 10.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealSPEED 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealStack 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtek AC'97 Driver (Windows 95) A3.89 (06072006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtek AC'97 Driver (Windows NT) A3.88 (05192006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtek AC'97 WDM Driver (Windows 98Me2000XP2003) A3.89 (06072006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtek RTL Gigabit and Fast Ethernet NIC Driver (Windows 98Me2000XP) 6.41 (05232006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtime Application Security 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealTime Cookie & Cache Cleaner 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtime Landscaping Photo 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtime Landscaping Plus 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtime Landscaping Pro 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealTimeQuery 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealTimeTracker for Microsoft Project Server 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealTools 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realtor Organizer Deluxe 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealTunnel 1.0.1-0250.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealtyJuggler Calculator 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealtyJuggler Calculator for Pocket PC 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealtyJuggler Deluxe 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealWorld Icon Editor 2006.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Realworth 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealZoom 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RealZoom Quartz 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reason 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReaWatermark 1.2.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReBak 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RebarWin 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebate Genie 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebate Pro 1.2.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebate Tracker 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebecca's Bash 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebecca's Colouring Book 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebecca's Letters & Numbers 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebel Decade 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebel Trucker demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\reBlog 1.3 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebol Programming for the Absolute Beginner 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\REBOLCore 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Reboot Buddy 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RebootEx 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebound 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebound Lost Worlds 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rebound Recharged .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recall Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RecallPlus Pro 3.1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RecallWorks Invoicing 2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ReCell 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recent Additions 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\RecentX 1.1 build 31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Receptionist Administrator Console 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recipe Archive 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recipe Box 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recipe Calc 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Recipe Center 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Record the memories with a digital camera.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Release 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rescue Me S03E03 WS DSR XviD-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\revista electronica y servicios elektor - 1981.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\revista trucos pc [1 - 12] [pdf].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rick Wakeman - 1984 (192kbps) [ProgRock].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rihanna - Unfaithful avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rise and Fall Civilizations at War German SFAlcoholCloneDVD-OPIUMBRANDNEW-WEBSEED[www.torrent.to].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rise And Fall Civilizations At War SFCloneDVD PROPER-iTWINS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rise of Nations Of Legends [FullDVD][Multi5-Spanish-En-Fr-It-Ge][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rise Of The Triad.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Robbie Williams - Complete Discography [mp3 - 320 kbps] [tntvillage.org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Robert Cray Band - Sweet Potato Pie.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rocco Invades Poland XXX Anal rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rock their summer with an MP3 player.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Roswell season 3, episodes 1-11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Rush for Berlin-How To Run it by Magneto nfo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ruth Ozeki - My Year of Meats (Unabridged) - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S&P 500 Stock Trading Calendar 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.C.A.R.S. updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl E3 2004 trailer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.T.D. Codes India 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.A.T. Pro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. 1.4 demo patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. English retail patch 1.2-1.4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. French retail patch 1.3-1.4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. German retail patch 1.0-1.4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. German retail patch 1.3-1.4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S.W.I.N.E. v1.4 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S1M Stock Quoter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\s2 (s~quad) Small Business Edition 1.0.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S2 Adept 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S2 Salon Scheduler 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S2-Pack 2003.08.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S3C Java Serverside Cache 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\S3xy Mariah Carey 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SA Report Series for FortiGate 1.1 b060212.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SA Report Series for Ipfilter 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAAPLL01 10 April 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saavor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SababaDC 0.674.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SABERpersonal 6.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sablotron 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sabotage 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sabotage on the Century Cauldron 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sabotain Break the Rules demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SabreWing 2 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sachi's Quest Demo 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred Demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred Plus expansion pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred Plus patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred v1.5 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred v1.6 Patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred v1.66 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacred v1.7 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice America map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Arena Muffin map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Ashvil map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Battlefront map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Black Death map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Blood Bowl map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Canyons map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Chad Ballot 2 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Chad Ballot map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Death Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Defend map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Desert of Death map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Dragon Mountain map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Face-off map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Flame Bowl map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Florida map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Forest map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Grassy Noll map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Green Lands map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Hands of Fate map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Itheria map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Jokers Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Kindred map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Kryps map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Meadow111 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Nowhere map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice One on One map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice patch 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice patch 3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Sacrifice Frenzy map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Sacrificial Dawn map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Scorch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Shadow map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Skeleton Desert map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Spyder's Paradise map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice Synergy map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice the Big map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice The Gloaming map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice the Grand 'Ol USA map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sacrifice the Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAD2CUE 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sada Private Messenger 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAEBR 1.26.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safari 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safari Enhancer 2.6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafariButtons 0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafarIcon 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safarp 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe & Quick Hide Files and Foldes 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Chat Universal Messenger With Parental Controls 1.8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Cracker 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe E-Mail Links Scout 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Eyes 2006 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Eyes 2006 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Families We-Blocker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Key 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Passage 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Place 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe Surfer 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe WinFile Ultimate Tech 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe'n'Sec 2.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe'n'Sec Plus Antivirus 2.0.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe-Docs 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe2Bid 1.1 build 21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safe2Net 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeBit 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeCryptor 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeDee 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeDog X 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafEEditor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafEEditor for Mac 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeGuard Pop-up Blocker Pro Free Edition 8.0e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeGuard PrivateDisk 1.0.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safeguard Protecting Your Privacy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeIT Desktop Security Suite 2006 (7.5.0.0).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeIT E-mail Shredder for Outlook 2003 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeIT File Encryption 2006 (7.5.0.0).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeIT File Shredding 2006 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeIT Secure Disk 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safelist Marketing eCourse 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safelist Marketing Revealed 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeLogon 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safely Remove 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeMail 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeNetUPS Minidriver 1.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafenSec Plus Anti-Spyware 2.0.854.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safepage 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeProtector 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safer Workstation 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaferSpace 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeSerial OCX Standard Edition 2.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeSex 0.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeShopper 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeShred 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeShred Pro 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safesquid Content Filtering Proxy 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafestMail Personal Edition 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeSurf 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeSystem 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeTweak XP 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Safety Net 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafeWallet 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SafO - SafestMail for Outlook 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saft 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saga CD Ripper 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sagata Regression Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sage Draughts 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sage for Firefox 1.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sage Password Recovery 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SageTV 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sahara Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sahara Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sahara Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sailor Moon Media Player 8.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sailors of the Sky demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SailTimer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saint Paint Studio 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saints and Sinners Bingo 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saints and Sinners Bowling demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saki Bomb 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saki Mobile for Pocket PC 1.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sala 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salaat Time 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalaryExpert 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salat Almanac 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales 101 5.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Cycle Manager (Palm) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Everywhere CRM for Windows Mobile 2003 2.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Everywhere CRM for Windows Mobile 5.0 2.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Manager Pro 6.0.2 build 1199.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Master LP (Le Perfectionniste) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Navigator 10.15c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Navigator Fast Track Lite 10.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Organizer 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales Secrets Revealed 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sales-n-Stats Free Edition 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalesAlarm! 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalesCart Standard 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaleSmartz Pro 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaleSmartz Pro 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalesStorm 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalesTax Mate 2.0.93.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salexo's No Limit Texas Hold 'Em Poker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salexo's No Limit Texas Hold 'Em Poker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salling Clicker 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salling Clicker 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salma Hayek Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salon Iris 5.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SalonSalon II 1.8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salsaroc Salsa Shines 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salsaware 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salt Lake City Olympic Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Salvo demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAM (Beauty Salon Software) 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAM - Skype Answering Machine 2.0 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAM - Small Application Modules 1.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAM Broadcaster 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sam's Gr-8 Page Toolbar for IE 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sam's Multi Tool 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sambar Server 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sambucus 2.3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Same Files Assistant 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SameGame 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SameWords 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sami FTP Server 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sami FTP Server 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sami HTTP Server 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAMInside 2.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SamLogic CD-Menu Creator 2004 4.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SamLogic MultiMailer 2005 4.0.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 - 2000 Roster Update 4.1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 1.1 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 1.25 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 All-Star Break 2000 Roster u .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 beta demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa High Heat Baseball 2001 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Sosa Softball Slam demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sammy Suricate 1.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\sammy winward pictures rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sample Champion Light 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sample PDA IT Support Policy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SampleCalc 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SampSonic Audio and Photo Jukebox 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sams Sams Teach Yourself MySQL in 10 Minutes May 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Samurai 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Samurai Blades On Deadly Ground 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sandboxie 1.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SANDRA Lite 2005.SR3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sandwarriors demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sango 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sanitarium demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SANmelody 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sannu's Agent Lite.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SannySoft Perl Editor Pro 3.1 build 186.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sanshowbean 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa Balls 2 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa Mail - North Pole Direct 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa On The Move Christmas Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa's Christmas Ride 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa's Email Express 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santa's Gift Drop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Santana-Very Best Of(Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAP RFC Pro 0.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAPEdit 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sapper++ 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sapphire 3.1 build 830.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sapphire Spires for Symbian Series 60 devices 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sapphire SuDoku 1.1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireBattery 01.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireButtons 02.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireEncrypt 04.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireFTP 05.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireGzip 04.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireIMEI 03.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireIrDA 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireMail 01.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SapphireRAS 09.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sarah Michelle Gellar Sex-E Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAS Professional Business Management 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SasCam Webcam Server 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SASuite 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAT & GMAT Practice Problems 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAT GRE Crash Course 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sat-Trakker Satellite Retailer Software 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sateira CD&DVD Burner 2.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Satellite Antenna Alignment 2.36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Satellite Image Browser 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SATextureLab 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saturday Night Speedway 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaturnClient 2.8.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SatWhere 1.1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saudi Arabia - Jeddah Pictures My side of the story.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saudi Arabia Riyadh Pictures The side you didnt see.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saurus CMS Free 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sausages 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sauver Personal Edition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sav ZAPI 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savage demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savage The Battle for Newerth demo 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savage The Battle for Newerth v2.0b to v2.0c patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savanna 2.1 build 1054.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savant Armor Quest (The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Save Flash 3 build 0066.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Save Flash Player 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Save Keys Undetectable 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Save Message 2.10 r2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Save2FTP 1.5.882.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaveBackup 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saved 1x01 (HDTV-SFM)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saved S01E01 A Day in the Life PROPER HDTV XviD-FQM [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaveDir 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaveForm 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaveHollywood 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaveIt 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saver Manager 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SaverNow 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SAVI Signaling Analysis and Visualization 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saving Account 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Savvy Clipboard 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saw DVDRip SWESUB XviD-TuFF.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saw II DVDRiP Swesub XViD-TuFF avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SawCutter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sawmill 7.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sawmill 7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sax21 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Saxon 7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Say Anything Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Say It With a Balloon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Say the Time 2006 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sayas Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SayOClock 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SB Oscillograph 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBE WebSystem 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBJV 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBMAV Disk Cleaner 2.76.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBMAV Disk Cleaner Lite 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBNews News Robot 9.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBox 2.165.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBS Asset Tracking 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBS Communique 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBS Quality Database 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBS Training Database 2.00.50912.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SBWcc WebCam Corder 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SC-DiskInfo 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SC-KeyLog Pro 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SC-Unimail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scadenze Light 6.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scadex Project Tracker 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCalculator (Motorola A780,C975,C980,E680,E100) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCalculator (Nokia 6230,6255,7260,3230,6630,N70) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCalculator (Siemens SK65,SL65,C65,C66,CX65) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCalculator (Sony Ericsson) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScalePhobia 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scam 101 Software 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scam Escrow Detector 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scam Sensor for Outlook 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scam Sensor for Outlook Express 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan and Sort It 6.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan Port 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan&Fill II 1c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan-n-Stitch Deluxe 1.1.9.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan2Email 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan2Text 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scan4Cover 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanAndSave 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanAsPDF 1.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scancat-Gold 8.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanDBX for Outlook Express 2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanFont 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanLite 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanMaster 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scanmetender Standard 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScannerManager 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scannet Pro 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanOrientator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scanout 1.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanR Whiteboards for Treo 700p 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanR Whiteboards for Treo 700w 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScanR Whiteboards for WM5 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCAR - Squadra Corse Alpha Romeo demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scarab demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scarabay 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\sCARface Raging Racing 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scarlet Grains 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scarlet Waves demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScatLab 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scatoms 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scavenger Hunt .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCEA 310-051 Exam Simulator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scene Composer Razor 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SceneDraw 1.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenes Of Christmas Screen Saver 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenes of Egypt Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenes Of Golf 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenes Of Winter Screen Saver 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SceneWriter Pro 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenic - Jingle Bells Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scenic Delight Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScenicUS.com 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCGrid 6.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SchedInspector 1.0.6.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduLAN 4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule 25 Limited Availability People 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule 3.5.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Complex Shifts for Your Employees 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Crew Assignments for Your Employees 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Daily Calls and Tasks for 20 Doctors 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Generator 1.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule It 3.0 revision 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Master 3.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Split Shifts for Your Employees 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Timer ActiveX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Wizard 2005 Automation Edition 3.73.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule Wizard 2005 Standard Edition 3.73.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedule XP 4.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleAssist Basic 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleAssist Deluxe 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleAssist Premier 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleAssist Reader 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scheduler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scheduler for Excel 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scheduler Pro Ocx 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SchedulerLite 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedules for 3 Shifts and 25 Employees 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedules2Go 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schedules4Team 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleUs Family 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScheduleUs Publisher 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scheduling Employees 2000 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schema (OS X) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schema 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schema Plus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schematic 3.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SchemaToDoc 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schemester 1.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schlumpiwutz 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schmaili 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SchnauzerSoft's AVC 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schneider Software Designer Component 1.3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scholar's Aid Lite 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScholarWord MLA Edition 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScholarWord MLA Edition 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Attendance Keeper 2.1.2.128.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Daze 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Focus 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Management System 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Management System 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Organizer 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Sleuth 2003 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Tycoon .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\School Tycoon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schoolhouse Bingo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schoolhouse Test 1.0.1274.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SchoolMarm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schoolremote Studio Gradebook 3.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Schredit 1.0g.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCI Java Photo Chat Server 3.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCI Photo Chat 3.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCI Photo Chat Server 3.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sci-Tek Gallery 3D Screensaver 1.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCICA Speech 0.2a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCICA Sudoku 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciCalc 2.1.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Science Helper For Ms Word 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Science Quiz 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Science Quizzes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scientific Advantage Calculator for Pocket PC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scientific Alarm Clock 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scientific Alarm Clock 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciFi Deluxe Adobe Audition Plugin 1.0c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition At64 2006.05.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition Complex 2006.05.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition Drives 2006.05.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition Graphics 2006.05.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition MP 2006.06.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition On64 2006.05.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciMark Standard Edition SP 2006.05.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciONE 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sciral Consistency for Macintosh 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sciral Consistency for Windows 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scirocco ADO Data Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scirocco DAO Data Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scirocco Take a Break 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scissors 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciTech GLDirect 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SciWriter 2.0.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCJP 1.4 CX-310-035 Exam Simulator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCMPX 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scobby Doo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scooter War3z demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scope2k4 1.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScopeDriver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScopeDriver X 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorch an Island 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorch an Island Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorched Planet demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorched Planet DOS demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorched3D 39.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Score a Million II 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Score! 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scoreboard Widget 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScoreCast 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scorekort 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScoreReadMidi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scores 1.1c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scotland Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scotland Yard Employee In Out Board 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scott's Space Invaders 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scotts Binary Clock 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scotts Wallpaper Switcher 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scout Enterprise Search 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble (Pocket PC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble 2 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble Blast .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble Blast 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble Complete 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble Download Edition 1.0.48.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble for Palm OS 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrabble Rack Attack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scramble 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scramble Free 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrambled 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrambled Submarine 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrambleIC 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapBook 1.11b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapBook for Firefox 1.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrapbook Max 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapDiary 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapDiary 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrape to Folder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrape to PDF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapIt Pro X 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrapland demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrapPanel (CE Palmtop) beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scratch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scratch Pad 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scratch to Win...nothing 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scratchboard 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScratchCalc 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScratchPad 1.2.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screamer 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screamer 4x4 1.2 European patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screamer 4x4 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screamer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screamer Radio 0.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen 2 WebFlash 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Babe 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Builder 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Calendar 6.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Calipers 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Calipers Mac Edition 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture 1.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture 2005.8.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture Master 2.9.5 build 733.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture Professional Edition 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Capture to Animation GIF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Compass (Mac) 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Compass 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Copy 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Doodler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Dragon VS4 Preliminary Draw Video Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Gear Pro 3.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Grab Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Grabber 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Loupe 2000 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Mode Switch 1.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Monkey 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Movie Studio 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen OCR 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Paver 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Pen 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Pen 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Prefs 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Print & Capture 32 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Protractor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Protractor Mac Edition 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Recorder Gold 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Ruler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Saver Builder 3.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Saver Builder 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Saver Generator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Saver Maker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Saver Studio 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Shooter widget .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Shot Deluxe 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Shot Maker 2.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Soother 6.2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Stars 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen Video Recorder 1.5.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen War 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\screen-scraper basic edition 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen-Scraper Professional Edition 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screen2Video Screen Recording ActiveX Control 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenBoard 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenBox 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenBuilder ScreenLoader 1.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenCam 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenCap 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenCap 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenCapture 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenChopper 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenControl 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenCorder 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenDiscoverer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenFlash 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenGardens Living Pond 3D Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenGrab 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenGrabber 0.01b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenHome 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenHunter 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenHunter Pro 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenie 1.77.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenLog 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenNemo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenography 1.006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenPauser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenplay Outliner 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenPrint Platinum 4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Builder 3.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Builder 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenSaver Commander 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Designer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenSaver Domain MZ 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Factory Pro 4.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Maker 1.83.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenSaver Messages 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Miss Belgium 2006 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver of Sophie, Countess of Wessex 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Protein Builder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Salute Our Military 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Snowy Castle 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver Wonder 4.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screensaver XP 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreensaverMaker 2.4.1300.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreensaverMaker TE Professional 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreensaverWizard Corporate 1.1.700.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenShield 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenShot 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenShot 99 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenshot Captor 2.11.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenshot Helper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenshot Magic 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenshot Pilot 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenShot Pro 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenShot Pro X 1.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenshot Utility 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenSmart Screen Capture 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenSwitch 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenTime for Flash 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screentool 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenVCR 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenViewer 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenVirtuoso Pro 2.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenWasher Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenWatch 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScreenXP-Screensaver Maker 2.4 build 1300.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screenzz Family Screen Saver 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Screwlab Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scribble-It 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scribbler widget 3.0 beta 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scribbles 4.11.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scribblies Kids 1.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scribe 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScribeEC SA DVD CD Duplicator Standalone Systems 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrippy 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script And Calligraphy Fonts 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Debugger IDE 1.6.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Editor 2.1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Genie 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Planner 1.5 build 205.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Runner 1.1.1382.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script Start 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Script-Q Prompter Software 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptCase 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptFTP 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scripting Modules 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptingAnswers.com ScriptVault Client 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scription 2.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptOcean Flash Menu Wizard 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scriptol Php Compiler 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scriptomania 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scriptorium 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptQueue 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptSNMP 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scripture Challenge 5.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scripture Memory System 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scripture on Art 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scripture Solitaire 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScriptWorx.NET 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scroll Blast 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scroll Freak Desktop Customize 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scroll Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrollbar Color Chooser 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrolling Game Development Kit 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrollMark 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrollMe 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrollNavigator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrollWall 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCROO 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrub DNC 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ScrubXP 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrutinizer NetFlow Analyzer 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scry 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scrypto LuCipher Freeware (French) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCSA Solaris 9 Part I CX-310-014 Exam Simulator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCSA Solaris 9 Part II CX-310-015 Exam Simulator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SCUBA Tools DiveCalc & DiveLogger 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scud Industrial Evolution demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Scudden Death 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sculptoris Voices Lite 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD Screen Saver Launcher 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD WinHider 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Bar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Book 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Flyout 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Graph 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Menu (Horizontal Version) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Menu (Vertical Version) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Scroll 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD-Tabs 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SD1 Mastering Studio 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDATimer 1.74.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDesk 0.1.66s.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDI FTP 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDI LPD 2.5.0e.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDMetrics 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SDProtector 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SE BOM Extractor 3.1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SE Drawing Extractor 2.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SE Image Extractor 2.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SE Security Utility 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea & Sky Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Battle 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Cast 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Dogs 1.02 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Dogs 1.04 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Dogs 1.05 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Dogs 1.06 patch (international) .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Dogs 1.06 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Guard 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Lighthouses Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Puzzle 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Survival 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea War 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Wolff Dive Log for Windows 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sea Yacht Cruise 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seabird Software's dbAnalyst 2.1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seabiscuit Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate 32-Bit Disk Access Drivers for Windows 3.x 6697.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate ATAPI Format Tape Drivers 41296.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate Conner Device Driver 1.17 (40496).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate Conner Tape Device Drivers .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate Mini Cartridge SCSI Tape Device Drivers .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate Ptape Driver 120597.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagate SCSI Tape Device Drivers .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagull FTP Freeware 3.5 build 524.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagull Secure FTP Pro 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagull Video Player 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagull Video Player Carbon (MacOS X) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seagulls Screen Saver 3D 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seahorse Challenge Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seahorse Solitaire Collection .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seamless Texture Generator 1.0 build 276.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search All 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search and Recover 3d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search and Replace 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search and Rescue 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Automator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Cloud.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Duplicate Files 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Commando 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Composer 5.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Optimization 3.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Optimization For Dummies 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Optimization Made Easy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Page Analyzer Toolbar 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Primer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Studio 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Engine Submission Tool 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Fast Communicator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Favorites 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Local Toolbar 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Maker Pro 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Monster 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search of files of duplicates 01.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Panel 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Pro Deluxe 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Pro Deluxe Legal Edition 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Search Wizard 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Searchable Clickbank Catalog 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchAlyzer 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchAssist 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchBee Free 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchBlackBox SDK 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchBlox Content Search Server 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchExt 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchGenie 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchGnome 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchGun 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchInform 2.2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchInform Free 2.1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchingForTheCure.org Toolbar 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchIt in Google 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Searchius 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchMaestro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Searchmaze Toolbar 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Searchopia IE 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchSites 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchTray 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchTruth Firefox Toolbar for Quran and Hadith 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchTruth IE Toolbar for Windows 2000XP 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SearchView 1.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaRCHZIPRar 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaSick Software Periodic Table of the Elements 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaSlate 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season Of Giving Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season of Joy Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season Of Magic Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season Of Miracles Christmas Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season Ticket Baseball 2003 1.6 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Season Ticket Basketball 2003 1.25 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeasonPlanner 2004 4.0.1135.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeasonsGreetings .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaSprites Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaStorm 3D Screensaver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seattle Seahawks Screensaver .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaTTY 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seavus Project Viewer 2.6.1 build 5700.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaWar The Battleship 2 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seawolf Desktop (Dual Monitor Wallpaper) 1.6a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeaWorld Adventure Parks Tycoon 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seaworld Screensaver 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEBea Eliminator 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sebran's ABC 1.37.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecEx MD5+ Digest 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecExFile Home Edition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecExFile Professional Edition 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecExMail Gate 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecExMail Secure Email Encryption 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecExpert 3.3.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SECnology 5L15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Second Copy 7.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Second Nature Screen Saver 4.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Second Sight 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecondScreenTV Remote 5.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrecy File & Folder Hider 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Agent Europe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Agent XP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Barcoder Ring 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Barcoder Ring Postal Barcoder (Mac) 2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Bookmarks 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Caretaker 1.0.1032.27992.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Chamber .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Color Picker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Explorer 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Eyes 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Folder 2.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Garden 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Keeper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Media 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Messenger 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Notes 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Of The Seven Scrolls 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Password Keeper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret PhotoAgent Andy 007 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Record 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Santa Name Picker 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Server 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Service .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Service In Harm's Way 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Smileys 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Surfer Pro 3.67.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Weapons over Normandy demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret Winning Systems 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secret's Assistant 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretarEase 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretPass 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrets 5.2.82.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrets of Domain Name Investing Revealed 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrets of Texas Holdem Poker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrets Protector Pro 2005 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secrets Protector Pro 2006 3.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretService 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretsGuard 1.0.106.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretShredder 0.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretsSaver Personal Pro 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecretWeb 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secs 1.021.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecsToTool.Net 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Section 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Section D 1.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecuKEEPER 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecuKeeper 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secura Archiver 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secura Backup Home Edition 2.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secura Backup Professional 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecurDataStor Professional 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecurDesk LV 5.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Accelerator 1.5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Actions Delphi Component 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure AOLMSNWindows Messenger 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Clean PC 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure CommNet 2.35.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Communication 4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Copy 4.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Copy Standard 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure File Server 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Folder Hider 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Fonts 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure FTP 2.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure FTP Applet 1.7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure FTP Factory 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Hive 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure IE 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Information Courier 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure iXplorer 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure KoalaTerm 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Module Mover 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Network Chat 2.9.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Notebook (OS X) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Notes 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Notes Organizer 3.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Password Manager 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure PC Lock 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Reminder 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Shield 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Store 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secure Tunnel 2.0 build 1424.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureCentral PatchQuest 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureCentral ScanFi 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureClean 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureCRT 5.1.2 build 274.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Secured eMail 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureFX 3.1.2 build 162.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureIIS Web Server Protection Personal Edition 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureIT Encryption Software 3.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureLock 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureMD5 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureNet Pro Home-Edition.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecurePass 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securepoint Firewall & VPN Server 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securepoint Intrusion Detection 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securepoint Network Test Tool 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securepoint Personal Firewall & VPN Client 3.6.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureRDP 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureSafe Pro Christmas Edition 1.47.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureSWF Lite 1.1.1 build 2623.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureToken 2.6 build 3152.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureTrieve Pro 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureWord 1.5 build 1314.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureWord Mobile 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecureZIP for Windows 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securibook 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Securitask 2005 1.40H.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security & Spyware.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Administrator 10.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Browser 1.9.2266.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Center Lite 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Check 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Explorer 5.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security PRO Pack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Square 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Suit 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Task Manager 1.6f.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2003-11-19 for Jaguar 10.2.8 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2003-11-19 for Panther 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2003-12-05 for Jaguar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2003-12-05 for Panther 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2004-08-09 for Jaguar .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Update 2004-08-09 for Panther .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security Zone Manager 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Security+Cert for CompTIA SY0-101 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SECURITY.NNOV Matrix 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecurityProCert for CISSP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SecurityVault 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\See Building LT 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\See Electrical LT 2005 build 57.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\See No Evil FRENCH TS XViD-VCDFRV.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\See Who's Linking 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\See'em Visual Search 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seecrets.biz Golden Arowana Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seecrets.biz Website Promotion Survival Kit 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seed demo demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seed of Chucky Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seek & Destroy demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seek and Destroy Music Duplicates 1.9.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seeker 3.0.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeknClean 3.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeMePlayMe Spades 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeMyOwnWeb 1.0.1.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeNx 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seequal Practice Exam Simulator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEES 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeSaw Communicator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeStorm for Skype 1.1.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seether-One Cold Night-2006-MTD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SeeThru 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sega Rally Championship demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEGA Swirl (Palm OS) 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SegPlay 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEI Slide Show 2.5.211.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEI-eCourier 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Seinline 2.17.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Select Fast 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Select Folder Express 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Select-a-Net 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SelectFx 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SelectRadio 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Self Search 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Self Storage MarketingPower CD 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Self-Extracting Archive Utility 14.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SelfAccounts 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SelfCom 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Selingua 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Selingua Columns 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sell-Max 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SellFolio 3.0f1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SellFolio for Client Projects- Merchandising 3.0f1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Selteco Flash Designer 5.0.23.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SEN 1116 - 2006 World Cup Discussion - Australia v Japan.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sensible Soccer 2006-RELOADED ALLTEAM.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Set of Necroscope Comics-((Demonoid com)).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ship Simulator 2006 [PCCD][English][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ship Simulator 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Shostakovich - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Cello Concerto No. 1 Previn Yo Yo Ma.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Show all of today →.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sikth - Death Of A Dead Day (2006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Silent Hill TC XviD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SimplyMEPIS 6.0 RC1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SingStar Rocks [PAL][SPANISH][PS2DVD][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SNAGIT 8 0+SERIAL WORKING zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SNATCHER KONAMI SEGA CD FULL ENGLISH VERSION RARE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Snowcrash - Neal Stephenson.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Special Edition Using Microsoft Windows XP Home 3rd Edition.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Special Edition Using Microsoft Windows XP Professional 3rd Edition.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SpellForce 2 Shadow Wars [PCDVD][MULTi5][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Spider Riders - 001 - The Inner World {C P} [Hi-Def 768x576 XviD Dolby 5 1 384kbps AC3] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Spider Riders - 002 - Never Give Up {C P} [Hi-Def 768x576 XviD Dolby 5 1 384kbps AC3] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SpongeBob Squarepants The Yellow Avenger (USA) PSP loads with Devhook.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sports Illustrated - fbtz com - WC2006 - Argentina vs Serbia and Montenegro - 16Jun2006 - divx - eng.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sports related - WC 06 Argentina v Serbia & Montenegro 16 06 06 Mp4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Spyware Removal.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SQL Practical Guide for Developers - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sreetheart - Streetheart 82'.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Starwars rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Stephen King - The Dark Tower Series.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Stephen R Covey - 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Stone Sour - Hell & Consequences - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Story - The European Union Collective - Enemy of its Member States (2002).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Street Fighter Alpha Anthology PS2 FULLDVD USA [solops2.com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Street Fighter Alpha Anthology [USA-NTSC][PS2DVD][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Streetheart - Action(The Best of).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Submit Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sugar Rush S02E01 WS PDTV XviD PROPER-RiVER.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Super Internet TV 6 6 0 0 ProGold+KeyGen.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Super Internet TV v6 5 rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Superman 59 POLiSH Comic eBook.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SW Radio Dramas.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Sweet Soul Music - The Stax Groups.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\SWIM scanned a Bunch of Books.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Talkman Euro PSP UMDRIP WORKING EUR [solops2.com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Terms of use.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The 4400 - (MGA) (TV SHOW) The 4400 3x01+02 DSVCD [BL] mpg.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The 4400 S03E01 E02 Subs Espaniol RMVB The New World.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Automatic - Not Accepted Anywhere.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Brak Show Season 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Clash - Combat Rock - (1982) - 256k.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Colbert Report 06.12.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Colbert Report 06.13.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Colbert Report 06.14.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Colbert Report 06.15.06 (DSRiP-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Crimson Jazz Trio - King Crimson Songbook Vol 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Da Vinci Code (2006) DVDR (MusicFileShare.net).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show - 2006.06.14 - Tim Russert (TVRip.SoS).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show 06.12.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show 06.13.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show 06.14.06 (DSRip-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show 06.15.06 (DSRiP-UMD)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Daily Show 13th of June 2006 (Xvid 22 mins).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Dukes of Hazzard DVDRip SWESUB-TuFF avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Eagles-The Complete Greatest Hits.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Evidence S01E06 HDTV XviD-XOR [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift (2006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift CAM-HYdRO www NewTorrents info .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift CAM-HYdRO [SceneMachine.org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift CAM-HYdRO.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift CAM-HYdRO[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift FRENCH PROPER TS VCD-VCDFRV.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift FRENCH TS REPACK 1CD XViD-COBRA.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift HYdro CAM KvCD by Hockney(TUS Release).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Glasshouse 6x18 avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Hills S01E02 WS DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Holy Bible in Arabic.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Lake House CAM Xvid SubAtom(KVCD).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Monkees Season 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The O.C. - The OC 3x02 Nuove Prospettive ITA DTT XviD NovaRip avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen (2006) HYdro CAM KvCD by Hockney(TUS Release).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen (ASTEROiDS) Subtitles.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen - HYdro CAM KvCD by Hockney (TUS Release) [2006].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen 2006 TS XviD-ZN [www descargasweb net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen Fixed Proper TC KA-VCD "Perfect Quality".zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen iNTERNAL TC XviD [MusicFileShare.net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Omen TELECiNE XviD-DaNK[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Pirate Bay down.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Real World S17E16 DSR XviD-UMD [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Stax Soul Sisters.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Tawny Man Trilogy.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Top 100 Masterpieces of Classical Music 1685-1928.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Ultimate Fighter S03E11 DSRip XviD-aAF [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Ultimate Fighter S03E12 DSRip XviD-aAF [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Wild 2006 TC XviD SweSub - Jaanet avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Wild DVDRip XVCD by thewarrior2002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The Wild TS XviD-PreVail REPACK PROPER [www bitbasement co uk].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\The X-Files - The Album.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Tiffani Amber 30 HQ pics.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Tiger Woods PGA Tour 06-Px777[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\til hansen.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Today on CNET.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Top 10 Arabic Songs (MP3).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Top 40 Singles-11 06 2006 a DHZ Inc Release.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\total commander - copiar y pegar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Total Commander 6 54a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Total Video Converter 2 52 Keygen and Key patch.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Transgaming Cedega v5 2 1 LINUX-DVT.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\True Crime New York City DVD-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\True Crime New York City DVD-RELOADED[www revolutiontt org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\TTC - The History of Ancient Rome(Audio Book).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\TV Shows.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\TVUPlayer 1.5.12 (watch FIFA World Cup live!).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\TweakNow PowerPack 2006 v 1 1 7 new - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\UberTorrent The Daily Show And The Colbert Report June 2006+ V3 0 -{{Demonoid com}}.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\UK - Sugar Rush S02E02 DaRmEtH.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ultraviolet[2006]DvDrip AC3[Eng]-aXXo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Abandoned Factory map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aboleth deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Acid Pipe BR map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Acid Pipe Xmas map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Acid skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Acid-Pipe-DCSE-XL map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Acilianna skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Action Base deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Adam skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Adrenaline Rush mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Advanced Combos mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - AfterEarth map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Agony final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Air Dodge mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Air Freedom Mutator mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Akane skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Akari skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Akhenaten skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alcatron map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ali skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alien vs. Predator models .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - All Weapons mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alleria deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alley skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alothermal map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alprimus Facility Beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Alternate Rocket Launcher .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ambition mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Amon-Ra CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Amon-Ra map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Amy Weber skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Analyze FPS mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Analyze FPS v2 mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ancient Evil DCSE CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - And Action map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Andromeda 1.0 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Anfractuous map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Angel skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Angelina Jolie skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Antalus X map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Anti-Camper mod 1.1.1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Anti-TCC mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Apercevoir deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Apercevoir final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aphex skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Apothus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aqua deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arborea Forest final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arena Battle deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arena deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arena of Retribution map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arial Assault map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ariel map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arno Starck skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Arrakis map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Artifact deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Asbestos KARMA v1.02 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Asbestos map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Asbestos v1.01 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Assassin skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Assault mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Assiduous Industry map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Astro Field Update deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Astro Field Update map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - ATI Replacement mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Atlus Temple deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Atlus Temple map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Augustus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aurora skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Austin Powers 2 Voice Pack mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Autumn's Dream deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Azer skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aztec beta deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Aztec beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Azura model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - B3 Lost Marines 2003 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - B3 Maxicrusher 3 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - B3 Shadow Valley map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bad Mootie 2 beta deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Balance UT2K3 mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Basketball map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bathroom 2K3 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bathroom DSK deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bathroom Remake 2k3 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Batman skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Battle Islands CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - BDC-Basement deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - BDC-Basement updated deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Beast model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bertha's End CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Besler deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bikini Satin skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - BinSlayer mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bio Hazard 2 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bio Hazard skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Biogun mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Black Jack Repoman skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Black Jack skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Black Remus Blood skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Black Remus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blade skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blade version 1 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blood Bank deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blood Gultch deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blood Loss deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blood mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bloodgultch 2 v2 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blue Plateau deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Blues Man skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bodies III deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bodyhammer skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Boiler Plant map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bollwerkruins 2 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bombing Run mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bombing-Run Arena map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bone Breaker skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Boned Predator skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bong deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Boom Boom mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Booster mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Borg deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Botarsek skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bounce deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Brazen Skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Break Your Neck deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bridget skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Britney Spears skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Broken Bridge CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Brutal Deluxe map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Buf-d0me deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bulldog Support mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bullet and Flak decals mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bullpuppy mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bullseye updated skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bush Hunter skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Bush skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cabal skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Caladra skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Callisto model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Canyon map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Canyon Racer deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Car Launch mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Car Park DCSE map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cargoroom deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Carry the Flag mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Catalyst map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Caverns of Ephatoth map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cell CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Chainer deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Chameleon skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - ChaosDoubleRun map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Chrisstu slom .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Chrome Skin deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Chuck Breaker skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cinder 2 domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cinder 761 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Circle deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Circulaire deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Civil Rest map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - CKA Bad Neighbors v1 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - CKA Training map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Clan Arena 2K3 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Clan Ghost Bear skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Classic Domination mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Classic Unreal Tournament mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Climatoxis skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Closeness deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Clostrophobic CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Codex of Wisdom 2003 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cold Death Beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cold Retreat deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cold Wind skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Com Array map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Command 2003 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Commander Remus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Complex deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Compressed TDM beta deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Computer Booth deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Concreet skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Conifer deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cool Death mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Core deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Coulour beta deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crater Forts CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crimson Skies domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cronos skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crotch Shot mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crow skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crowd Pleasing Minigun mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crows Perch CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Crystal skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - CTF-13 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Curse 2K3 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Curse3 LE deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Curse3 ZE deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cursed Castle deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Custom model .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cyclops skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Cyria skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Daedalus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Damrus the 2nd skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dans 1st deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Darclite skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dark City 2003 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dark domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dark Legion skin pack 2.0 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Darkane skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Darkness skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Darth Maul skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dawn skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DCSE Carpark XL CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DCSE CTF Lily Liver map pack. .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DCSE Holiday CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DCSE Lily Liver map pack. .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DCSE map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dead Cats map pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dead Simple deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dead Spider deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deadeye 2k3 mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deadpool skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Death in RGB deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Death Jump deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Death Pit map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Death Ray deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Death Tower 2 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DeathArena deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DeathInTraX models .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deathrow skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Debbie 22 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Decay mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - December 2 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 - 5 Years Ago map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 GG Classic deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 Reloaded deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16 Rowdy Crowd deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16R-1 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 16][ Classic deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 17 beta deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck 17 MK2 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deck16 Fusion deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deep deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Deep Space map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Default Weapons mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Defiance Invasion map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Demonic deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Demonoid basic skin pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Demonoid super skin pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Den deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dense deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Depot final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dereliction CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Diabolic Deathball map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Digimortal skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dirt Run map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Distance deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Diva skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dixie Chick skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - DOD deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dodgeball 1.1 mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Domination Damage mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Don t Look Down map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Doom 2 Level 1 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dr. Deemer skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dr. Pepper deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Drapred skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dreary 2K3 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Drop Everything mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Drops Lifetime mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Duke Nukem deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dusk 1.1 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dust CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Dust deathmatch beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Earth Beyond beta map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ebok map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ebok Revision A map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Echo Chamber CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Edge Crusher skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Egypt by Night deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Egypt Cube deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Egypt Wars alpha map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Eightjump .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Electric Fields CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Electrical Base CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Electrical Factory CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Electricity mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Emerald skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Enhanced sniper mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Enter the Basics skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Eternal Oceans deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Eternal Oceans domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Extensive Bombing Run mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Extortion 2 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Extortion 2 domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Extruded deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Eyeball skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Face 2003 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Face 2K3 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Face 2v2 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Face 3 Ion Cannon Uplink .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Face3 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Facility deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Facing Worlds 2003 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Facing Worlds v3.02 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Factory deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Faith map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fallin Down deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fast and the Furious deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fast Attack CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fatally deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fear deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Field of Screams map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fight Ban 2 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Filty Girl Voice Pack 2.0 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Finel3 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fire Pitt deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fire Pitt v1.1 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fireboy skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - First Contact deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - First deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fixed Nukegazim deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Flag Damage mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Flamesaber skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Flarized map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Flesh and Armor mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Flockgun mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fly deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - FO Karma map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Football map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Football XtraSm map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Forest CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Forest Hills Deathball map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Forest of Giants CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Forsaken Sky 2003 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Forsaken Sky 2003 SDWP map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - FortyJump mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Four Corners domination map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fox Hole deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fox Hole final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Frag Facility deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fragball Stadium map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fragfest deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Fraggenstein deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Frankenstein skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Freak Engine skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Front Fight CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Frostbite deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Frozen deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Funnel 2k3 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - FX Gael CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gael Dutch Elite deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gael II deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gael Pro deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gael Under Seige 2 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gage v2 skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gangster deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Garage 1.1 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Garage deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gardens of Frites Power deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gate Crasher skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gauntlet CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gen Mo Kai Forest map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - George W Bush skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gerbil Pancakes map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gerbil Pancakes Update map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Geri skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gillian skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Girder Madness deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Glacier Coronas CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Glacier v2 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Glass Catwalk map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Glasshouse deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - GM skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Godhammer skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Goldenrod skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Golgotha deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gorge's Nightmare mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Gory Hills deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Goth Arena v1.5 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Grav Ball Alpha map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Grave Danger CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Grave Danger map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Graves of Kings map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Green Death skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Green Forest deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Green Mile deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Grendelkeep Tournament Edition deathmat .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hall of Anubis CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Halls of Redemption CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hangar16-WWRY map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Happy Fun Ball mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Harmament mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Head Pack mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Head Shot Mutator mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Head Shot Shock Rifle mod 1.1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Heads Explode mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Heal Pod 2003 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Heavenly Death v2 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Heavy skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hell CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hell deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hello Anubis deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - High Rise final deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - High Rise map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hive deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hive deathmatch v1.5 map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hockey Deathball map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hockey map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Home Sweet Home deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Homer Jay Simpson voice pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - House of Cthon 2 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hoverbike mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hurt Conveyor skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hydro-16 2K3 CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hydrogeo][ deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Hypsophobia deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Icarus skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ice Age CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ice Cave Arena deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ice Demon Deathball map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Ice Metal skin .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Iceworld deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Idol Worship 2 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Idol Worship 2 v1.1 deathmatch map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Idol Worship CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Idol Worship the Return final CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - IllusionS CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Impossible CTF map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Improved Announcer Voice Pack .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Unreal Tournament 2003 - Improved Transcam mod .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Upload a torrent.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Utilities & Drivers.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V For Vendetta 2006 DVDRip kvcd Jamgood(TUS Release).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V For Vendetta NTSC MULTi DVDR-VENDETTA.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V for Vendetta [DVDRip] Eng [2006]-= Flint=-.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V For Vendetta[2005]DvDrip[Eng]-aXXo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V The File Viewer 2002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V-hyper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V-NewsTicker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\v-Phone 1.04-3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V-Rally 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V-Rally 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V-Scheduler 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V1 Home 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V3 Pro 2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\V59Phone 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VA - 34 Dance Sommerhits 2006 [2CD][Dance][2006][www newpct com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VA - Energy Mastermix-2CD-2006 [WwW LiMiTeDiVx CoM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VA - Ibiza Fever 2006 (4CD) [www etmusica com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VA-Disco Remix-2CD-2006-[WwW LiMiTeDiVx CoM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VA-Tuning Babes-2006-[WwW LiMiTeDiVx CoM].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Designer 2005 Travel Europe 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Designer 2005 Travel North America 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Designer 2006 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Planner 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Rental Tracker Plus 1.3.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Rental Tracker Plus 1.3.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vacation Viewer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vade - The Collection 2005 Screensaver 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vade Retro Antispam 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vadosity 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vadosity Email Spider 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vadosity Router Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAI InstallSpy 2.2.1046.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAI LogonProcessor 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VaioSoft Recovery Manager 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentin Iliescu Chess 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentina (68K) 1.8.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentina 1.9.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentina 1.9.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentina Office Server 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentine Rose Theme 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentine Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentine's Day 3D Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentine's Day Artwork 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valentines Day Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valhalla Blocks 2.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valhalla Classics Episode One The Crypt 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valiant Trailer .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ValidInputBox ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ValisCam 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Valise Light 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vallen JPegger 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ValleySpeak Project Server 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Value Investor 1.3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Value Line Investment Survey for Windows 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ValueMaker 1.7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ValuePlus 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAMP Media Center 3.70 Beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vampira 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines E3 2004 trailer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vampire The Masquerade Redemption demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Van Gogh Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Van Gogh Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Van Gogh's Dream Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vanatec OpenAccess 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vangelis - Best In Space (Newage Synthmusic 256k).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vanilla Baby 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VanMail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vantpl8 9.0.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Varamozhi Transliteration Based Malayalam Text Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Variablo 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Variad BetterButton 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VariCAD 2005 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Various Desktop Wallpapers 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Various Puzzles Pack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Varmintz Deluxe .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Varmintz Deluxe 1.0f.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VaryView 1.4.0002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAS Fast Audio Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAS Free System Tools 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vasilenok's Casino Game Pack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VAT Calculator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vault Multiple File Upload and Download Applet 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vault Vex 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VaxVoice Extended SDK 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VaxVoIP SIP ActiveX SDK 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vazu Click 3.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB 6 Color Workshop 2.02.0016.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Animation GIF OCX 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Colour Picker 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Converter Java Edition 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Decompiler Lite 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Doodle 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Friend 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Interactive Button ActiveX 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Law Administrator 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Layout 1.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Project Eye 3.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Squared MICR Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Squared Skin Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Timer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB Watch 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB-CertXML for Microsoft 70-310 Exam 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB-FlashWeb for Microsoft 70-305 Exam 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB-PowerWrap 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB-VBA Code Formatter & Printer 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB.Net to C# Converter 1.48.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB2 Form Shaper Control 1.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB2 Popup Balloon Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB2 Popup Message Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB2 Task Bar Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB2 Zip Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB5-CGI Objects 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB6 RefController 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VB6 Reference Explorer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA AutoCode Librarian 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA Code Profiler 1.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA Key 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA Password Bypasser 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA Password Recovery Master 1.0 build 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBA Tutor 2005 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBAnalyzer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBAppServer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vbargraphphptrial 4.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBcodePrint 6.26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBCodeScan 2.0.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VbCodeShield 2.00.0115.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBdocman .NET 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBdocman 2.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBEditor ActiveX 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBIndent 6.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBirthday Gold Edition 3.2 build 65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBMTech 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vbMysqlBrowse 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBOLock Copy Protection 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vbs2Exe 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VbScript Database Class Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBSecure 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VbsEdit 3.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VbSms 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBto Converter 2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VBubbles 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vbuzzer 1.1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vbWizards 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VC File Rename 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VC Tips 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCalendar 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vCaller ID Basic 1.0r.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCam 1.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCamChat 1.6-rev10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vCard Manipulator 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vCard Wizard 2.20.0075.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vCardOrganizer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCatch Antivirus 6.3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCD and MPEG Tools 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCD Builder 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCD Cover Renamer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCDCut Pro 4.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCDEasy 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCL 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCN-Server 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCW VicMan's Photo Editor 7.82.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VCX Library 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vDrive Plus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VE Network Catcher (Lite) 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Cross Product Program 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Eye Basic 1.0.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Graphics ActiveX 1.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Graphics Editor 1.6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Mirage demo 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Studio 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vector Trance 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VectorEngineer Quick-Tools 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vectorian Giotto 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vectorian Giotto Light 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VectorShop 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vectorsoft Draw 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vectorsoft VSGraphX DLL 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VEdit 6.13.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Veenix Design & Type Tools 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Veenix Font Tools 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas 6.0d build 210.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Games 2000 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Movie Studio+DVD 6.0a build 85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Movie Studio+DVD Platinum 6.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Nights Video Poker (Pocket PC) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Slots 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegas Video Poker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vegetable Life Screensaver 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeggieBreak Kids 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vehicle 3000 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vehicle Manager 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vehicle Project Planner 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vehicle Record System 4.1f.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vektor3 Chess 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Velaro Live Customer Support 4.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VelaTerra 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VELite--Disposable Instant Computer 1.05.1025.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeloCpu 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Velosecure 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vemail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vembu StoreGrid Backup Software 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VEMoDe 1.0b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vendor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeniceXplorer 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venta Fax & Voice 5.7 build 26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venta4Net 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venture 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venture Planning System Pro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venturi VClient for PocketPC 3.1.2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venturi VClient for Smartphone 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venu Gita 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Venus Screensaver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Veox Projekt 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verbal Vanquish 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verbe 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verbot 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verbs 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verbs and Nouns 2.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeriAge 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verichat for Palm OS 2.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verification Engine 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VerifyCD 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VerifyMyPC 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Veritakwin 1.61A.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeriTime Time Tracker 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VerMan's Art Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersaBar Barcode Labeller 5.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersabarSP 5151.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersaForm EMR Basic Edition 3.127b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersaForward 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Versal HTTP Image Uploader ActiveX 3.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersalSoft FileDownload ActiveX Control 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersaTimer 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verse Memory 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VerseeZ 1.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Version Quest 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Version Quest for Palm 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Version Quest for Pocket PC 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersionBackup 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersionBackup Master 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Versionizer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersionTracker Pro 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Versus 1.002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VersyPDF 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verta 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vertigo 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vertigo 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vertigo 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vertigo 2.42a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VertrigoServ 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Very Simple Database Inspector 1.84.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeryPDF PCL Converter (PCL to PDF) 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeryPDF PDF Editor 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeryPDF PDFStamp 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VeryTeaching 6.9.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Verzerquadosc 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VerzerSampSynth 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VetoMail 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vevo CatalogBuilder 3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vevo CatalogMaker 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vevo! eSales 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vexed 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VExtractor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vextractor 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VF Live Alerts 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VF Works 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VFDS Male (Virtual Figure Drawing Studio) 1.08a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VFS Exchange 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VFSdos 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VG Banner Shooter 2.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VG Mortgage Auto & Any Loan Calculator 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VH Screen Capture Driver 1.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VI Evolver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vi vid Screen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA AGP Driver 4.30B2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Driver 3.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA CLE266 Integrated Video Chipset Drivers (Windows 2000) 9252002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA CLE266 Integrated Video Chipset Drivers (Windows 98SEMe) 9252002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA CLE266 Integrated Video Chipset Drivers (Windows XP) 9252002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA Envy24 Family Driver 5.00b (02222006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA Hyperion 4 in 1 Driver 4.56v.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA HyperionPro 5.08a (04072006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA IDE Miniport Driver (Windows 9598MeNT2000XP) 3.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA KPLE Drivers (Windows 2000XP) 3137.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA KPLE Drivers (Windows 98SEMe) 3136.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA KPLE Drivers (Windows NT) 3120.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA USB 2.0 Host Controller Driver 2.70p (10032005).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA V-RAID Driver 5.20c (02102006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIA Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver 6.60b (05312006).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaCleaner 7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viamatic foXpose 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViapointGDS 1.4.608.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaPrint Professional 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViArt Shop Free PHP Shopping Cart 2.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViArt Shop PHP Shopping Cart 2.5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaSchool 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaVideo (Windows 2000XP) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaVideo (Windows 98Me) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViaVideo (Windows NT) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vibe 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vibe 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vibe Internet Media Pad 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vibe Streamer 2.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vic's Data Integrity Checker (OS X) 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vic's Data Integrity Checker 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViceVersa Free 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViceVersa Pro 2 build 2010.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vico MultImage 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vicomsoft FTP Client Pro 3.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vicomsoft InterGate 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Victoria Woman Calendar 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Victory At Hebron 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViddyUp 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Apollo 2.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Camera Controller 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Capturix Suite 5.90 build 628.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Card Stability Test 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Caster 3.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Chat ActiveX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Conference 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Conversion Expert 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Convert Master 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Converter 2.1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Converter 2005 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Converter Plus 2.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Cutter & Splitter In Depth 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Desktop 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video DJ 2.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Drivers for Aptiva CxxSxx 1.03 (102596).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video DVD Maker Free 1.3.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video DVD Maker Pro 1.8.0.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Edit Magic 4.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Express Email 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Fixer 3.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Framer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Fun Box 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video GIFAVI ThumbCell Creater 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Guide to Paint Shop Pro X 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Librarian 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Librarian Plus 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Link eX! 1.0.19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Messenger 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker 5000 1.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker Coach 2.1.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker Pro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Poker Teacher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video RecordKeeper 2001 (OS X) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video RecordKeeper 2001 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Roulette 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Screensaver Maker 2.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Site Monitor (Free Version) 1.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Site Monitor Surveillance WebCams 2.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video SMS-PC 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Snarf for Skype 1.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Splitter Joiner and Converter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Star 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Store 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video to Audio Converter 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video to Audio Converter 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video To Flash Converter 3.2 build 48.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video to iPod Converter Plus 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Vault for the PSP 3.0 build 0138.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Vibe 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Vision Plus 7.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video VoxPhone Gold 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video Workshop 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video X Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video-AVI to FlashSWF Converter 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video-AVI to GIFJPEG Converter 3.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video-Poker Tutor 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video-Repairer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video2Flash 5.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video2Photo 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Video2SWF 1.004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoAudio Broadcaster ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoAudio Chat and Instant Messenger 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoAudio to MP3WAVE Converter 1.2.3.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoCap ActiveX Control 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoCap Live ActiveX Control 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoCapX 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoCharge 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoClub Professional LEM 5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoCog 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoConstructor 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videocue 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videodesc Pro 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoDownloader .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoEdit Converter Gold 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoEdit Converter Pro 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoEdit Pro ActiveX Control 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoFramer 1.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoFriends Toolbar 0.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoHound Movie Guide 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoInspector 1.9.0.102.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLAN Client 0.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoList Plus 3.7.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic Apocalypse 3D Drivers 4.1.1 (3498).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic Apocalypse 3Dx Drivers 4.1.1 (3498).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic Apocalypse 5D Driver 4.1.1 (3498).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic Apocalypse 5D Sonic Drivers 4.1.1 (3498).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 300 Drivers 4.3.0 (52797).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 400 Display Drivers 4.3.1 (43097).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 750 Drivers 1.05.05 (41497).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 750 Drivers 1.21.16 (41497).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 750 Drivers 4.0.0 (41597).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoLogic GrafixStar 750 Drivers 4.3.0 (41497).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoMach 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoMage Producer 0.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoMan 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videomaster 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoMate 10.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoReDo Plus 2.2.1.465.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoSaver 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videoslot Corsair 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoSnaps 7.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videostar Goal TV 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoSync 1.0.3.34.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoTrak 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videowebgate 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Videozilla 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VideoZip 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidGIF 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidliansSaver 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidLizard 1.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidLizard Video Player 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidoPhone 1.5.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidRev Video Phone 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VidSaver - Video Screen Saver 1.0.101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vidtracker 2.0.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIDVOX GRID2 2.0.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViEmu 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong 1.01 to 1.3 patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong 2 multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Fist Alpha multiplayer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Fist Alpha patch 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Frontier Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Multiplayer Scripts SDK 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong patch 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Prophet Beta Map .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietcong Single-Player demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VietIME 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vietnam War Ho Chi Minh Trail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\View Folder Size Pro 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\View Source Editor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\View-It 1.3.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\View-IT! 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\View4U Maker Standard 1.2.06 build 4138.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewAllPic 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewCompanion Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewerX VNC ActiveX Control 2.6.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewFolderSize 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewFour.com--ViewSmart 2.94c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viewing Booth Pro (Mac) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viewing Booth Pro 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewIt 2.9.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewletAce 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewletBuilder 4.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewletCam 1.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewMinutes 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewPDF OCX 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viewpoint Toolbar 3.5.0.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewpointKiller 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Views of Earth 5.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Views of Mountains Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewShield 1.5.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewSonic Display Driver (Windows all) 102500.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViewTalk PDA 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viewtier Devenv 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\viewTunes Jukebox 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\viewTunes Jukebox 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViFFO 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vigilance demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vigorous Enterprise Messenger 5.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViGuard 11 build 1427.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vika Clipboard 1.0.51.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VikingBra 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Village Sim 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vim 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIMACS and SharpCatalog 6.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIMACS Visual Inventory & ACC System 6.3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VImpX 4.5.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIN Codes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vina--Digital Talking Parrot 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinade Reminder 2.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VINC (OS X) 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vindigo (Mac) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vindigo 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vindigo 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vine Type 0.99.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vineyard 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinilator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinny Federal Income Tax 2004 Feb 7.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinny Graph 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinny Graphics 32-bit 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vintage Manager 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VintaSoftTwain ActiveX Control 3.6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VintaSoftTwain.NET Library 1.6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vinum Master 3D Pro 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viou 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP Casino 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP NetLink Browswer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP Organizer 2.4.2 build 405.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP PowerNet Browser 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP Simple To Do List 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIP Team To Do List 2.4.2 build 642.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viper Racing updated demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViperChat 2.24.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViperChat 2.25.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViPNet Office 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViPNet Password Roulette 2.9.2 build 1042.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViPNet Safe Disk 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViPNet SafeDisk 2.9 build 4.1526.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viral Ebay Powerseller Articles 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viral Marketing On The Internet 2nd Edition.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viral Traffic Machine 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViraLock for Outlook 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViraLock for Outlook Express 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\viralPDF .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virdi Advanced Mail Processor 1.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virex 6 Virus Definitions Update (Classic) 05312006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virex 7 Virus Definitions Update 06142006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virgin Atlantic Desktop Alerts 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virgin Islands Screensaver 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virgin Radio 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirIT eXplorer Lite 6.0.90.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViRobot Advanced Server 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViRobot Expert 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtFire 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtGuard 2.02.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virticon Millennium 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Pocket Instrument 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Pocket Oscilloscope 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Pocket Signal Generator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Pocket Spectrum Analyzer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Sound Card Instrument 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Sound Card Oscilloscope 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Sound Card Signal Generator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtins Sound Card Spectrum Analyzer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtos Noise Wizard 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtua Fighter 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtua Fighter PC demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtua Squad 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtua Tennis demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtuaDisk 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Administrator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Album - Photo Album Software 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Album Maker Standard 1.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Art Gallery USA Vol.1 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Audio Cable 3.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Battle Field 1 Desert Wars Demo 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Bingo and Random Number Generator 4.0.2223.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Body Guards 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual C.R.O. 2.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual CD 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Cigarette 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Cover Creator 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Desk 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Desktop Toolbox 2.72.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual DJ 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual DJ Studio 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Domain Name Services 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Drive Creator 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Drum 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Dumpster Diver Pro 2.0.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual DVDShelf 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Earth - Bus Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Edit 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Encrypted Disk 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Engine Calculator 2.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Fader Master 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Fashion MakeUp 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Figure Drawing Studio 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual FireworX Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Flash Drive 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual FlashCards 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Gallery Sandra Bullock v1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Grand Prix 2 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Horse Racing Game 2.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Hymnal 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Image Printer 2000 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Impact 1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Intelligence Matrix 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual iPod 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Juggler 3d Gold 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Keyboard 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Keyboard Assistant 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Layout Artist 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Library 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Marbles 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Messenger 2.0.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Midi Controller 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Modem 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Morse Key 2.5.39.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Music 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Music Jukebox 7.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Network Computing 3.3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Null Modem 2.0.1 Build 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Organizer 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Original CD Drive Emulator 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Painter 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual PDF Printer 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Pool 3 demo 3.2.1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Pool Windows 95 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Port Monitor 4.0x.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Print Engine Professional Edition 3.20.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Printer Driver for Windows 2000 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Railroad Demo 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual RC Racing demo 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Rosary 5.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Rubik Cube 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Rubik Snake 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Sailor 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Salesman 3.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Sandbox 1 build 137.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Screen Manager 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Screen Spy 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Serial Port ActiveX Control 4.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Serial Ports Driver CE 3.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Serial Ports Driver XP 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Singer 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Skipper 3 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Skipper 3 v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Snooker demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Sound Processor-11(VSP-11) 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual SoundFont Manager 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Squad demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Stock Trader 1.0.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Stopwatch 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Stopwatch Pro 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Talker Client 3.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Teacher Background Panel 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Teacher Screensaver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Temperature Control (VTC) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Tennis demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Terminal 2.1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual TimeClock 5.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual TimeClock Pro 4.9.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual TimeClock Professional 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Tour EXE 1.01.042.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Training Studio 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual U 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Village 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Vision 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Volume Browser 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Wallet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Warfare .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Wine Cellar 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtual Woman Millennium CNET95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualBoss 3.68.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualBoss 3.68a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualBus 2.6.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualCamera 0.8.5 build 1125.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualDesktop 2.3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualDrive 9.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualDrive CDDVD Utility and Burning Suite 9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualDub 1.5.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualDubMod 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualLab Data Recovery 3.8.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualPhotographer 1.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualRAID Manager 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtualshop 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualSpeaker 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtualStage 3.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtuaRAID Manager 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirtuaReminder 1.060.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtue 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtuosa 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virtuoso Organizer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virus 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virus 3 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Virus Chaser 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViruScape 2006 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirusCop 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirusFighter 5.81.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirusKeeper 2006 6.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VirusKeeper 2006 Professional 6.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visage 2.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visage Surveillance 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisaulROI 3.12 build 206.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Viscom Video Converter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisDir Free Disk Space Finder 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visec Security Software 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visendo Fax Server 3.0.0.2520b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visere 3.1.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisErotic Candy 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisiCode 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisiFi 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visio Shapes Sampler 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vision Backup Enterprise 10.8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisionBlazer 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisionGS PE 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisionLITE 4.1 build 55.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visions of Alaska 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisiPics 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visitor Guide City Centre Amsterdam 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisiTrax Lite Edition 2.10.0.248.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\visKeeper 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisLogic Lan-Inspector 3 Build 3081.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisLogic Patch-Magic 1.5.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic AntiVirus for Workstations 4.5.0.94.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic AntiVirus Plug-in for VisNetic MailServer 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic Firewall 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic MailFlow 3.0.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic MailScan for SMTP 4.5a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNetic MailServer 8.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisNotes for Pocket PC 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisSim 6.0A9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vista Start Menu 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VistaDB 2.1.5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VistaMetrix 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VistaPro Renderer 4.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vistascript Developer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VistaTask 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual AC4 11.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Access XP 1.3.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Accounts 2000-32 1.32.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Assist X 10.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Audit X3 13.0.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Autorun 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic .NET Projects 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic 5.0 Runtime Module 5.00.4319.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic and Databases 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Course 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Database Projects 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Express for Kids 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic for Kids 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Programmers Essential Toolkit 1.53.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Source Code Controls 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Basic Updater 2.0.6108.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Build Professional 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual C# Express for Kids 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual CE 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual CertExam Suite 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Combo Return .Net Windows Forms 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Communicator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Comparer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Cover ++ 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual CyberGest Professional 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Data 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual DataFlex 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Discomix DJ Basic 17.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Documents Pro 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Drawing Maker 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual DV Time Stamp 1.70.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual eNote 1.59.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Extend 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Folder Tree Builder 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Form Mail 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual FoxPro (8 books) rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual FoxPro 6.0 Launch Security Vulnerability Patch MS02-049.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Hindsight Home Edition 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Hindsight Professional Edition 1.2.0.412.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Hindsight Viewer Edition 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Horse 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Hunter 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Imagemapper 3.1.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Importer 4.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Importer Enterprise 7.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Importer Professional 7.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Inventory Control System 2000 build 2.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Invoice 1.24.60518.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual IP Trace 2006 2.1d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual J# Express for Kids 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual JavaScript Library 1.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual JavaSWING Components Library 3.5.87.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Jazz Guitar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Localize 3.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Log 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Lottery Analyser 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Mailer 4.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Manager Live 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Mc 6.1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Merge 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Model Builder 3.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Mortgage Loan Calculator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual MP3 4.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual MP3 CD Burner 1.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual MP3 To Wav Converter 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Music 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Open DB 1.0.75.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Paradigm for UML Enterprise Edition 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Patch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Photo Time Stamp 1.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Photo++ 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Poker Pro 6.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Power ZIP 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Predator Toolkit 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual ProBooks Lite 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Prolog 6.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Reports 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual RoundHouse 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Shapes 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Similarity Duplicate Image Finder 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Spotlight 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual SQL-Designer 3.99.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual SQLite 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Staff Scheduler 6.00.06D.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Staff Scheduler Pro 8.00.19d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Stamp 1.0.1.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Studio .Net - Step by Step 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Studio Booster 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Stuio.NET Bug Tracking Add-in 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Table Recorder 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Terrain Maker 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Text Template 2.2.1705.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Thesaurus for Word 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual TimeAnalyzer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Typewriter 1.1c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Vendor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Video Converter 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Watermark 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Web Pro 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Web Spider 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Web Task 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual WhoIs 2004 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual WinHelp 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual XSD 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visual Zip Password Recovery Processor 5.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualACL 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualCatalogues Enterprise 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualCatalogues Professional 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualConbo NEXT .NET Windows Forms 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualCron 3.2.6 build 31490.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualCVS Workbench 4.02c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualGSM Enterprise SMS Gateway 3.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualGSM Lite Broadcast Server 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualLookout 5.0g.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualMouse 0.985.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualOne 2005 1.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualPulse Router Edition 5.2c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualPulse Web Edition 5.2c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualRenamer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualRoute 2006 10.0j.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualRoute 2006 10i.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualScript XML 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualSearchPro Search and Replace Utility 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualSetup 4.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualSlim 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualSniffer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualStat 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisuaLyzer 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisualZone 5.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VisuCalc 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Visustin 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vita-Track 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vitaero - use your Bluetooth headset with Skype 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vital Desktop Video 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VitalCRM Business Contact Manager 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VitalStream Media Player for Flash 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vitamin Test 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO ActiveTrace 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO Audio Notes 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO QuickContact 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO QuickContact for P910P900P800 4.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO Remote 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO SketchArtist (ARMMIPSXScale) 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO SmartMap (Nokia series 60) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO SmartMap for P910P900P800 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO SoundExplorer 1.75.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO SoundExplorer for P910P900P800 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VITO Voice2Go 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VitoNavigator 2.31.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vitrite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivaldi Gold 2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivaldi Plus 2003a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivaldi Scan 2003a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivant On Hold 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViviClip Pre-Wash DV Basic 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViviClip Video Filters Basic 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VividDesktop 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VividLyrics 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VividSwitcher 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivisector Beast Within demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivisimo MiniBar 2.13 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivisimo Toolbar 2.13 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vivistar Space VOrb Driver 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIVOsoft FWD Edition 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VIZ7 1.0.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VizEdge Plus 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vizeon CyberGirl WebTop 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vizeon Office WebTop 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ViziFlow 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vizify Presentation Manager 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vizros Explorer 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vizros Lake Screen Saver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VizUp 2.1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vjamm Blueprint 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VJamp 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VKPlayer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vladstudio Companion 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vladstuidio Christmas Wallpapers Pack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLButtonBar 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLC Media Player 0.8.4a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLC Media Player 0.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLFormDesigner 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLFullScreen 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLMenuPlus 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\vLog 1.69.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vlog It 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLPropertyList 2.1 build 0064.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VLViewPort 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VM Information and Control Center 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VMN Toolbar 1.0-4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VMonitor 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VMPC Data Security 50201.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VMware Player 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VMware Workstation 5.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNC Admin Console NG 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNC Installer Pro 1.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNC Navigator 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNC Remote Install 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNC Scan Enterprise Console 2006.5.16.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNCEverywhere Free 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNCViewer 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VnSI4H Healthy Registry 2006 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VNUWordPad 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocab 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocab Grapher 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocab Tutor 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocab-Flash Two 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocab-French 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VocabGuru 2006 3.0.46.3 build 46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocaboly 2.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabox 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabtor 0.8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Builder Simple 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Power 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Program 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Stretch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary System 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Trainer 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Wizard 6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary Worksheet Factory 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulary-Trainer 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocabulator 2006.02.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocal Imitation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocal Lab 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocal Remover (DirectX) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocal Remover (Winamp) 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VOCalendar 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocalise TTS 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocalise Wav 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VocalWriter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vocero 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VocProf Vocabulary Trainer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoD Maker 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vodi 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Balancing System 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Buddy 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Connector 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Emotion with call recorder 2.1.0.66.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Insert ActiveX SDK 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice LookUp 3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Mail Compressor 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Mania 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice MMS 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Recorder 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Sticky Notes 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Streaming Applet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Studio 1.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Tools 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Tracker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice Web Studio 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voice2Mail 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceCall 4.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceCenter 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voiced Keyboard 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceGo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceGuide 5.2.2003.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceMX Studio 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voicent AutoReminder 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Voicent BroadcastByPhone Autodialer 3.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceSecureIt 3.0.16.302.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceSFX 1.3.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoiceSwitch 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Void War 1.00.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VOIP H323 DLL SDK 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VOIP PC Phone 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VOIP SIP Phone DLL SDK 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoipBuster 2.07 build 241.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VoIPSurfer for Pocket PC 0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vokator (OS X) 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vokator 1.0.2.009.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vokator 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Vol-Track 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Volcano 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Volcano Island 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VolcanoCam widget 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Volcanos 5.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VolID(Disk Drives Serial Modifier) 3.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\VSO ConvertXtoDVD v2.0.13.128-TE.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War mod tools (full) 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.20 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.3 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.40 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.40 to v1.41 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War v1.41 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War Winter Assault demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer 40,000 Rites of War demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warhammer Dark Omen demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WarHeads demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WarheadsSE 1.52.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warkanoid 1.10.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords Battlecry demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords Battlecry III demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords Battlecry III v1.01 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords Battlecry III v1.02 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords Battlecry III v1.02 to v1.03 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords II 1.02.13b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords III Darklords Rising demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords III demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warlords IV demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warm Up! demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warmth and Love Wallpaper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warning Forever 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warp 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warpath 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WarpSpeed Browser 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warring States 0.91.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warrior Kings .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warrior Kings Battles patch 1.23.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wars and Warriors Joan of Arc Advanced Demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wars and Warriors Joan of Arc demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wartorn beta demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warzone 2100 multiplayer demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Warzone 2100 single-player demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wash N' Go 2.3.8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WashAndGo 8.0a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Washee 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Washington DC 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Washington Redskins Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wassup 1.4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wastebasket 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watch Dog 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watch It 0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watch Right 2002.0.73.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watch TV On PC 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDirectory 4.0.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDisk Disk Space Tracker 3.2 build 19.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchdoc 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchdog - O - Matic 2.02 build 1038.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDog 8.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDog System, Application, & Network Monitor 8.32.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchdog Timer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDoggy 5.10.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchDogPro 5.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watcher 0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watcher 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watcher 2.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watcher 2006.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatcherForYou 1.1.2005.101.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatcherForYou Enterprise 1.3.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatcherForYou Pro 1.2.2005.2002.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watching Eyes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchman 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchOut 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchtastic 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watchtone Studio 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WATCHTV ++ 1.2 Multilanguage [REL BY DR00iD88].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WatchWAN 1.0.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Bugs 1.0c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Desktop 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Garden Screen Saver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Garden Studio 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Illusion Greeting Screensaver 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Illusion Lite 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Illusion Professional 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Illusion Screensaver 2.70.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water in Fire 2 1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Life 2.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Margin Online 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water My Flowers 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Screensaver 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Water Tank Functions 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterfall 2.43a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterfall Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterfalls Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterfalls Screensaver with Wallpaper 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaterfallsPower 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterloo Napoleon's Last Battle demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watermark Factory 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watermark Photos 1.0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watermill 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watermill 3D Photo Screensaver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watermill 3D Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watership Planner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waterworld Deep Sea Screensaver 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watson 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WattchIT 2.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Watterfalls 50.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV Joiner 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV MP3 Converter 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV MP3 Converter 1.30.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV MP3 Converter 2.3 build 659.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wav Player 1.0.1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV Splitter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV to MP3 Encoder 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wav-2-Midi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAV2MP3 Wizard 3.1.281.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wavago 0.9.2.2b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Alive 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Audio PlayerRecorder OCX 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Clone 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Combiner 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Corrector 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave EncoderDecoder Controls 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Flow 5.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Shredder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Shreder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Splitter 2.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave To Text 5.5.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wave Wash and Polish 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveBox 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveBrowser 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveBurner 1.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAVEditor 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveEx ActiveX Control 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveMaker MP3 to WAV Converter 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveNet mp3 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WavePad 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Waves 1.10a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wavetools 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaveWindow 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAVmaker 3.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WavMan for AOL 10.2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WaxMail 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WAY (Where Are You) 2006 3.1.66.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Way 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ways of the Internet Warriors 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wazzal 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WB Editor 2 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WB Home Zen Fire 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WB Wandering Horse Screensaver 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WB Zen Fire 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WBS Chart Pro 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WBTExpress 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WBZ Helper 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WCapToPhone 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WCB Assessment 4.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wclean Professional Edition 10.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wcode 0.5b3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WCPUID 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WCup 2006 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WCW Nitro demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WDReportGen 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wdwic Pictures Fireworks 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wdwic Pictures Flowers 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\We-Blocker 2.0.1 build 82.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wealth Accumulator Suite 2.1.0.397.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weasel Simulation 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeathAlert 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather 4.4a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Alarm Clock 1.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Display 10.29x.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Exchange 1.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Model 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Report 5.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Signature 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Station Database 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Tracer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather Watcher 5.6.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weather1 7.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherAloud 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherBug 6.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherCenter 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherEye 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherGopher 0.75.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherGuide 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherMan (OS X) 1.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherMan 1.8.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherMan 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherMate 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherNet 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherPop Advance 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WeatherPop Free Edition 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weave Words 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weavefuture Internet Kiosk Browser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Accessibility Toolbar 1.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web ActivityMaker 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Album Creator 3.10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Album Generator 1.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Alerts 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Animation Studio 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Audio Plus 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Booster 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Browser Spell Check 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Builder Deluxe 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Button 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Button Menu Maker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Cache Illuminator 4.8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Cal Plus 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Calendar Pad 2006.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Camera Security System 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web CEO Free Edition 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web ComboBox for ASP.NET 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Compressor 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Confidential 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Confidential 3.7.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Confidential for Palm (Mac Installer) 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Confidential for Palm 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Content Grabber 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Copyrighter 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Counter 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Course Builder 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Creator Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Cruiser 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Design & Internet Marketing Action Guide 2004 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Design in Seven Days 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Design, SEO and Internet Marketing Secrets 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Designers 411 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Designers Toolkit 3rd Collection 1.0.50.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Developer for Firefox 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Devil 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Dictate Online Dictation Software 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Directory 1.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Downloader 1.0.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Dumper 2.2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Dwarf 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Easy Professional Express 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Effects DHTML Version 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Event Calendar com 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Excavator 1.16a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Eyes 2.2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web File Sharing 1.8.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Form SPAM Protection 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Forum & File Sharing Server 4.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Gallery Creator 2.09.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Gallery Mate 1.00b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Gallery Wizard 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Gallery Wizard Pro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Helper Browser 1.0.3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Historian 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Idea Tree 4.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Image Collector 2006 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Image Protector 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Images Collecter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web It 2.56.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Lightning XP 3.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Link 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Link Validator 4.5 build 450.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Loanalyzer Q1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Log Explorer 2.72.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Log Storming 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Log Suite 2.7 Bulid 0170.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Media Browser 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Menus Studio 2005 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Monitor 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web OfficeView 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Optimization Angel 3.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Optimization Angel Pro 3.62.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Optimizer 3000 3.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Padlock 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Broadcaster 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Builder 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Calendar Maker 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Change Monitor 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Maker 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Refresher and Monitor 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Splitter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Page Translator 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Palette Pro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Password Protector 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Password Wizard 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Photo Search 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Picture Downloader 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Picture Saver 2.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Picture Snatch Ripper 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Position 4 build 753.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Presentation Package 2002.02.24.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Promotion 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Promotion 101 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Protector 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Questionnaire 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Questions 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Radio Professional Player 2.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Rank 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Replay 1.5.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Resource 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Resources PS 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Response Grabber Business 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Retriever 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Scraper Lite 5.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Scraper Plus+ 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Screen Saver Builder 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Screensaver 4.38.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Search Assistant 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Security Navigator (French) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Services Accelerator 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Services Accelerator 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Sharp 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Show FX+ 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Shutter 1.3.0.38.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Express 2.5.1i.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Maestro 4.4.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Maestro 5.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Maestro X 5.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Robot 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Site Zapper 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Snapshot 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web spider Int. 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Stats 2003 1.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Stratego 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Stream Recorder Pro 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Sudoku Deluxe 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Surfer Watcher 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Survey 5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Thumbnailer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web TimeOff 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web TimeSheet 6.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Translator 7 build 6319.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Treating System 1.08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Update Builder 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Update Wizard 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Update Wizard 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Users Training Needs Assessment (WUTNA) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Voice Mail 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Watcher 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Weaver 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Weaver EZ 2.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web Wheels 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web+ 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web+Center 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web+Shop Shopping Cart 5.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-a-file 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-based Scrapbook 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-Fix Go 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-Form Maestro 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-O-Rama Standard 7.92.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web-to-Excel 2.4.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web2Pic Pro 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Web3D 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[email protected] 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAction Web Automation Tool 1.2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAgent 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAlbum 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAlbum 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAlbumWizard 1.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebApp.secure SE 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebArchiver 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webaroo 1 beta.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAssistant Private 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Contact Manager 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Document Depot 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Project Manager 1.3.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Quick Notes 1.3.1.15.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Quick Pages 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Suite Client 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebAsyst Windows Client 1.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webation Active 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBeaver 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBoard 1.1.20041220.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBoard 8.0 SR2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBrowse 4.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBuild Express 6.2.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebBuild Password Security 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebButtons 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webby 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebbyFiles (Java) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Bonds (J2SE Edition) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Bonds for .NET 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Functions (J2EE Edition) 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Functions (J2SE Edition) 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Functions for .NET 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Functions for Delphi 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Optimization (J2EE Edition) 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Optimization (J2SE Edition) 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Optimization for .NET 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Optimization for Delphi 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Options (J2SE Edition) 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Options and Futures for Delphi 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Portfolio (J2EE Edition) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Portfolio (J2SE Edition) 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Portfolio for .NET 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Portfolio for Delphi 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Probability and Stat (J2EE Ed.) 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Probability and Stat (J2SE Ed.) 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Probability and Stat for .NET 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab Probability and Stat for Delphi 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab TA (J2EE Community Edition) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab TA (J2SE Community Edition) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab TA for .NET (Community Edition) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCab TA for Delphi (Community Edition) 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcalng 3.1p2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam 1-2-3 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam and Screen Recorder 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Anti-Theft System for Net Bar 1.0.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Broadcaster 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Dashboard 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Desktop Theater 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Diagnostics 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam DV 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Flix 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Monitor 3.60.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Mugshot 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Recorder 1.36.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Saver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam SMS 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Spy 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Surveyor 1.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Uploader 2004 4.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Viewer 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam Viewer 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Watchdog 4.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Watcher 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam XP Pro 2006 v2 30 412.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcam Zone Trigger 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam-Control-Center 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCam2000 1.61.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\webcamAMP 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCamDV 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebcamMail 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebcamNow Video Broadcaster 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebcamNow Video Broadcaster for MAC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebcamOnTop 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcams 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCamSplitter 1.2.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCamSplitter Pro 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebcastMaker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCatcher 3.63.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCharts3D 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCharts3D for .NET 4.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebClean Internet Privacy and Security 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCleaner 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebClicker 2.56.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebClipio 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCloner Standard 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcompetitor 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebConference.com 5.1.239.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebContact Wizard 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCopier 4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCopier 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCopier Pro 4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCountDown Anytime 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCrypt Pro 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebCrypt Pro 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcyte Design Alarm Clock 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webcyte Design Font Viewer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebD71 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webdata Pro 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebDesign 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebDrive 7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebDynamicer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebEdition CMS 2.2.1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebEQ XP 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webetiser 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebEx MeetMeNow 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebEx PCNow 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebEx WebOffice B23.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebExe 1.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebExpress 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebFerret Free 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebFill 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebFlash 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebFlowChart 0.8.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebGen 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebGen.cz 602.225.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webgenz CMS Professional Edition 6.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebGobbler 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebGrab 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebGrid - The plug and play grid 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\webGuru 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebHare Lite 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebHtmlEdit Control 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webimage Miner 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebImg 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webjotter 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebJukeBox 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebKey 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLight 4.0.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weblink Checker 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLinkPro 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLog Expert 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLog Expert Lite 3.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Weblog Poster 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLogic Platform 8.1 with SP3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebLogic Workshop 8.1 with SP3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebM8 6.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMail Assistant 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webmail Retriever for Hotmail 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webmail Retriever for MSN 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMail Spy 3.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMarkers 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMaster FTP 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMaster Homepage 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webmaster Studio 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webmaster's Toolkit 1.71.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Webmasters JavaScript Toolbox 2003 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WebMenu Genie 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\White Zombie - Gods Of VooDoo Moon (1985).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Why join.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Wiley Hacking Knoppix Jan 2006 eBook-BBL.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\windfall 102 hdtv-lol [VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Windfall S01E02 HDTV XviD-LOL [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WindingRoad Issue10 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Windows Genuine Advantage Patch 1.5.532.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Winning Eleven 9 Liveware Evolution [PC].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WinRAR FULLY REGISTERED VERSION - VOLLVERSION.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Woody Guthrie-The Very Best Of Woody Guthrie(Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\word document+ christina aguilera wallpapers zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group A Germany vs Poland HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD1-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group A Germany vs Poland HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD2-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group A Germany vs Poland HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD3-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group B England vs Trinidad and Tobago HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD-DIMENSION-CD3 [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group D Angola vs Portugal HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD1-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group D Angola vs Portugal HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD2-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group D Angola vs Portugal HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD3-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group E Italy vs Ghana HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD1-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group E Italy vs Ghana HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD2-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group E Italy vs Ghana HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD3-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group E USA vs Czech Republic HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD2-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group E USA vs Czech Republic HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD3-DiMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group H Tunisia vs Saudi Arabia HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD1-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group H Tunisia vs Saudi Arabia HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD2-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup 2006 Group H Tunisia vs Saudi Arabia HR HDTV AC3 5 1 XviD CD3-DIMENSION [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World Cup Dance Anthems 2006-2CD seed by www p2p-world dl am rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\World of Warcraft 3 DISC [FULL].iso.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WWE Friday Night Smackdown 06 16 06 DSR XviD-KYR avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\WWE Smackdown vs RAW 2006 621MB GER.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\X Men The Last Stand (2006) DVD-R TS KvCD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\X-MEN 3 wallpapers - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\X-Men The Last Stand FRENCH TC REPACK 1CD DivX ALLTEAM.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\X-Men The Last Stand-EXCELLENTS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\XBMC (Xbox Media Center) 06-11-06 T3CH CVS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Xbox 360 Hitachi 47d DVD Firmware Hack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Xbox 360's controller for Windows software [ISO] [Multilang] [Ripped by Susek19].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\XP Repair Pro 2006 v3 1 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Xtreme Firmware For Hitachi 47D X-Box 360 v1 1 rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Xtreme Xbox360 Hitachi-Lg 47D Firmware.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Y Messenger Plus 1.7.0.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YAAC 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaCanastaCounter 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yacht 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaCy 0.43.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YADA (Yet Another Download Accelerator) 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yadio 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yagoon Time 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahadi Web Browser 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaHeartsCounter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Autoreply 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo AutoReply Featuring Groups 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Companion Toolbar .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Desktop Search beta .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Essentials 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Euchre Counter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Group Downloader 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Historical Quotes Downloader 1.04.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Local Traffic Widget 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Mail Checker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Message Archive Decoder 4.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Messenger (CE palmtop, MIPS) 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Messenger (Classic) 2.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Messenger 2.5.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Messenger 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Messenger BufferZone Security 1.90-7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Music Engine 1.1.0.3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Pool Aimer 0.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Pop 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Ranking Booster 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Toolbar with AntiSpy 6.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo WebCam Grabber 1 0 zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo Widgets Engine 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahoo! SiteBuilder 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YahooBin 1.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YahtChallenge 4.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahtzee .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahtzee 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahtzee 123 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yahtzee for Pocket PC 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yak Community Client 3015c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YAKI 1.09a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yakity-YakMail 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yakoon 2.0.0.210.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yaldex Colored ScrollBars 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yaldex PopUp 4.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yaldex StatusTitle Maker 5.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yalong Ebook Reader 1.44.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yamaha CRW-F1ZE Firmware Upgrade 1.0d (1042002).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yamaha CRW-F1ZEN Firmware Upgrade 1.0d (1042002).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yamicsoft Password Storage 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yammy Yammy 1.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YAMP 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yankee Clipper X 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yanoff 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yanoff Minus 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yantras 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaPinochleCounter 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yapp - the Project Calculator 2.0.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yaps 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yarrow Mailer 1.12.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yasa AudioDataVideo CD Burner 4.3.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yasa MPEGAVI to VCDDVDSVCDMPEGAVI Converter 2.4.74.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yasa Video Converter 3.2.058.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yasmine - Livraison à domicile wmv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YASMINE - Sous les blouses des couturières avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yasp--MSN Messenger Content 0.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaSpadesCounter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yassak 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yate - Yet Another Telephony Engine 0.9.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YaTM 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YATS32 8.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yatzy 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yav's RAD Tools 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yBook 1.4.28.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yBrowser 8.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ycopy 1.0d.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yDecode 1.22.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ye Olde Darts 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yeah Write 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yeam's Froogle Uploader 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YearPlanner 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yEd Diagram Editor 2.3.1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yeeta 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellow Button 2.1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellow Flowers Jigsaw Puzzle 104pc.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellow Pages Crawler 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellow Shirt Odyssey 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YellowBill 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellowcard - Complete Discography - 6CD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YellowPen 2.1.27.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yellowpipe Lynx Viewer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YemuZip 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yendorian Tales demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YeoSoft MDB to XML Converter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YeoSoft Text to MP3 Speaker 5.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yerevan Drive Demo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yes! I Can Run My Business Runtime Edition 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yesolo on the Keyboard 8.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yGen 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yGuide Yoga 1.5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yhalematik 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yinghan English-Chinese Dictionary 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yinghan Talking English-Chinese Dictionary 2.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yinyang 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yipe II 1.06.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yipe III 1.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yipe III 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YiShow Explorer 6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yKAP Issue and Bug Tracking Software 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yLend 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yMail 1.0.13.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YMPEG 3.1a.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YNK Monitor 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yoda Stories demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yoga 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yoga Flashcards 3.11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yoga For General Desktop Application 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yogasana For General Desktop Application 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YoGen Audio Converter 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YoGen Audio Recorder 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yojimbo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yokozuna for Pocket PC 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yokozuna! 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YOOXA LINES 1.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yore Version Control Client 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\York's PocketTime (ARMXScale) 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yosemite Backup Standard 8.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yosemite by The Drawing Hand 5.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yosemite Falls Screensaver 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yoshi's Island Icons 0.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YostWorks Dock Dispatcher 1.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Control Tunes 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Don't Know Jack demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Don't Know Jack TV demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Got Booted 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Need It 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Perform 1.1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You Will Learn It 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You've Got Files 2.409.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\You've Got Mail 1.2 build 1008.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YouHaveFiles 1.0.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Youmehub Multi User 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Young and the Restless - Young and the restless June 15th 2006 avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\young skinny teen gets ****ed and gets a massive cumshot on her face [porn] [sex] [xxx] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Youngblood demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YoungStar Skills Expert Math 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YoungStar Skills Expert Math 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Bad Attitude 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Birthday News 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Brothers Keeper 5.3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Camera 2.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your CueCat Driver 0.90.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Guide to ICCF Numeric Notation 12.08.2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Guide to Merchant Accounts 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Own ScreenSaver 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Personal Catalogue 1.0.07.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Step By Step Guide To Success On The Internet 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Treasure Map to Success in MLM 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Uninstaller 2006 5.0.0.229.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Your Voice Reminder 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YourBestCatalog 0.92.16.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YourDir 1.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YourFolder 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YourMobileMail 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YourStamp 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YP.Com _ToolBar Toolbar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yPlay 1.0.55.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YPool Aimer 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YPOPs 0.8.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yRead 2.0.46.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yRoute 2.0.38.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YS Flight Simulation System 2000 20050402.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ys I & II Eternal PC & Eng patches.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yTimer 1.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YTunes 1.00.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yu-Gi-Oh Capsule Monsters - 04 - Fortress Of Fear V2 [C-W] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yubilee Messenger 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yudoku 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YukonSoft E-Business Solutions (Y.E.S.!) 7.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yuletide Scenes Christmas Saver 5.0.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yummi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yummy FTP 1.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yummy Puzzle 1.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YumZee 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Yunus 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YUVTools 1.1.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yvReminder 2.1.2131.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\YW Guestbook 1.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\yWriter 2.2.83.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z demo file 1 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z demo file 2 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z demo file 3 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z demo file 4 .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 1 - xTrEmE PrEsS teh Button 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 10 - IT 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 11--World of Blaargen II 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 12--Earth Co 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 13--Catch the Man II 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 14--Reverse Hamburgerization 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 17--Earth Attack 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 2--Death to the Universe 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 3--Cyberbots Battle Arena 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 4 - Catch the Man 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 5 - Age of Vampires III 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 6 - ClickIt 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 7 - Galactic Conquest 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 8 - I Hate Ads 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Game 9--World of Blaargen 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Mini Games 15--The Solar Savior 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z Planner Agenda 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z-Ball 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z-Desk 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z-Opolis 3.0.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z-Up Maker 4.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z.A.R. 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Z.A.R. MMX 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\z2 Remote2PC 1.1 build 1029.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaep Professional 4.1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zafari Mobile Standard 2.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zagat To Go for Palm OS (Mac Installer) 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zagat To Go for Palm OS 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zagat To Go for Pocket PC 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zambezi 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zan Image Printer 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zanami Time Tracker 1.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zany Animals Screensaver 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zany Blocks 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zanzarah demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zanzarah German demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zap 1.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zap 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zap HTML Compressor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zap Media Lite 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZAP Media Tools 3.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZAPaSPAM for Outlook Express wParental Control 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZAPaSPAM for Outlook wParental Control 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zapatec Javascript Calendar 1.0.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zapper One Wicked Cricket 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZapPop The PopUp Killer 4.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zatacka 0.1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaval Advanced TV Guide 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaval Database Export Utility 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaval Database Front-End 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaval Proxy Suite 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zavzag 1.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zax The Alien Hunter 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zaxxoids 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zB Blog Lock 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZBit ASP.NET Chat Pro 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZBit Zip-Unzip Component Lite 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZBit Zip-Unzip Component Pro 2.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zBoot Manager 2.12c.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zCoach 1.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZCureIT 1.2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZD Soft Screen Recorder 1.4.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZD Soft Screen Saver 1.0.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zd3 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeal ProgressBar ActiveX.NET Control 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeallsoft Screensaver 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeboPhoto 1.9.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zebra (German) 1.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zebulon 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeemo 1.4.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeemo 1.7.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zekr 0.3.0b1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zen Puzzle Garden 1.12.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zen Puzzle Garden 1.14.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zen Tarot 1.1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zen Wordz 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zend Studio 3.5.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZenKey 1.6.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zentris 3000 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zephyr's Amazing Treasure Hunt 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zerama Remote 4.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zerama ToGo 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Assumption Digital Image Recovery 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Assumption Recovery 7.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Code Designer 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Footprint Crypt 4.03.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Popup Pro 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Spelling 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zero Trace 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroAds 1.40.0262.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroDegrees 1.9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroNetHistory 2005 1.65.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroPace Training Log 2.0.16.2004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroSpyware 2005 3.2.36.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZeroSpyware Limited Edition 2.1.29.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeta Producer 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeta Producer Desktop English 6.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zetadocs PDF 2.01.64.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeus 0.96.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeus for Windows 3.95t.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeus Internet Marketing Robot 3.1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zeus Master of Olympus demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZFilter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZGrapher 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zhangce Screensaver Maker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zhines 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zig 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zig X 4.5.85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ziggle 1.6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zigzag Cleaner 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZikiTranslator 1.2.8b.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zilab Remote Console Server 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zilch Professional - Debt Reduction 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zilch Standard-debt reduction 4.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zilla Data Nuker 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zilla MP3 Finder 2.0.0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zillions of Games 2.0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIM SMS Chat 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIM SMS Mail 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZincSync 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zinf 2.2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zing 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zingtastic Toolbar 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zinio Reader (with PC Magazine) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zinio Reader (with US News & World Report) 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZINvoice 3.25.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip 'n' Split 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Backup to CD 3.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Code Companion 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIP Code Distance Wizard 1.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIP Code Explorer 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Code Genie 1.01.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Code MasterDB 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Disk Jewel Case and Label Creator for Word 3.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Express 2.1d build 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIP Key 6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIP Pointer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZIP Reader 8.0.18.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Repair Pro 3.10.284.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Repair Tool 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zip Searcher Candaian Version 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipArchive Library 2.4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipBackup 3.0.2.6607.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipbar 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipey Pro 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipForge 2.67.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipForward Pro 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipGenius 6.0.2.106.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipghost 3.6 build 505.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipIt 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipIt 2.2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipkey Zipcodes 6.04E.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipkeys 3.4.40.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipLine FeedMail 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipLine Server 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipLock Encryption and Compression Utility 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipMath 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipNow 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipONE Professional 10.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipOut 2003 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipper 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zippier Zip 5.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zippo's Adventures 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipRecovery 1.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipScan 2.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipsearch 1.2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipSnap 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipThis 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipTorrent 1.3.7.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipTV for Visual Basic C++ (ActiveX) 6.3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zipwise Zip Codes 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWiz 2005 5.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWorx Explorer 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWorx Explorer Wizard 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWORX Outlook Companion 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWorx SecureEXE 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipWorx SecureSFX 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZipX 1.51 build 1755.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zIRC 0.6.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zirconia 2 Battle 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zlash 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZLauncher 4.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZLinker China Stock 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zlyda 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZMatrix 1.4.8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZMover 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zMUD 7.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Znap Browser 2.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZNsoft Crypto 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZNsoft Free 2.5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZNsoft Icon Maker 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZNsoft Optimizer Xp 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZNsoft Player 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoboomafoo Animal Alphabet .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZOC Terminal 5.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zodiac 0.05.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZodiacMatch 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoekbank Toolbar 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoggs Radio Tuner 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoho Virtual Office 3.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoho Virtual Office 3.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zombie Attack 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zombie Smashers X2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zombie Tester 2005 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zombie Workstation 0.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zombietron 1 - Cemetery Guy 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zone Alarm Pro 6 5 714 000 - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zone Clock 1.0.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneAlarm 6.1.737.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware 6.1.737.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneAlarm Antivirus 6.1.737.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 6.1.737.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneAlarm Pro 6.1.737.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneHelper 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneProtect Personal Firewall 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner 3D Photo Maker 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner Barcode Studio 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner Draw 4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner GIF Animator 5.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner Media Explorer Classic 5 build 9.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner Photo Print 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoner Photo Studio Professional 8.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zonerider Gateway 3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneTick World Time Zone Clock 2.7.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoneTrekker 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zonex Worldclock 1.04.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Empire demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Empire v1.2 patch .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Tycoon 2 demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Tycoon 2 Endangered Species demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Tycoon demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoo Tycoon Expansions demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoogly Counter-Strike Maps 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoogly CS_ Waypoint Pack 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoolander Movie Screen Saver 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom 56K Modem firmware 1.200.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Engine 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Function 0.95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom PC Card 56K Modem Driver 81898.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Player Professional 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Player Standard 4.03.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Search Engine 4.2 build 1004.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Tool 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom Universal CCLs 28 Jul 1998.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom-It (Horizontal Version) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoom-It (Vertical Version) 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoomCall Pro 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoomChat 4.4.0.45.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoomer 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoomImage 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoomMagic 2.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZoomOpen 3.02.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoop demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zoot 4.0.17.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zorro 1.4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zortam CD Ripper 3.00.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zortam ID3 Tag Editor 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zortam Mp3 Media Studio 6.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zovine Messenger 2.0.29.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZPC demo .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZRandom 1.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZRFW Mach2 2006 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZS4 Video Editor 0.95.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zsCompare 2.41.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zsCompare 2.42.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zScope Classic 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zScope Warp 5.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zsDuplicateHunter Professional 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\zsDuplicateHunter Standard 2.21.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZSKSoft Synchronizer 2.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZSoft Uninstaller 2.3.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZTerm 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZTreeWin 1.49.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zultrax 3.54.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zulu Gems 1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZuluPad 0.2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zuma Deluxe .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zuma Deluxe 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zuma Personal Edition 3.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zuma Pro 3.33.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZW GI To ISO 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZW Net Send Manager 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZwCAD Standard 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZyGoVideo for QuickTime (OS X) 2.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zyneo SMS ActiveX Control 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zyneo SMS Gateway 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZZ Fare - Airfare Search Assistant 2.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zzed .zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Zzed 1.1.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ZzZ Timer 1.0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[#aznmp3] Angela Aki - Home [320kbps 2006 06 14] zip torrent.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[a f k ] The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya - 11.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[A-Keep & AH] Beet the Vandel Buster 50 [082CBB19] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Addict-S] Blood+ 32 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Ani-Kraze] KARAS - 01 [DVD-AC3] [BBF1CEE9] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Ani-Kraze] KARAS - 02 [DVD-AC3] [DA11BB30].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Anime-Raws] Bleach 84 85 Announcement Special (DivX5 21 640x480 QB93 120fps) avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[AonE-AnY] Ah My Goddess - Sorezore no Tsubasa - 08 [WS][35364DD6] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Ayu] The Third - Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo - 05 [533B957E] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Bakakozou] Blood - 30 [ABC7BA35] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Bakakozou] Blood - 31 [04AA7A87] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[BakaTeam]Nana - Episodio 10[XviD ITA] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[C1]MaRChen Awakens Romance - 38[XviD][77325FD5] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[DB-BR] Bleach 84-85.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[DB-FR]Bleach 84 85 sub french [374831B9] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[DB] Bleach 84-85 [245070DC] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[DB] Bleach 84-85 [245070DC] rmvb.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[DB] Bleach 84-85 [76553A18] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 10 (XviD) [DF290165] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 11 (XviD) [49127847] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Eclipse] Fate-stay night - 24 (h264) [8DE6AA85] mkv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Eclipse] Fate-stay night - 24 (XviD) [7BD4E45C] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[F+F]Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid OVA avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Hentai] Tenticle Pics.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[isoHunt] Kishin Houkou Demonbane - OVA avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[K-F] One Piece 192 [3FD91A9E] mp4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[K-F] One Piece 193 [361D70B7] mp4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[L-F] Jyu-Oh-Sei 08 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[LIME] High School Girls 08.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 11 [A86FB88E] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[LuPerry com] dot hack Roots - 11 (704x396 xvid) [D18B3C5D] mkv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Megami] Zegapain - 07 [870E5324] mp4.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Mirage-Team] Naruto 189 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Nipponsei] Black Lagoon OP Single - Red fraction [MELL] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Nipponsei] Tsubasa Chronicle Second Season ED Single - Kazemachi Jet [Sakamoto Maaya] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[NTi] The Omen TS XviD-ZN [www NewTorrents info].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PS2]Super Dragon Ball Z[ChouDBZ][PREVIEW VERSION] iso.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PS3] Metal Gear Solid 4 - HD-720p - Extended Trailer 15min E3 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP-EUR-MULTI5] Tomb Raider Legend [TNTVillage.org].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Fight Night Round 3 [EUR][CISO][www espalpsp com] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Initital D Street Stage [JAP] - [www ESPALPSP com] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Me and My Katamari [EUR] - [www ESPALPSP com] - Rip Memory Stick 1 GB by Luchana rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Pinball Classics The Gottlieb Collection [EUR][www espalpsp com] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Simple 2500 Series Portable Vol 1 The Table Game [JAP][CISO].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup


----------



## cyberdog58

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[PSP] Socom FireTeam Bravo US Navy Seals [EUR][CSO] - [www espalpsp com] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Shima****a]Angel Heart 16 avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[SumiSora][Fate stay night][24][GB][RV10] rmvb.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[S^M] Bleach 84 SP RAW avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[S`n`N] Kiba 11 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[XBOX] Battlestar Galactica PAL MULTI5 MISTERY °[TVSX]°.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[YGO] Tsubasa Chronicle 2nd Series - 05 [31] [108EC984] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[YGO] Tsubasa Chronicle 2nd Series - 06 [32] [7FDB6C6F] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Zeu$] Hanada Shounen Shi - Episode 21 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Zeu$] Hanada Shounen Shi - Episode 25 FIN [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Zeu$] Hanada Shounen Shi - Episodes 01 à 05 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Zeu$] Hanada Shounen Shi - Episodes 11 à 15 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[Zeu$] Hanada Shounen Shi - Episodes 16 à 20 [VOSTFR].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\[[Demonoid com]]-The Fast And The Furious Tokyo Drift CAM-HYdRO.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\backups\backup-20060618-142003-573.dll -> Downloader.Small.ctp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\backups\backup-20060618-142003-586.dll -> Adware.Suggestor : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\backups\backup-20060618-142003-590.dll -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\backups\backup-20060618-142003-969.dll -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\RegRun2\quarantine\NEWDOTNET7_22.DLL -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\readme.html -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\license.txt -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\readme.txt -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\Sporder.dll -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\whAgent.ini -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\whiehlpr.dll -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\whInstall\whInstaller.exe -> Adware.Webhancer : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\cfg32s.dll -> Adware.BookedSpace : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\popcaploader.dll -> Not-A-Virus.Downloader.Win32.PopCap.b : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\IA\asappsrv.dll -> Adware.CommAd : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\IA\command.exe -> Adware.CommAd : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmonwv.dll -> Downloader.Agent.agw : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftpve.dat -> Downloader.Qoologic.bj : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gbe90qs.exe -> Adware.Suggestor : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.dll -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\Μіcrosoft.NET\mѕdtc.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup

::Report End

THANK YOU SOO MUCH!


----------



## khazars

You need to disable spyware doctor until we are finshed as it can interfere with the fixes!

To deactivate Spyware Doctor's OnGuard Tools

* From within Spyware Doctor, click the "OnGuard" button on the left side.
* Uncheck "Activate OnGuard".

You can reenable it once your system is clean.

Also turn off mcAfee's antispyware and McShield until we are finished and then re-enable them later !

Did you run BFU as there are many files still there which should have beed removed?

First make a folder In C:\ & call it BFU then

please download BFU from

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Brute_Force_Uninstaller_BFU_d4714.html

and save it to the folder you have just made.
Open the folder & double click BFU.exe to run it

Run the program and click the Web button.

Use this URL below and copy it into the address bar of the Download script
window:

http://metallica.geekstogo.com/alcanshorty.bfu

Execute the script by clicking the Execute button.
Note that you should see a progress bar while the script is being executed.

If you have any questions about the use of BFU please read here:
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/BFUinstructions.html

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {E7732812-EAF6-BC7D-A2BD-912CF06F0FEE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lbu.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CFG32S - {7564B020-44E8-4c9b-A887-C6EC41AC67DA} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32r.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Scaggy Insert - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F59898} - C:\WINDOWS\cfg32o.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E5E2A3E7-00FE-4D31-A030-A10799DDCA66} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF72B2AB-521D-4A33-9C43-62C6168DB96E} - C:\Program Files\Windows Plus\howe.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,ClientStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0055fbb.dll] RUNDLL32.EXE w0055fbb.dll,I2 00154c6600055fbb
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys022826229-5] C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Configuration Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ReJf5vH] C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys09-52826229] C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TheMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ealb] "C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe" -vt yazr
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [sys_up1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lbu.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
c:\windows\system32\bbybdlm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL
c:\windows\system32\w0055fbb.dll
c:\windows\w0055fbb.dll
C:\WINDOWS\sys022826229-5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\cfg32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\obaanry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sys09-52826229.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CCZoop05.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ICROSO~1\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys\svchostsys.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\svchostsys

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the kaspersky and active scan logs


----------



## khazars

Also did you run this?

Download new.netfix.exe by noahdfear.

http://noahdfear.geekstogo.com/click...click.php?id=9

Save the file to your desktop.
Double click, then click Start to extract the contents to it's own
folder. Open the folder and double click the RunThis.bat file to start
the tool. Follow the prompts and post the contents of the new.net.txt
file it creates in the folder.


----------



## cyberdog58

KASPERSKY critical areas scan:

Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target Critical Areas 
C:\WINDOWS
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ 

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 19668 
Number of viruses found 3 
Number of infected objects 7 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 00:10:44 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftpve.dat Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

Scan process completed.


----------



## khazars

can you post another hijack this,.


Put these through the killbox as well!


C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftpve.dat 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe


----------



## cyberdog58

KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT 
Tuesday, June 20, 2006 12:46:36 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.78.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 20/06/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 201516

Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true

Scan Target My Computer 
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 68575 
Number of viruses found 28 
Number of infected objects 134 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 01:33:52

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\!KillBox\lbu.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-74b2599d-1884f468.zip/BlackBox.class Infected: Exploit.Java.ByteVerify skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-74b2599d-1884f468.zip/VerifierBug.class Infected: Exploit.Java.ByteVerify skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-74b2599d-1884f468.zip/Beyond.class Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.aa skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-74b2599d-1884f468.zip ZIP: infected - 3 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Games.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Games.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Music.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Music.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Software.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\ Software.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace CD Burner 1.32.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace CD Burner 1.32.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Clock XP 20.03.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Clock XP 20.03.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Contact Manager 6.0.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Contact Manager 6.0.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Currency Calculator 1.2.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Currency Calculator 1.2.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Audio Extractor 1.2.26.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Audio Extractor 1.2.26.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Backup SE 1.2.32.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace DVD Backup SE 1.2.32.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Explorer 2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Explorer 2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace File Search 1.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace File Search 1.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 Ripper 1.5.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 Ripper 1.5.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 To WAV Converter 1.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace MP3 To WAV Converter 1.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Password Guard 3.61a.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Password Guard 3.61a.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Poster 1.23.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Poster 1.23.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Screen Capture 2.15.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Screen Capture 2.15.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace ScreenSaver 2.41.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace ScreenSaver 2.41.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Spam Scram 1.0.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Spam Scram 1.0.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace the CSET Multiple Subjects 4.0.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace the CSET Multiple Subjects 4.0.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Utilities 3.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Utilities 3.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Ventura demo .zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Ventura demo .zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Video Workshop 1.4.4.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Video Workshop 1.4.4.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace WINScreen 4.5.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace WINScreen 4.5.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Zip 3.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace Zip 3.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace-High MP3 WAV WMA OGG Converter 3.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\Ace-High MP3 WAV WMA OGG Converter 3.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceBackup 2.1.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceBackup 2.1.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceEncrypt 1.2.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceEncrypt 1.2.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP 3.72.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP 3.72.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP Pro 3.72.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceFTP Pro 3.72.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHide 1.8.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHide 1.8.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Freeware 6.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Freeware 6.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Pro 6.5.1.zip/Setup.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete\AceHTML Pro 6.5.1.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KPO7ONWN\xpl[1].wmf Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.acd skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S52NGD2R\new[1].htm Infected: Constructor.Perl.Msdds.b skipped

C:\Program Files\html2.htm Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped

C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\2EEE3FB3.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped

C:\Program Files\Windows NT\kyfevyta.html Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000009.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000020.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000155.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000156.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.y skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000158.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ZenoSearch.o skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000170.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.bl skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000171.exe/data0006 Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.mz skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000171.exe NSIS: infected - 1 skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000172.exe Infected: not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.NetMon.a skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar/whInstaller.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe RarSFX: infected - 2 skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000178.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000190.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cq skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000191.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000196.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000203.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000204.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.h skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000205.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.h skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000206.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000207.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000208.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000209.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000210.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001196.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001197.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001202.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001204.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001205.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001206.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001207.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001208.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001209.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001210.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001211.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001212.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001213.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.h skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001214.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.h skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001218.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001219.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.h skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001220.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CommAd.a skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001221.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CommAd.a skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001222.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.agw skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001223.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001224.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001225.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001230.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001237.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001329.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001330.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001332.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001333.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001334.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftpve.dat Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL05.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped

Scan process completed.


----------



## cyberdog58

Activescan is still scanning, 
here is my net.fix

new.net regsitry key fix

by noahdfear ©2006

checking for new.net key

new.net key present!

Running new.net fix!

new.net successfully removed!
new.net regsitry key fix

by noahdfear ©2006

checking for new.net key

new.net not found!
new.net regsitry key fix

by noahdfear ©2006

checking for new.net key

new.net not found!


----------



## cyberdog58

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:21:49 AM, on 6/20/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmon.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Maxthon\Maxthon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\cfgwiz.exe /GUID {257BBC47-1B26-432e-9F84-188603799DD3} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X6100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X6100 Series\lxbfbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1131005337\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "c:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_AntiSpyware] c:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Regrun2] C:\PROGRA~1\Greatis\REGRUN~1\WatchDog.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4703/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {624A3CDB-8C0A-4902-8480-191582C8498E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IS Service (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AntiSpyware Service - McAfee, Inc. - c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## cyberdog58

Incident Status Location

Adware:Adware/Qoologic Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\geasjox.dll 
Adware:adware/flashtrack Not disinfected c:\program files\FLT 
Adware:adware/qoologic Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Spyware:spyware/new.net Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/exact.bargainbuddy Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/bookedspace Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/sbsoft Not disinfected Windows Registry  
Adware:adware/powerstrip Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/sidesearch Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/ist.istbar Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/searchexe Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/cws.aboutblank Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/commad Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/stiebar Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/Qoologic Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\ftpve.dat 
Adware:Adware/PurityScan Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\lbu.dll 
Adware:Adware/DollarRevenue Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\svchostsys\sysid.exe 
Adware:Adware/Deskwizz Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\VSL03.exe[VSL.dl_]  
Adware:Adware/Deskwizz Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\VSL03.exe[auxe.exe] 
Adware:Adware/Deskwizz Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\VSL05.exe[VSL.dl_] 
Adware:Adware/Deskwizz Not disinfected C:\!KillBox\VSL05.exe[auxe.exe] 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/nCase Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Enhance Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Server.iad.Liveperson Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/myaffiliateprogram Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt  
Adware:Adware/CommAd Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\IA\KE.vbs 
Adware:Adware/DigInk Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\unin101.exe 
Adware:Adware/DigInk Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\uni_ehhh.exe


----------



## khazars

* Go to Control Panel > Java. On the General tab under Temporary Internet 
Files" click the "Delete Files" button to clear the Java cache. Or open 
Java and clcik clear cache for older version of Java! If you have 
Microsoft's uninstall it and download Sun's java.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under 
"Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete 
Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the "Delete Cookies" button to clear
the cookies.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe,bbybdlm.exe
O2 - BHO: Yvakt Class - {5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3cqp0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgrws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\bbybdlm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSL03.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\geasjox.dll
c:\program files\FLT 
C:\WINDOWS\IA\KE.vbs
C:\WINDOWS\unin101.exe
C:\WINDOWS\uni_ehhh.exe

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

reboot again

Go here and download Microsoft® Windows Defender. First in the top menu click 
File then Check for updates to download the definitons updates.

After updating look in the right side of the main window under "Run Quick 
Scan Now" and click Spyware scan options. In that window put a tick by Run a
full system scan and then put a check by all three options below that then 
click Run Scan now.

When the scan is finished, let it fix anything that it finds (have it 
quarantine the items that have that option rather than delete just in case. 
It is a beta program and there may be false positives)

Restart your computer.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. Microsoft® Windows Defender!
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

run another kaspersky scan !

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

post another log and the kaspersky scan log!


----------



## cyberdog58

Uhh... there is no mirror for Windows Defender. SOS?
i'm running the KAspersky scan now.


----------



## khazars

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. Microsoft® Windows Defender!
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html


----------



## cyberdog58

KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT 
Saturday, June 24, 2006 2:02:11 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.78.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 24/06/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 202425


Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target My Computer 
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\ 

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 68791 
Number of viruses found 18 
Number of infected objects 50 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 01:04:41 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\!KillBox\lbu.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL03.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL03.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL03.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL05.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL05.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\!KillBox\VSL05.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\Program Files\html2.htm Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped 

C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\2EEE3FB3.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\Program Files\Windows NT\kyfevyta.html Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-500\Dc8\n&#1109;lookup.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000009.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000020.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000155.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000158.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ZenoSearch.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000170.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.bl skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar/whInstaller.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe RarSFX: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000190.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cq skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000203.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000206.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000207.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000208.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000209.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000210.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001202.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001204.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001205.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001206.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001207.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001208.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001209.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001210.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001211.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001212.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001218.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001223.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001224.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001225.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001332.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001415.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001418.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001432.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

Scan process completed.


----------



## cyberdog58

i'm doing the windows defender part now, then i'll do another scan and post it.


----------



## cyberdog58

there are no options for the scan though. so i am only running aquick one.


----------



## khazars

go here and empty out these folders!


C:\!KillBox
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine



Put these through the killbox as well!


C:\Program Files\html2.htm 
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\kyfevyta.html


----------



## khazars

also empty this folder to!


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete


----------



## cyberdog58

i emptied the folders & ran the two things through Killbox. BUT I can not locate the last folder, C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Complete. Windows Defender said I don't have a problem. Running Kaspersky again.


----------



## khazars

ok, post the logs when finished you should be clean by now!


----------



## cyberdog58

KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT 
Saturday, June 24, 2006 8:42:39 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.78.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 24/06/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 202480


Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target My Computer 
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\ 

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 68677 
Number of viruses found 18 
Number of infected objects 50 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 00:51:13 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc10.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc10.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc10.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc11.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc26.htm Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc27.html Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc6.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc9.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc9.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-1006\Dc9.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-500\Dc8\n&#1109;lookup.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000009.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000020.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000155.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000158.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ZenoSearch.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000170.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.bl skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar/whInstaller.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe RarSFX: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000190.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cq skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000203.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000206.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000207.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000208.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000209.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000210.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001202.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001204.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001205.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001206.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001207.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001208.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001209.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001210.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001211.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001212.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001218.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001223.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001224.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001225.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001332.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001415.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001418.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001432.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

Scan process completed.


----------



## cyberdog58

going to re-scan as i just emptied recycling bin... if it matters,


----------



## cyberdog58

KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT 
Saturday, June 24, 2006 10:26:20 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.78.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 25/06/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 202559


Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target My Computer 
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\ 

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 70065 
Number of viruses found 17 
Number of infected objects 48 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 01:07:32 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-549730672-918220736-2967512024-500\Dc8\n&#1109;lookup.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000009.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000020.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000155.exe Infected: P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.dw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000158.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ZenoSearch.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000170.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.bl skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar/whInstaller.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe/data.rar Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000174.exe RarSFX: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000190.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cq skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000203.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000206.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000207.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000208.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000209.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0000210.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001202.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.VB.tg skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001204.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.a skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001205.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001206.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.tw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001207.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001208.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001209.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001210.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001211.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001212.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001218.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebHancer.390 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001223.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Suggestor.o skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001224.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.en skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001225.exe Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.em skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP1\A0001332.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001362.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP2\A0001363.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001415.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001418.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP4\A0001432.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Qoologic.bj skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002545.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002545.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002545.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002546.exe Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002548.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.ak skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002551.exe/data0004 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ctp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002551.exe/data0005 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajc skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP8\A0002551.exe NSIS: infected - 2 skipped 

Scan process completed.


----------



## khazars

clean log!

You should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

Here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

To stop reinfection get spywareblaster from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.Unzip it to a folder!

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into : or click the mvps bat and it should do it for you!

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/resource.htm

Winpatrol, protects your computer from hijackers !

http://www.winpatrol.com/winpatrol.html

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds. Mozilla Thunderbird is also a good 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Another good and free browser is Opera!

http://www.opera.com/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------



## cyberdog58

Thankyou! hopefully it is gone.
(=


----------



## khazars

ok, you're welcome!


----------



## matt.chugg

Hi

I am the author of keyfinder thing (not the release you have...) I would like to know where you got the version of my program that is infected with something.

I only ever release it with the filename keyfinderthing3.zip and keyfinderthing3.rar which leads me to suspect it was downloaded from some form of p2p client. I would like to assure all lreaders that this software is free of any virus or malware (and has been certified as such by softpedia).

Please download it from a legitimate site if you wish to use it, it is free and the versions on p2p results are not in fact the same program just a virus posing as a program I spent a lot of time and effort writing.

I am having lots of issues with people downloading it from p2p or other suspect sources. Its FREE there is no need to download it from anywhere that is not a recognised download source.

http://ychatsharp.com/kft
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Miscellaneous/Keyfinder-Thing.shtml
http://www.download.com/Keyfinder-Thing/3640-2094_4-10538548.html

Matt CHugg


----------

